# The Final Fantasy Thread of iOS Exclusives!



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

*The Final Fantasy Thread of PSP still getting ports!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Gizmaluke is always a lot easier if you give Zidane his The Ogre weapon and use Soul Blade on Gizmaluke. It won't do any damage, but it will blind the bastard, making his physical attacks miss a lot more. Then all you have to do is watch out for Tsunami.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

pretty much yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been awhile since I played. But I think that is it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Otherwise, yeah, Gizmaluke is a bitch.

I remember the first time playing FFIX I wasn't aware that Beatrix was supposed to beat your ass, so I had gotten annoyed when she smashed me into the ground the first time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Otherwise, yeah, Gizmaluke is a bitch.
> 
> I remember the first time playing FFIX I wasn't aware that Beatrix was supposed to beat your ass, so I had gotten annoyed when she smashed me into the ground the first time.



 This was my frustrating moment in a FF game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj8eT_-kSkw&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> This was my frustrating moment in a FF game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj8eT_-kSkw&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, God, I remember this shit. Having to walk up that stupid fallen pole, even though it looks like a dead end.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

oh god that area

whoever came up with that deserves to get shot


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys, let's put the way out of this area hidden behind a ledge. Better yet, let's make the way out a fucking _pole_. Fans will love us for our creativity.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

That area and for some reason during the assassination attempt on Edea where you are suppose to go up the tower to shoot her. Back then it seemed so damn hard to find a way to the door through the crowd.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 17, 2012)

I had rough time finding aeris house in sector five having it be in the fucking corner of the map. Also in the cloud flashback in one part of Mt Nibel I couldn't tell where to go either. Nothing is worse than getting lost on VIII's world map looking for the Trabia garden, the orphanage, and white Seed Shipfor the first time was terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just posting to subscribe to the new thread.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2012)

wonderful


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

You guys had trouble with that?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You guys had trouble with that?



We were young and reckless...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Always tought Zidane was a girl


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

I always thought he was a boy.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

I always thought he had a big head


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2012)

there is only one meg ryan look alike in FF

and that is Tidus

get that shit right.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

I do hope Meg Ryan doesn't laugh like Tidus


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I always thought he was a boy.



in Drag


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Zidane is manly and cool.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Zidane is manly and cool.



If you like ladyboys:ho



Kuja is THE DRAG though.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 18, 2012)

HAI GUSY
*Spoiler*: __ 




Here Kiros, this is what a true negative three on the manliness scale looks like. 


That Zidane-Meg Ryan comparison was obviously made between FFIX and X.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> If you like ladyboys:ho
> 
> 
> 
> Kuja is THE DRAG though.




no contest


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2012)

I love ladyboys and Kuja was my introduction to that.

Of course once I got into anime, I found vast scores of pretty men.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2012)

Also Cecil is the prettiest FF hero.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Kuja is sexy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I love ladyboys and Kuja was my introduction to that.
> 
> Of course once I got into anime, I found vast scores of pretty men.


That's a guy?

The same as your sig??


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> That's a guy?
> 
> The same as your sig??






Fiction is a wonderful world that creates men who aren't smelly, hairy dunderheads.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

So... is CMX banned or he just lost his internet permanently. They've been saying something in the Retirement section about him losing internet


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fiction is a wonderful world that creates men who aren't smelly, hairy dunderheads.


which anime/manga series actually?

Also,


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

First one is Inuyasha I think, second is Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> First one is Inuyasha I think, second is Fullmetal Alchemist.



what the hell were the artists thinking ?


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> what the hell were the artists thinking ?



I'm not sure I'd wanna know


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'm not sure I'd wanna know



compensation :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Not every male needs to look like they came out of the DBZ universe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2012)

Not everyone needs to be a pretty boy either.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2012)

There can never be too many prettyboys.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2012)

Also VLD how the fuck do you have more posts than me?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also VLD how the fuck do you have more posts than me?


 because you had deleted a lot of them?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SLwRl6BmrS0[/YOUTUBE]
This exists?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]SLwRl6BmrS0[/YOUTUBE]
> This exists?



 It is tough times out there for gamers...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]SLwRl6BmrS0[/YOUTUBE]
> This exists?



Seems so. It's pretty much the gaming equivalent to finding a gold mine, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

At gamestop they can't have too much stock in the back room or they either ship the product to other stores or throw it out. My friend is an employee at a gamestop in my area, so he knows how they do things.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2012)

What uh...what are you trying to say here?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2012)

That Golbez could easily defeat every FF party because none ca thwart his slowly moving hand.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe his hand was not slow, but was actually moving so fast the developer had to slow down time so we can see it move.


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm gonna choke bitches


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Golbez's almighty hand can choke bitches.


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd like it if they made a title in which you start off as an antagonist

But you know, proper antagonist that switch to the good side after a while[like mid game]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

The cast of FF7 seems antagonistic for about an hour, then you learn that Shinra is a bunch of assholes.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone is in an asshole

Even Golbez' mighty hand

That's why we love him so much


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2012)

You're right

I'm just craving freshness in an rpg

I should replay Grandia and Grandia 2 for a nice mindfuck though


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2012)

Chocobo


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2012)

That's Chokobaws

OR Solid Chokobo


----------



## The810kid (Sep 22, 2012)

Nois said:


> That's Chokobaws
> 
> OR Solid Chokobo



no love for the president clone Solidus?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 22, 2012)

He didn't show up until X-2.


----------



## Nois (Sep 24, 2012)

The810kid said:


> no love for the president clone Solidus?





Zaelapolopollo said:


> He didn't show up until X-2.





I've actually only played the original metal gear solid


----------



## The810kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> I've actually only played the original metal gear solid



Nois I demand that you get the HD collection and Metal Gear solid4 right the hell now.


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting $30 right now

When I get a proper job and start earning then sure. Imma get some console and play whatever you guys throw at me.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'm having trouble getting $30 right now
> 
> When I get a proper job and start earning then sure. Imma get some console and play whatever you guys throw at me.



You sound like your in the same boat as I am being unemployed sucks.


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2012)

I get the feeling half of the people posting in this thread are looking for a job


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> I get the feeling half of the people posting in this thread are looking for a job



....


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude, that sig is too wide


----------



## The810kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> I get the feeling half of the people posting in this thread are looking for a job





Hey your not alone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> Dude, that sig is too wide



Didn't notice, does it actually stretch the page?


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Hey your not alone.


I used to listen to that like a mad man


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't notice, does it actually stretch the page?



It dosn't stretch the overal layout, but it fucks up your posts a bit, for me at least.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

I cannot feel for the unemployed people. I'm one of the working elite.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought that the moment I wrote the previous comment

Shoo you aristocrat, shoo

Then again, I guess DEATH would have a job


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn right I do.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2012)

Kinda neglected to check this thread again, just not in the mood for FF right now I guess. May play III since its out for the PSP, but I think I'm leaning towards VI...or maybe IV. Fuck, I'm too indecisive.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TnFLSH2jkjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

I was tempted to buy 1-3 for android, but shit's expensive


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

I've played 1-3 to death. If I want to play the definitive versions, I'll just play the PSP versions I already have.

I still think FF2 on the PSP looks damn beautiful. That artwork is amazing.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, if we look at it that way, I have 1-12, but I refuse to play until I get that new phone

My old phone got stolen righ after I started 2, so I have 2 and 3 to play through and 5 and 12 to finish.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2012)

I have heard the PSP portraits for FFII look great but I can't play that so PS1 version it is for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

Get a new phone already, Nois. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have heard the PSP portraits for FFII look great but I can't play that so PS1 version it is for me.



Enemy artwork looks great as well. The entire game looks great, really.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll just get a big enough SD card and put so many roms on it, my phone will hardly serve for communication

FF Tactics on the train


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 27, 2012)

That reminds me that I need to play the PSP versions of FF I-IV as I have never played any of them before because I've never had the system they were on. Just wish they would remake V and VI so I can play those.

So out of FF I, II, III and IV which would be best to play first? I do plan on getting all of them eventually though.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

I say IV. It's the first of the EPIC ones, and a deffinite cult title in Japan. 2 will annoy you, 1 could bore you as it's pretty linear. 3 I never played.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 27, 2012)

Nois said:


> I say IV. It's the first of the EPIC ones, and a deffinite cult title in Japan. 2 will annoy you, *1 could bore you as it's pretty linear*. 3 I never played.



You are talking to someone who's 2nd favorite FF is XIII and who's favorite is X.  Needless to say linearity doesn't bother me.  IV seems to be the most popular of those games and it always was the one that interested me the most out of those four so yeah I'll probably get it first.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> You are talking to someone who's 2nd favorite FF is XIII and who's favorite is X.  Needless to say linearity doesn't bother me.  IV seems to be the most popular of those games and it always was the one that interested me the most out of those four so yeah I'll probably get it first.



Well then, I'll use an analogy I noticed a long time ago:

I is to X and XIII what IV is to VI, VII and IX.



It's really easy, provided you don't fuck up your team


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2012)

How are people going to play FF I-XII(anniversarry box),if the PS1 and PS2 aren't being made anymore?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How are people going to play FF I-XII(anniversarry box),if the PS1 and PS2 aren't being made anymore?



 Not to mention the ps1 games are already on psn store, the various re releases of I-VI


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2012)

I can play I-IX on the phone and have X-XII on the PS2, I dun need no anniversary:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Nois said:


> I can play I-IX on the phone and have X-XII on the PS2, I dun need no anniversary:ho



 Heartless phone beast.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2012)

No,        you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Nois said:


> No,        you



I bet you are posting from it right now...


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I bet you are posting from it right now...



Silly VLD... If I had it, I'd be playing Final Fantasy IX right now

Imma get it net month


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nomura’s Lightning Returns Work Finished, Versus XIII Still In Development*



> Tetsuya Nomura spoke with Dengeki PlayStation about the two Final Fantasy XIII projects in the pipeline. Nomura said the work on Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII has been completed. Lightning and Snow will have new costumes.
> 
> Final Fantasy Versus XIII is still in the development, but Nomura didn’t say how far the game has come along. He asked fans to please wait a while for a follow up report





The Final Fantasy Thread of Fans waiting forever!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2012)

Pfft I no longer care about Versus...I am sorry but I am not.


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

I care for it only for the sake of FF. I'd love for it to be revolutionary. I relly do.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> I was tempted to buy 1-3 for android, but shit's expensive



How much?


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How much?



I think it'd be ~$20, but it's nice how those are pretty darn good ports.

I'm not paying $20 for a game though when I have it on my hdd 

EDIT: that's 1-2 and 3 for $20 each.

EDIT2:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

So Nomura worked on a few costumes of LR  which ones are they?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think it'd be ~$20, but it's nice how those are pretty darn good ports.
> 
> I'm not paying $20 for a game though when I have it on my hdd
> 
> ...



WTF is this bullshit?


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> WTF is this bullshit?



You no like?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> You no like?



20$ each????make it $7.5 for 3 games


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, if I get those anytime I could share


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9io8k7-LSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Despite that i'm not fond of the game, this song....i've been listening to it too much today. It's too good...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

There's no shame in saying it. FF13 had tremendous music. Its just a shame the rest of the game could not be as good.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There's no shame in saying it. FF13 had tremendous music. Its just a shame the rest of the game could not be as good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There's no shame in saying it. FF13 had tremendous music. Its just a shame the rest of the game could not be as good.



Indeed, it's a damn shame when you look at it that way. Kimi ga iru kara from Sayuri Sugawara playing on the TGS 09 FFXIII trailer was a the great deal of highlight for me looking forward to the game until post-release.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Indeed, it's a damn shame when you look at it that way. Kimi ga iru kara from Sayuri Sugawara playing on the TGS 09 FFXIII trailer was a the great deal of highlight for me looking forward to the game until post-release.



It was the same for me, I used to watch that trailer constantly because of that song only I was surprised when I played FFXIII not disappointed unlike you since I didn't think it would be as good as it is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Putting Dust to dust on that post made me forgive that *slight jab against FFXIII*. Dust to dust is amazing, I spent hours just wandering Oerba slaughtering c'ieth for the CP simply because THAT is one beautiful of music, one of my favorites in the entire series though not quite as good as:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB7ujhd3O3g[/YOUTUBE]



It wasn't intended to be slight. I thought the game in general was a mediocre entree in the series and a complete disappointment compared to previous titles. The longer the 13 series goes on, the more my resentment towards it grows.  That doesn't mean everything about the games is bad. But taken as a whole, it just represents SE loosing sight of what made their games good by putting Toriyama on the development team.


But yes, Dust to Dust reminded me of someday the dream will end. Probably because its one of those songs that stays around even during battle sequences in a ruined town/city from long ago. But that just makes me angry because X was so much better than XIII, and it should not have been that way with the budget, and time they pumped into it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It wasn't intended to be slight.* I thought the game in general was a mediocre entree in the series and a complete disappointment compared to previous titles.* The longer the 13 series goes on, the more my resentment towards it grows.  That doesn't mean everything about the games is bad. But taken as a whole, it just represents SE loosing sight of what made their games good by putting Toriyama on the development team.
> 
> 
> But yes, Dust to Dust reminded me of someday the dream will end. Probably because its one of those songs that stays around even during battle sequences in a ruined town/city from long ago. But that just makes me angry because X was so much better than XIII, and it should not have been that way with the budget, and time they pumped into it.



That's pretty much spot on how I feel about VII, only in my case it's the more people hype the game and talk like it's the best in the series (which it isn't remotely close to being) the more my resentment for it grows. Then again this is because I went into that game the first time with its hype in mind and that added on to how disappointing the game was when it failed spectacularly to live up to the hype.

While I do agree X is much better than XIII, I don't think that is any reason to be disappointed with XIII just because an older game which didn't have as long a development time was better than it. Heck there are more that are better than it like Shadow Hearts 1 and 2 (XIII is better than Shadow Hearts 3). You can hardly hold that against XIII though, those are among the best RPGs ever made IMO (Especially FFX and SH2, the two best RPGs ever). XIII isn't as good as those lower budget games sure but it was still a pretty good game in its own right, comparing it to those games as I said isn't really fair.

God though this reminds me playing through XIII recently made me remember how freaking hard the game became once you get to Gran Pulse. There was this group of enemies, two Navidons (armored lizard dudes) and three Rangdas (Gran Pulse gremlins) and I swear I got this close to throwing the controller at the screen I died that many times. I was ecstatic when I finally got the 5 star result screen after what was like a 7 - 10 minute fight. Then again it is challenging fights like that which made Chapter 11 and beyond so fun to play in XIII


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

Well that's your fault for not playing the game closer to the time of release then and expecting to be wowed by a 16 year old game that hasn't aged well at all based on other people's positive experiences. I really don't think such comparisons are even valid compared to a game that came out in this generation cycle with a massive budget and extremely high production values.

Why are so many people wanting a remake? To see the world that influenced the modern trend of JRPG's with a new face untainted by early, ugly PS1 graphics and outdated gameplay systems stretched onto an HDTV screen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that's your fault for not playing the game closer to the time of release then and expecting to be wowed by a 16 year old game that hasn't aged well at all based on other people's positive experiences. I really don't think such comparisons are even valid compared to a game that came out in this generation cycle with a massive budget and extremely high production values.
> 
> Why are so many people wanting a remake? To see the world that influenced the modern trend of JRPG's with a new face untainted by early, ugly PS1 graphics and outdated gameplay systems stretched onto an HDTV screen.



 Damn....well stated I must say.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Well that's your fault for not playing the game closer to the time of release then and expecting to be wowed by a 16 year old game that hasn't aged well at all based on other people's positive experiences. I really don't think such comparisons are even valid compared to a game that came out in this generation cycle with a massive budget and extremely high production values.*
> 
> Why are so many people wanting a remake? To see the world that influenced the modern trend of JRPG's with a new face untainted by early, ugly PS1 graphics and outdated gameplay systems stretched onto an HDTV screen.



Then the discussion of older games in general should be nipped in a bud and/or they should not compared to newer games at all good or bad. Hell, he might not have been born when FFVII was released so how is it his fault? As a massive fan of FFVII, time does not negate any criticism.

I find it ludicrous how you try to discredit one's opinion on a game that someone bothered to play because of the praises of other's experiences with that game because they didn't share the same experience (they hated it). As much as the fanbase goes on about FFVII and VI, people would expect an experience that transcends generations, like how Tetris is or something.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that's your fault for not playing the game closer to the time of release then and expecting to be wowed by a 16 year old game that hasn't aged well at all based on other people's positive experiences. I really don't think such comparisons are even valid compared to a game that came out in this generation cycle with a massive budget and extremely high production values.
> 
> Why are so many people wanting a remake? To see the world that influenced the modern trend of JRPG's with a new face untainted by early, ugly PS1 graphics and outdated gameplay systems stretched onto an HDTV screen.



Graphics mean absolutely nothing to me if that is what you're saying (it's all I can think of anyway), that doesn't even factor into why I was disappointed with it.  It really was the hype mostly that killed it, it wasn't the graphics (It's an old game it wasn't like I was expecting FFXIII level graphics) otherwise it was a decent enough game hence why I'm playing it again.

So you can quit pulling that age of the game crap as an excuse to say I have no right to hate on FFVII (mind you I don't hate it, just don't like it that much). Maybe once I finish my current run of the game it'll raise my opinion of it and you never know, it has been a few years since I played it last so the game might surprise me this time.

Speaking of which, anything in Midgar I need to make sure I get before I leave, didn't get everything the first time I played it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then the discussion of older games in general should be nipped in a bud and/or they should not compared to newer games at all good or bad. Hell, he might not have been born when FFVII was released so how is it his fault? As a massive fan of FFVII, time does not negate any criticism.
> 
> I find it ludicrous how you try to discredit one's opinion on a game that someone bothered to play because of the praises of other's experiences with that game because they didn't share the same experience (they hated it). As much as the fanbase goes on about FFVII and VI, people would expect an experience that transcends generations, like how Tetris is or something.



I was five when FFVII was released (97 it was released in right?) and as I said I don't hate it, I know it seems like I hate it sometimes, but that is only when people hype it to extreme levels that I feel it doesn't deserve. As I said decent game in it's own right.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I was five when FFVII was released (97 it was released in right?) and as I said I don't hate it, I know it seems like I hate it sometimes, but that is only when people hype it to extreme levels that I feel it doesn't deserve. As I said decent game in it's own right.



So, you are to FFVII and it's overzealous fans as I am to FFVI and it's overzealous fans. Don't dislike the game, just the fans who like you said, hype it to extreme levels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Whoa....you're 20!?...possibly 21!?


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Whoa....you're 20!?...possibly 21!?



19 actually, 20 come December.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> 19 actually, 20 come December.



 You youngster you. Laugh and grow fat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

23....


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2012)

ITT people being 20... I sometimes envy you guys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Nois said:


> ITT people being 20... I sometimes envy you guys



 Stop being acting so old...otehrwise I will feel old. We are the same age Nois.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You youngster you. Laugh and grow fat.



 Nah don't think I will... Grow fat anyway 

By the way, I haven't actually watched Fairy Tail so kinda curious, what is Mirajane angry about in your sig?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then the discussion of older games in general should be nipped in a bud and/or they should not compared to newer games at all good or bad. Hell, he might not have been born when FFVII was released so how is it his fault? As a massive fan of FFVII, time does not negate any criticism.
> 
> I find it ludicrous how you try to discredit one's opinion on a game that someone bothered to play because of the praises of other's experiences with that game because they didn't share the same experience (they hated it). As much as the fanbase goes on about FFVII and VI, people would expect an experience that transcends generations, like how Tetris is or something.



.....Damn.  

Hey Esura, what do you think of Kimi ga iru kara btw?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Nah don't think I will... Grow fat anyway
> 
> By the way, I haven't actually watched Fairy Tail so kinda curious, what is Mirajane angry about in your sig?



 Laugh and grow fat is a saying you ass. Not literally grow fat.

 As for why she is angry....I forget. It was episode 50.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stop being acting so old...otehrwise I will feel old. We are the same age Nois.



I don't really feel all that old brah 

I'm just fooling around


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Laugh and grow fat is a saying you ass.* Not literally grow fat.
> 
> As for why she is angry....I forget. It was episode 50.



A saying? Never heard of it before, besides I didn't think you were serious anyway (I still don't ) hence my response.

She's angry at having the same hair color as Sephiroth,  though granted it looks much better on her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> A saying? Never heard of it before, besides I didn't think you were serious anyway (I still don't ) hence my response.
> 
> She's angry at having the same hair color as Sephiroth,  though granted it looks much better on her.



 Last time I pass down a positive saying to you. You shall now only receive petty scorn, sarcasm, and rage from me...not that I rage.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Last time I pass down a positive saying to you. You shall now only receive petty scorn, sarcasm, and rage from me...not that I rage.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

As far as i'm concerned, 7 was in that weird phase of transition between old and new(i guess you could add 8 into that as well). Exploring new things, new technologies, but becoming outdated in record time. But i'm only talking technically here, as a game. When you hear people talk about 7 even today, its not them praising the gameplay, or the graphics, or the systems, but the world, characters and story. In that respect, 7 is timeless, and as i said, that is why people want a remake, to experience that in a new sheen.

Again, personally, I don't think that XIII's situation and 7's is comparable in anyway.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .....Damn.
> 
> Hey Esura, what do you think of Kimi ga iru kara btw?




What the heck is that?


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> What the heck is that?



Theme song for the Japanese version of FF XIII.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As far as i'm concerned, 7 was in that weird phase of transition between old and new(i guess you could add 8 into that as well). Exploring new things, new technologies, but becoming outdated in record time. But i'm only talking technically here, as a game. When you hear people talk about 7 even today,* its not them praising the gameplay, or the graphics, or the systems,* but the world, characters and story. In that respect, 7 is timeless, and as i said, that is why people want a remake, to experience that in a new sheen.
> 
> Again, personally, I don't think that XIII's situation and 7's is comparable in anyway.



I think the gameplay is one of the best really only beaten by X and its system was pretty good as well. The graphics are really the only flaw which kind of kills the argument it was only that big because it was the first 3d Final Fantasy.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Putting Dust to dust on that post made me forgive that slight jab against FFXIII. Dust to dust is amazing, I spent hours just wandering Oerba slaughtering c'ieth for the CP simply because THAT is one beautiful of music, one of my favorites in the entire series though not quite as good as:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB7ujhd3O3g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Parts like that was painful for my 1st play through. Lucky for me I've replayed VII so many times I have those bad maps memorized kind of like how I've played X so many times I have the crappy cloister of trials memorized.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Y.Amano doesn't remember Versus XIII anymore*

Q: Okay. Are you still working on the much-delayed Final Fantasy Versus XIII? And what sort of art did he create for that game?

A: "I don't remember much about that anymore," he said. "You know, when you work on one specific project, a lot of time passes from when you first start talking about it to when you're done... As Final Fantasy goes on, I've just done so much that I'm not?you know, it could've been five years that I'd worked on that project and I only did it every 13 days or something like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

He only drew the art for the the lore of the entire story 


But yeah,i can see how with multiple projects you can get confused. He only drew the logo and a few paintings of Etro. That's nothing in comparison to all the FF merchandise he has drawn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *He only drew the art for the the lore of the entire story*
> 
> 
> But yeah,i can see how with multiple projects you can get confused


 doesn't matter, us as part of the internet we have to make a big deal about it..  I still believe that game is canned.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 17, 2012)

Like Amano gives a shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> doesn't matter, us as part of the internet we have to make a big deal about it..  I still believe that game is canned.



The game is not canned


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2012)

With his years in the field, I'd seriously confuse every fucking thing


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2012)

I bet they spread rumors Versus is canned and will anounce release date in december...


feoyhvwe5oyvhqei54yhvw5i3yhge5uvg5i


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Y.Amano doesn't remember Versus XIII anymore*
> 
> Q: Okay. Are you still working on the much-delayed Final Fantasy Versus XIII? And what sort of art did he create for that game?
> 
> A: "I don't remember much about that anymore," he said. "You know, when you work on one specific project, a lot of time passes from when you first start talking about it to when you're done... As Final Fantasy goes on, I've just done so much that I'm not?you know, it could've been five years that I'd worked on that project and I only did it every 13 days or something like that.





Inuhanyou said:


> He only drew the art for the the lore of the entire story
> 
> 
> But yeah,i can see how with multiple projects you can get confused. He only drew the logo and a few paintings of Etro. That's nothing in comparison to all the FF merchandise he has drawn



 Ok that is either a really good thing...or really bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The game is not canned


 Yeah like the Last Guardian and Agent.. they all coming out the same date..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

What's the difference?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

If it does come out it should be multiplat really.
Waited too long for it not to be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

Impossible  it uses the Cell i hear to bear a lot of the grunt of its achievements. Would not fit a straight port for Wii U and impossible for 360


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it does come out it should be multiplat really.
> *Waited too long for it not to be.*



 Longer then KHIII?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You youngster you. Laugh and grow fat.



I won't allow you to blow up this thread.


Adamant soul said:


> 19 actually, 20 come December.


How old do you guys think I am, Honestly?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Impossible  it uses the Cell i hear to bear a lot of the grunt of its achievements. Would not fit a straight port for Wii U and impossible for 360


Computer at the least. Honestly just the ps3 is so limiting.
I mean really really limiting. I got a wii and 360 instead and got everything it did save for a few titles plus more.
PC would be perfect for this game.
Alas it shall never come into existence, I feel that SE won't be lasting much longer the nuclear age of video games is nearing few will survive.


VastoLorDae said:


> Longer then KHIII?



I gave up every hope of Kh 3 way back when.
This game isn't tied to anything besides itself, higher hopes.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2012)

I want a cellphone


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally playing dragon age.


Nois said:


> I want a cellphone


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

I want chicken wangz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I won't allow you to blow up this thread.



 You can't catch me once I put on my roller blades.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I gave up every hope of Kh 3 way back when.
> This game isn't tied to anything besides itself, higher hopes.



 I want my KHIII.



Nois said:


> I want a cellphone



 Then get a job....and help me get hired there too.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Finally playing dragon age.



 Enjoy, I know I did.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2012)

I better get that scholarship this month Imma get a phone and then play the shit out of shits


I'm seriously angry


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 17, 2012)

So I'm at Fort Condor right now in FFVII. I went to the forest just before and got Yuffie though that took a couple of hours due to the trial and error which was required to actually get her on the party after fighting her (I forgot how I was supposed to respond to certain parts), I think I had to beat her like 4 or 5 times to actually get her. At least everybody got a few levels up and some limit breaks though Barret and Cloud are the only ones with lvl2 limit breaks (Cloud has both of his).

There is something I'm really paranoid about right now though, during the Nibelheim flashback where Cloud explains how Sephiroth went crazy was I supposed to do anything on Tifa's piano? I know you have to at some point I just can't remember when or what you actually get for it. Midgar Zolom kicked my ass, there was me thinking I would take him on and damn did I get destroyed, Aerith was just barely able to escape without a game over.

As for Fort Condor, anyone know or got a link to when all of the battles in that place are available. I figure for completion's sake I might as well do them all (I intend to do everything I can in this run of the game). I must say I am enjoying the game far more than I did the first time, most likely because this time I didn't go in with the insane expectations I had the first time because of all the hype. I'm not looking forward to losing my number 1 magic user at the end of the first disc though (not helped by the fact she's one of the few characters on the party I actually freaking like except Yuffie and Vincent).


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2012)

I think you were to remember what you played and later you'll have to repeat it.

I don't remember the battles timing.

And stock on hypers and get those level limits


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> So I'm at Fort Condor right now in FFVII. I went to the forest just before and got Yuffie though that took a couple of hours due to the trial and error which was required to actually get her on the party after fighting her (I forgot how I was supposed to respond to certain parts), I think I had to beat her like 4 or 5 times to actually get her. At least everybody got a few levels up and some limit breaks though Barret and Cloud are the only ones with lvl2 limit breaks (Cloud has both of his).
> 
> There is something I'm really paranoid about right now though, during the Nibelheim flashback where Cloud explains how Sephiroth went crazy was I supposed to do anything on Tifa's piano? I know you have to at some point I just can't remember when or what you actually get for it. Midgar Zolom kicked my ass, there was me thinking I would take him on and damn did I get destroyed, Aerith was just barely able to escape without a game over.
> 
> As for Fort Condor, anyone know or got a link to when all of the battles in that place are available. I figure for completion's sake I might as well do them all (I intend to do everything I can in this run of the game). I must say I am enjoying the game far more than I did the first time, most likely because this time I didn't go in with the insane expectations I had the first time because of all the hype. *I'm not looking forward to losing my number 1 magic user at the end of the first disc though (not helped by the fact she's one of the few characters on the party I actually freaking like except Yuffie and Vincent*).



Still can't believe you don't like original FFVII cloud who is still my top favorite main protaganist next to Lightning.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2012)

His opinions are his own,let him have them


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> His opinions are his own,let him have them



Hey I respect them I'm no one to judge XIII is one of my favorites and I said Lights probably my favorite main.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 17, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Still can't believe you don't like original FFVII cloud who is still my top favorite main protaganist next to Lightning.



To be fair the first part of the compilation I saw was Advent Children so that version of Cloud was always fresh in my mind whenever I saw him in FFVII not to mention I've forgotten most of FFVII hence why I'm playing through it right now so maybe Cloud will grow on me.

Lightning is awesome though much like most of FFXIII's cast, though I did hate the retcon pulled in XIII-2. They didn't have to basically ruin what was essentially a great ending by making it so it never really happened. One of the reasons why I believe plot wise XIII>XIII-2. XIII was also harder and had a better soundtrack but other than that XIII-2 had better everything else and it had Caius who is made of all kinds of win.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> To be fair the first part of the compilation I saw was Advent Children so that version of Cloud was always fresh in my mind whenever I saw him in FFVII not to mention I've forgotten most of FFVII hence why I'm playing through it right now so maybe Cloud will grow on me.
> 
> Lightning is awesome though much like most of FFXIII's cast, though I did hate the retcon pulled in XIII-2. They didn't have to basically ruin what was essentially a great ending by making it so it never really happened. One of the reasons why I believe plot wise XIII>XIII-2. XIII was also harder and had a better soundtrack but other than that XIII-2 had better everything else and it had Caius who is made of all kinds of win.



Agreed on the comments about XIII series although I typically view both soundtracks as the same with additions added to XIII-2 since many tracks returned to XIII-2. Also I'm not really a big fan of Caius outside of him being voiced by Liam o Brien


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2012)

*A Final Fantasy by Any Other Name Plays Just as Sweet in Bravely Default*



> *Despite the title, Square Enix's latest import release is pure, classic Final Fantasy.*
> 
> t's kind of a shame last week's 1UP cover story focused on gaming's mysteries, because I have a real head-scratcher to add to the tally: Why on earth isn't Bravely Default: Flying Fairy called "Final Fantasy"? Sure, it hints at it with the initials of its subtitle -- that "FF" isn't fooling anyone -- but for some inexplicable reason this clear follow-up to 2010's Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light has been saddled with a nonsensical name that fails to properly convey its truest strength: Namely, the way it brilliantly captures the spirit of some of Square's finest PlayStation-era work.
> 
> ...





I want to play this game so bad.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 23, 2012)

not with LolSE shitty marketing , but belive me you arent the only one who want that game D:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but.....how's "The 3rd birthday" for the PSP?


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2012)

This place is as dead as Windows 95 support I see


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *A Final Fantasy by Any Other Name Plays Just as Sweet in Bravely Default*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't be bad


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Slightly off topic, but.....how's "The 3rd birthday" for the PSP?



Toriyama wrote the script  that's all you need to know


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Slightly off topic, but.....how's "The 3rd birthday" for the PSP?



It's fucking amazing. It's like a FPS combined with a RPG, and it works surprisingly well. Also, thank you for reminding me to get back to this game and play Parasite Eve 1 and 2.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> This place is as dead as Windows 95 support I see



Hopefully with me back it shall come back to life.

Doing a FFVI Advance playthrough.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2012)

Imma do a playthrough of VII as soon as I get that phone I've been waiting for


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Been waiting for that phone for like a year now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2012)

I did finally finish Chrono Trigger on the DS after all these years though.

I really grown to like all the characters in the game, with the exception of Magus. Should've killed his ass. I really like Ayla.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2012)

Nah VLD, only since July when my old one got stolen

Buut yeh, I wanted to switch for a better one for PSX/N64 functionality


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think i might actually sit down and try and beat FF9 this weekend this game has been a pain in my ass for like over 10 years i can get to towards the end of disc 3 but i start to struggle and get stuck.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2012)

FF14 looks nice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2012)

That is all it looks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2012)

hopefully its more successful than the first one


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2012)

Do it Vespy

I'm almost there guys, I'll be gaming supreme soon enough

btw, which PSX rpgs should I play?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2012)

Jade Cocoon.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2012)

I might replay Grandia 1 and play XenogearsAlso Chrono Cross... I didn't play all those when the time was to play them

Save for Grandia, I love Grandia.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've beaten Chrono Cross it was easier as i expected it to be Starky was my favorite playable character.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Chrono Cross worth the money?

I'm playing FFVI Advance right now but I might get into some Cross too since I still got Chrono Trigger on my mind. Alya and Marle is fucking yummy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 10, 2012)

You can get on psn for like 10 dollars and i think it is worth it gets compared to Trigger far too much so if you liked Trigger give Cross a shot


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> You can get on psn for like 10 dollars and i think it is worth it gets compared to Trigger far too much so if you liked Trigger give Cross a shot



Yeah, when I think about it, I had fun with it. I'm not so appalled that it got top spot of IGN's Top RPG list anymore. Fun to be had with Cross.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Also you can have different party members which is cool i mixed and matched until i found my ultimate team and whooped ass.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2012)

All I know is, I want to play with the girl in the ponytail on the cover throughout the entire game. She looks like Marle therefore I already like her.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well the good news is you get her right at the start of the game but you lose her about halfway through the first disc thanks to a plot twist but you get her back towards the end.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIV ?End of an Era? trailer

[YOUTUBE]39j5v8jlndM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah I did not really get the story behind that video, but it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rumor: FF Type-0 localization nearly completed in 2011*



> Final Fantasy Type-0?s English localization was ?at least 90 percent? complete during the last quarter of 2011, according to an  source.
> 
> The informer, who chose to remain anonymous, reportedly recorded voice-overs for the PSP role-playing game. But in early 2012, Square Enix ?essentially? shelved the project as PSP software and hardware sales declined in western territories, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2012)

90% finish and they decided to stop...genius!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah right....I mean you got that far, why not go all the way?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Yeah right....I mean you got that far, why not go all the way?



 Just add it to there long list of recent good moves.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

Just HD remaster it for ps3 and fucking release it as a dual package on the same disk with FFXHD whenever that comes out. Call it "Final Fantasy HD chronicles" or whatever and be done with it. FFS square you act like a mentally retarded kid this generation


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Or better yet just port the damned thing to the 3DS. But apparently that makes too much sense for S.E. these days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't have a 3DS, so i don't want it on 3DS. Plus, its not a dual screen game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

You don't?!

Argument invalid, what Japan wants > your needs. :ho Jk lol. They can just re-map the customization menus on the touchscreen then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2012)

DS light>>>>>3DS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

3DS XL >>>>>>>>>>>>>DSi XL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
*Spoiler*: __ 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DS Lite.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2012)

DSi XL Nintendo's joke system.


----------



## Nois (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd settle for a DSlite. I have no use for the fancy 3dness until it's FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'd settle for a DSlite. I have no use for the fancy 3dness until it's FUCKING AWESOME



3ds is stronger....


----------



## Nois (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't give a f00k unless there's some game I want to ride like a thai slut:33


But in 2 weeks time scholarship is here and imma be able to replay all the games of psx


----------



## Cloud126 (Nov 18, 2012)

Operation Suzaku... a petition for localize Final Fantasy Type-0 
let's do this guys.

website: 

Sign here:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

What happened to crystallis? :/


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> DSi XL Nintendo's joke system.


And cheaper than the PS Vita :33


----------



## Nois (Nov 19, 2012)

Replaying FFVII by the end of this week

I'd like me a ds someone get me a ds please


----------



## blackbird (Nov 19, 2012)

*Murderer had a thing for FFX Aeons*








Nomura you sick fuck.


----------



## Nois (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 3ds is stronger....



yeah i know, but i just have no use for it. also, 3ds is 4 times the price of a ds lite


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

> Final Fantasy XIV Staff to Consider Adding Same-Sex Marriages


Realm Sexually Reborn


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Realm Sexually Reborn



Oh my


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

you guys are still alive?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Of course


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

ah praise the lord .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

so i decided to buy xiii-2 after hearing about lightning returns. i couldn't even make it past the first 2 hours, shit's boring. & to think i could've bought black ops 2 instead .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

I think the XIII series is mediocre to start with and Toriyama should be fired. Its just a shame that its the only thing that's been shoved down the west's throat for the past 5 years


Nothing to really talk about right now. Hopefully that changes with any of information or anything


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

i heard about the possible new footage of Versus in the future! that's the only thing i have hopes for with this company now OTL.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Mmm, can't disagree right now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys stop trying to get my hopes back up for versus...stop it....AND BRIGHTLY WELCOME BACK!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

THANK YUUUU BBY . 

no but seriously if there IS a new playable character.. it'll be rather hard for me to absorb because i've grown accustomed to noctis' gang. like just the four of them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing how its changed as a game from January 2011, the last time we saw it


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

watch it be identical footage of noctis running through another area /sigh 




i just can't get over how long the wait is but i'm trying my best to appreciate that they're gonna be putting good effort into this. at least, they better be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Its more frustrating to me because Nomura has said that they've significantly changed the lighting engine from that demonstration, and upped the graphics significantly and have in general pushed the PS3 pretty far with what it can do as an ambitious title. Mind you he said this at the beginning of this year so the polish must be pretty significant now.

I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how its changed as a game from January 2011, the last time we saw it



 I am not...something does not feel right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What do you mean?



 I fear they will not only change characters, but change the genre from action rpg to...well rpg would be fine but if anything else...I shudder to think about it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm curious as to how versus related to XIII though. it was said to be held in the same universe? makes me curious. 

i just hope to not be as devastated as with the whole FFX Shinra-FFVII Shinra thing lmao


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

FFX-2 just bolted that on because they were two popular properties in the FF universe. Of course X-2 should just be forgotten, so technically that never happened 

Also, 13 and versus don't actually have anything in common except their general lore. Every development team is supposed to go about deciphering that lore in a different way. Aka the games don't have anything to do with each other. Not Type 0, not XIII and not Versus 13


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

How about some Type-0, SE.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm laughing IRL in case you didn't know


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Type-0 western release for Vita. Make it happen, SE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Obvious SE got something dumber planned.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Nobody gives an eff about vita   HD remaster it, put it in retail with FFXHD remaster on the same disk. Put them both separate on PSN and your set


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Vita is the future. 

How about Type-0 multi-platform release. $49.99 HD remaster on PS3, $39.99 on PSP and Vita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm being serious though, can SE justify the development of a PSP version overseas where the PSP is dead and a vita version everywhere, when the vita is close to being dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Vita opened that bad huh? Aren't just about all Vita games ports?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

pretty much


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdOsqk6tMVo&list=PL13DF62658BA7E4D8&index=10&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

I am sorry....I do not get it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Its coming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

type 0 me first and I may get excited for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its coming.



What is this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What is this?



Take a really good guess  It should not be that hard to decipher


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Take a really good guess  It should not be that hard to decipher



Must be Type-0. 

But why is it showing up?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

...No, its not Type Zero


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2012)

Then I have no idea, I'm not really paying attention.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

If its that hard to figure out


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, Final Fantasy 15 lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

As i said, its coming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

boooooo type zero or no peace.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

I didn't like that trailer one bit


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks promising.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Nois said:


> I didn't like that trailer one bit



Why not?  what was wrong about it


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why not?  what was wrong about it



Nothing in it made my inner fftard tingle. I disliked the real life similarity and nothing in the scene caught my attention much.

I will withold my final judgement until I see some more though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

I dunno, i thought that was the best part. Its really different from usual FF, we'll have to see how it goes at E3 next year


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I think so. Actually, I spent the day eeping that trailer in mind. I am a bit curious about Square's approach to it. I'm afraid they'll make it into another generic western rpg.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that's kinda impossible isnt it? What with Square's talent. They have the people capable of delivering a high quality product. What matters is who actually is working on it.

If its toriyama, its gonna be crap, if its anyone else, we'll see


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2012)

Nois hates good things 



Vasto.............GET OUT!


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate shit in general

Well, I'm surprised, because I never hated shit before... This just left me not as enthusiastic as all the previous stuff did.

I will atiently wait for the game. Not liking the trailer doesn't equal not liking the actual product, right


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy XV, okay well I'll have to 100% the achievements in XIII and XIII-2, actually get around to playing through XII from start to finish and in general play the FF games I have yet to play in preparation. 

Any new news on Lightning Returns come to think of it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

still on track for next year, they are focus testing while in development


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

Imma start replaying FF7 next week. Gonna portable the shit out of it, finally


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

i've been playing 9 recently, good shite


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

I was thinking about playing 9, but I've got ocd and i'd prolly want to 100% that shit.

And since 7 is easy imma be able to speedrun it with perfection on the train to uni erryday.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Haven't really been playing FF really, playing Lost Odyssey at the moment which I must say beats the pants off every FF game short of FFX. The immortals especially Kaim are some of the most interesting characters I've ever seen in a game and the dream sequences (which are damn god reads) only add to that. Haven't finished it yet though it is damn good stuff so far.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

People are hyped for Agni's Philosophy being an actual game. Toriyama revealed as a director. People got trolled.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Wait, thats FF15? What happened to FF 14???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

^ FF14(the good version) is launching next year, its an MMO. FF15 is for next gen. They made the entire trailer out of the in game graphics. That's why it says "real time tech demo trailer".




Hatifnatten said:


> People are hyped for Agni's Philosophy being an actual game. Toriyama revealed as a director. People got trolled.




DON'T EVEN FLOAT THE POSSIBILITY.



Adamant soul said:


> Haven't really been playing FF really, playing Lost Odyssey at the moment which I must say beats the pants off every FF game short of FFX. The immortals especially Kaim are some of the most interesting characters I've ever seen in a game and the dream sequences (which are damn god reads) only add to that. Haven't finished it yet though it is damn good stuff so far.



Lost Oddysey is a good game. Beats the pants off of all the other 360 jrpgs like infinite undiscovery or last remnant or star ocean.

But i'd compare it to the best of FF's titles, i would not say it surpassed them.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ FF14(the good version) is launching next year, its an MMO. FF15 is for next gen. They made the entire trailer out of the in game graphics. That's why it says "real time tech demo trailer".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh FFX > Lost Odyssey no doubt but I can't think of another FF game that is as good though I haven't played any FF game before 7, so yeah I have a lot of work to do for Agni's philosophy. 

The simple fact FFXIV is an MMO is what keeps me from wanting to play it. The trailer was admittedly pretty damn awesome. I might try it just to see though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

There aren't any other directors left at Squareenix. Kitase and Itou only produce now, Nomura is busy with Versus and KH3. And nobody gonna give a titled FF to some newcomer.
Sad fact that they are *still* allowing Toriyama to direct 13 train wreck shows how they don't disregard him.

Actually they should just give 15 to Tabata, he did a splendid job on portable spin-offs with Type-0 being way superior to 13. His portable background would provide a fresh look coming to full fledged console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

I had to ignore 11 and 14 as much as i thought they were interesting just cause i'm not really into MMO's. And i can't stand games that don't give my player a voice, or set character or a story. The only game i've ever played like that that i've enjoyed is Skyrim.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> There aren't any other directors left at Squareenix. Kitase and Itou only produce now, Nomura is busy with Versus and KH3. And nobody gonna give a titled FF to some newcomer.
> Sad fact that they are *still* allowing Toriyama to direct 13 train wreck shows how they don't disregard him.
> 
> Actually they should just give 15 to Tabata, he did a splendid job on portable spin-offs with Type-0 being way superior to 13. His portable background would provide a fresh look coming to full fledged console.



The day Agni is officially unveiled and we find out that Toriyama has been fired from the company will be the day of jubilation.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I had to ignore 11 and 14 as much as i thought they were interesting just cause i'm not really into MMO's. *And i can't stand games that don't give my player a voice, or set character or a story.* The only game i've ever played like that that i've enjoyed is Skyrim.



That is precisely the reason  don't like MMO's, truth be told I didn't even like Skyrim because on top of all that is was also 1st person view which I despise with a passion.I like being able to see my character, main reason why 3rd person shooters > 1st person shooters.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The day Agni is officially unveiled and we find out that Toriyama has been fired from the company will be the day of jubilation.



As long as Toriyama finishes Lightning Returns before that happens I'm all for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Well LR is coming out next year so i'm sure he'll be done with it by then. When they announced it it was already 30 percent done, so that's good time. I'm guessing they gave him one more pity game to finish off the series and end it with snow and serah's wedding with everyone smiling happily around them. I can promise you that's how the game is going to end

We knew that from the start of FFXIII-2


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well its coming out next year so i'm sure he'll be done with it by then. When they announced it it was already 30 percent done, so that's good time. I'm guessing they gave him one more pity game to finish off the series and end it with snow and serah's wedding with everyone smiling happily around them. I can promise you that's how the game is going to end



Yeah this is pretty likely, Serah will probably be brought back to life by one of the gods or something. I just hope it's something believable like that and not just her randomly coming back to life or some shit though I have utterly convinced myself that Lightning is going to die saving the world. I don't know why I just have that impression, a totally happy ending would be too clich? for my liking anyway. The first game's ending was brilliant for example. Fang and Vanille better damn well wake up in this game, no reason to stay asleep any more.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's how to make FF sell again:

- Kill Toriyama, making it look like an accident. Floors in our main building are slippery and roof railing is unstable, wink wink.
- FF 14 is trashed, all the man power goes to make an actual game.
- Lightning Revengeance is trashed, any traces of XIII sequels are deleted and SE officially denies their existence.
- Use all money of the company to lure Matsuno back. Beg him on the knees to direct the game.
- Stop trying to suck up to the west so hard that any hooker would envy those blowing skills.

IGN 10/10.Would buy again.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's how to make FF sell again:
> 
> - Kill Toriyama, making it look like an accident. Floors in our main building are slippery and roof railing is unstable, wink wink.
> - FF 14 is trashed, all the man power goes to make an actual game.
> ...



Go to hell! They need to finish the XIII trilogy, they literally CAN'T leave it as it is or there will be rage. 

I agree with everything else though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

It would look kind of uneven to have a FF13, and FF13-2 and no 13-3 after a big fat "to be continued" sign at the end.

Atleast make the franchise even before you kill it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ FF14(the good version) is launching next year, its an MMO. FF15 is for next gen. *They made the entire trailer out of the in game graphics. That's why it says "real time tech demo trailer".*



Interesting.  So assuming that is what the game would look like on the PS4 (unless they pre-render it), how do you think it compares to the best of current gen titles?


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's how to make FF sell again:
> 
> - Kill Toriyama, making it look like an accident. Floors in our main building are slippery and roof railing is unstable, wink wink.
> - FF 14 is trashed, all the man power goes to make an actual game.
> ...



Add Uematsu to that Matsuno part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Interesting.  So assuming that is what the game would look like on the PS4 (unless they pre-render it), how do you think it compares to the best of current gen titles?



 what do you mean "how do i think"? There is absolutely no comparison. What is witnessed in Agni,in my opinion, is the first step toward not being able to tell CGI from in game cut-scenes.

Advent children made interactive. Hell they could probably remake AC in this engine and you'd probably not notice the difference.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Agni looks nice...that is about it.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Agni looks nice...that is about it.



See guys... I'm not alone on this one.

Tho idk if I'm more worried about being on the same page with Vasto, or The World Kinda instantly mentioning us both in the context of hatin'


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> what do you mean "how do i think"? There is absolutely no comparison. What is witnessed in Agni,in my opinion, is the first step toward not being able to tell CGI from in game cut-scenes.
> 
> Advent children made interactive. Hell they could probably remake AC in this engine and you'd probably not notice the difference.



Yeah tell me about it, i almost thought the video was CGI even though i knew it was real time. 

The endless possibilities.....KH3 in real-time that is comparable to CGI would make me almost re-think my stance on next gen visuals "not being a bigger leap" like the PS3/360 twins were. Well _maybe_.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that's really all there is to it right now regardless. Its a demonstration for a graphics engine. So...its designed to be pretty, that's the point.


We'll see if SE can keep up their end of the bargain when they layer gameplay systems, level design, AI, and everything else on top of that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

One thing though, is the demonstration vid really for the PS4? I usually thought tech demos would be rendered on PC's first and compromised on the console later on.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

We all know the end product will be a bit worse at least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Nois said:


> See guys... I'm not alone on this one.
> 
> Tho idk if I'm more worried about being on the same page with Vasto, or The World Kinda instantly mentioning us both in the context of hatin'



             .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> One thing though, is the demonstration vid really for the PS4? I usually thought tech demos would be rendered on PC's first and compromised on the console later on.



It was rendered on a single GTX680 at 1080p and 55 FPS.

Its only meant in the context that its supposed to be indicative of what PS4 and 720 SE games made on this engine are going to look like. The lead creation director on the engine said that they didn't optimize anything in regards to the hardware, they basically lifted CGI assets directly into the engine(because they made two versions of the trailer, a CGI version and a real time version). So they could probably get comparable results from a lower spec system than that if they actually tried.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Games looking prettier so as to make up for poorer gameplay/*story*? No thank you I do not like the trade off.


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd actually like NINTENDO to host a main title for FF... less pretty, more funpek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Games looking prettier so as to make up for poorer gameplay/*story*? No thank you I do not like the trade off.



Well as i said on the last page, it just depends on who is actually making the game  Can they write stories? Can their team do good gameplay? 

Good graphics is completely separate from whether a game is fun or not. Meaning you don't have to have one or the other, that's not how design works


----------



## Nois (Nov 29, 2012)

No, you see, if they put 80% of their juice into graphics we'll get:

1. PRETTY FUCKING GORGEOUS graphics
2. little space for actual game, because graphic shit takes up all the disc
3. shitty ass plot because they took to those polygons instead of hiring a bunch of good writers

Still I agree, they could do better overall.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well as i said on the last page, it just depends on who is actually making the game  Can they write stories? Can their team do good gameplay?
> 
> Good graphics is completely separate from whether a game is fun or not. Meaning you don't have to have one or the other, that's not how design works



 Tell that to SE sir.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Well we don't really have much to compare with them lol, seeing as how the shitty XIII series is all that's come out for consoles in more than 5 years.

Maybe Versus if it ever comes out will shed some light on the equation


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'd actually like NINTENDO to host a main title for FF... less pretty, more funpek



Why wait for FF when you can get *Xenoblade* instead? 

EDIT:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, I remember that vid. *Sighs* How it should've been.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why wait for FF when you can get *Xenoblade* instead?
> 
> EDIT:



 Oh....you have made me sad.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why wait for FF when you can get *Xenoblade* instead?
> 
> EDIT:


Will buy the game,if it was with dual audio


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2012)

*Square Enix announces Jump Festa lineup*

Square Enix has announced its official lineup for this year?s Jump Festa, scheduled to be held at the Makuhari Messe in Chiba from December 22 to 23.

The publisher is bringing the following titles:

Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter (Arcade) ? Stage, Demo, Video
Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter: Wings of Albaros (3DS) ? Video
Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Online (Wii, Wii U) ? Stage, Video
Dragon Quest VII: Warriors of Eden (3DS) ? Demo, Video
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix (PS3) ? Demo, Video
Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, 360) ? Video


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

It seems there are only two things i give even remotely one damn about in SE's corner this year(and one of those things i could give even less of a damn)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2012)

^Gyrozetter?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

NO!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2012)

lol just joking with ya, take it easy there.

Well, I'll be checking out the Lightning Returns vid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Square Enix announces Jump Festa lineup*
> 
> Square Enix has announced its official lineup for this year?s Jump Festa, scheduled to be held at the Makuhari Messe in Chiba from December 22 to 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> lol just joking with ya, take it easy there.
> 
> Well, I'll be checking out the Lightning Returns vid.




YOU TAKE IT EASY!! 

HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF YOU'VE BEEN WAITING 7 YEARS FOR A GAME-oh wait you probably were, carry on 

Still..SE's international output is pretty disappointing these days


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> YOU TAKE IT EASY!!
> 
> HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF YOU'VE BEEN WAITING 7 YEARS FOR A GAME-oh wait you probably were, carry on
> 
> Still..SE's international output is pretty disappointing these days



Have I been waiting? After all, its been seven years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

You have a point 

anyway, this sums up my feelings in a nut shell



> A sequal, two rereleases, a port and a transformers knockoff
> 
> 
> get hype


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter *Don't care*
> Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter: Wings of Albaros *Don't care*
> Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Online *Cool i suppose*
> Dragon Quest VII: Warriors of Eden *Lovely*
> ...



My response in the bolded. 

So Jump Festa for S.E. will suck, am i doing it right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2012)

You have 3 games, you care about


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Me wants kingdom hearts three.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Me wants kingdom hearts three.



And if we get another spin off before the actual game I will rage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

Well there's the PC one. :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well there's the PC one. :ho


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll be looking forward to seeing the Lightning returns and Kingdom Hearts stuff.  People still seem to be whining about Versus, heck I gave up waiting on that game a long time ago. I really don't think it's going to be half as good as people seem to think it's going to be so I'm keeping my expectations low as they can be.Of course lack of KH3 I can sympathise with, that game needs to come out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

XIV gameplay :

[YOUTUBE]_N4G854ANo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 6, 2012)

Any news on Vs 13 yet? What's really taking Square so long? I swear they're such a fail team now a days...


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2012)

XIV the mmo?

stay away


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Its not XIV, its XIV 2.0  much better game by a much more competent director. Still don't like MMO's though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

SE let the success of X and KHII go to their heads.


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not XIV, its XIV 2.0  much better game by a much more competent director. Still don't like MMO's though



not all mmos are so "dull", there are some very fast paced and fun real time action mmorpgs that aren't point and click.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought XIV already on the PC for 20 bucks because it was F2P now it's not going to be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

My laptop of almost 5 years is almost dead. Can't play youtube videos all that well. Cuts off on me after 4-5+ hours on. Maybe it is just that it gets over heated now that I do not have my cooling pad. I am going to have to clear out the air vent daily now


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a solution


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 6, 2012)

No news about dual-audio option?


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

I cannot wait for the Lightning Returns. FFV is boring the shit out of me and I need something good in my veins.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Shut your whore mouth, FFV is amazing.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

Death-kun is right. And I will replay FFV soon, maxing those jobs as soon as you get them is a fucking ocd grinder paradise


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

FFV is a fucking grindfest and I regret buying the GBA version. I didn't like it on the PSX but I figured I might like it on the GBA...nope.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

Being an FF fan

Complaining about grinding

You must like FFXIII the best then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFV is a fucking grindfest and I regret buying the GBA version. I didn't like it on the PSX but I figured I might like it on the GBA...nope.



 Why would you figure it would be better on the GBA then on PS?


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> Being an FF fan
> 
> Complaining about grinding
> 
> You must like FFXIII the best then



I never grinded in FFIV (til the moon) nor have I never grinded in FFVII. 

I don't mind grinding every now and then but I hate mandatory grinding. Where the game expects you to be around a certain level or have certain abilities when you get to a certain point and its not possible to achieve just by fighting the random encounters you encounter. It ruins the pacing of the game imo and its the main issue I've had with the genre for years. I wish opponents of the genre would bitch more about heavy grinding than the damn game's aesthetics.

Its kind of why I've been laying off RPGs for awhile to play stuff like Sleeping Dogs and Dishonored.

Btw, FFXIII is an extremely grind heavy game, just post game...like it should be.



VastoLorDae said:


> Why would you figure it would be better on the GBA then on PS?



A NeoGAF member.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

I get what you're saying E-baby

Still, I kinda loved that part about FFXII "go there, grind till your eyes bleed, kill the boss... barely"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> A NeoGAF member.



 Dammit Esura you listened to one of those collection of mostly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).I am  at you right now, but really I am raging.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> I get what you're saying E-baby
> 
> Still, I kinda loved that part about FFXII "go there, grind till your eyes bleed, kill the boss... barely"



I hated that, also a big issue I had with FFXII. Although even that wouldn't be so bad if the enemies gave you more EXP! Actually, grinding wouldn't even be necessary for many games if they stop skimping on the average EXP giveouts. Dragon Quest is the worst with it though. Hey guize! Lets make it where halfway through the game enemies give out so little EXP that you have to rely on metal slimes to get any decent experience and they have high defense...and they run all the damn time. 

Grinding is supposed to be an optional thing where you want to make your characters stronger than they should and experiment with different things in the system, to max em if you want to and all that. Not to just survive the next encounter.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting everyone to lvl 99 in FFVIII was way too easy though. Dat Quistis


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> Getting everyone to lvl 99 in FFVIII was way too easy though. Dat Quistis



There isn't any point though since the enemies scale with you, which is a poor way to combat grinding.



VastoLorDae said:


> Dammit Esura you listened to one of those collection of mostly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).I am  at you right now, but really I am raging.



You don't like NeoGAF?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You don't like NeoGAF?



 They are so fucking uppity and up their own ass over there.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> There isn't any point though since the enemies scale with you, which is a poor way to combat grinding.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like NeoGAF?


Like I said, just my fucking ocd


VastoLorDae said:


> They are so fucking uppity and up their own ass over there.



it's great then I never went there


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> They are so fucking uppity and up their own ass over there.



You should read this thread and it's replies.



NeoGAF is ok if you only stick to certain communities and threads. 

I don't like how zero tolerance they are with discussions of piracy. Yeah most forums are but they kind of take it to the extreme and it's starting to show with many of their members who are pretty much walking corporate shills.

Btw, I do that with many of my handheld games. My Growlanser Wayfarer of Time and Fate/EXTRA LE are still in their packaging. 


Nois said:


> Like I said, just my fucking ocd
> 
> 
> it's great then I never went there



Like I said up top, NeoGAF is ok if you avoid certain threads and stick with certain cliques.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Aw you do that practice, Esura? Me I would not think of doing that until another 5 years or so. It just does not work the same as most other collections.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Aw you do that practice, Esura? Me I would not think of doing that until another 5 years or so. It just does not work the same as most other collections.



I can only really do it with DS and PSP games as those the only ones where homebrew is easy as hell to do (in the DS case its not even true homebrew...its a flash card).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

To be fair to gaf, nobody is going to encourage hacking, pirating or illegal activity in an area where the devs, PR, and publishers themselves actively contribute to the discussion on a regular basis. That's a rarity for online discussion forums.

That is even without the moral implications behind it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> To be fair to gaf, nobody is going to encourage hacking, pirating or illegal activity in an area where the devs, PR, and publishers themselves actively contribute to the discussion on a regular basis. That's a rarity for online discussion forums.
> 
> That is even without the moral implications behind it.



I don't think they should encourage it but someone shouldn't get permanent banned without question for saying they dabbled in piracy or saying that they don't care about it, especially when they don't enforce that rule when someone else admit they done something else illegal.

Discussions of piracy should be banned in general if you have to walk such a fine line to discuss it as you can only have an extremely narrow discussion on the subject because of the rules.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

Well yeah, discussion of any piracy should be banned if they are going that route. I think they should do that and not half ass it, if their rules are there for a reason.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Like I said...up...their own asses.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 6, 2012)

its the intermenet bro  your going to find the same sort of bullshit on gamefaq's ign, kotaku, or whatever other lowbrow site basement dwellers hide


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

guys guys, phone is coming to me, finally

VII -> IX -> Dragon Quest -> Breath of Fire

order of games imma play/replay

Add stuff brahs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> its the intermenet bro  your going to find the same sort of bullshit on gamefaq's ign, kotaku, or whatever other lowbrow site basement dwellers hide



 Yeah but Neogaf is above them.



Nois said:


> guys guys, phone is coming to me, finally
> 
> VII -> IX -> Dragon Quest -> Breath of Fire
> 
> ...



 When you get it I will beat you to death with all the failed copies of the first FF XIV.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFV is a fucking grindfest and I regret buying the GBA version. I didn't like it on the PSX but I figured I might like it on the GBA...nope.



Grindfest? Lolno, none of my characters were past level 40 when I beat the game. If you don't run away from every single battle you shouldn't have too much trouble, though bosses will still be challenging like they should be.



Esura said:


> Btw, FFXIII is an extremely grind heavy game, just post game...like it should be.



I don't know where you're getting this from. It seems like that I have to grind for an hour or two every time I get to a major boss fight, and I don't even run away from enemies, I actually fight nearly everything I run across.

Yes, a lot of the boss fights depend on having the right paradigms, but sometimes the fights are downright ridiculous. I had to grind for about 2-3 hours so Barthandelus 1 didn't outright destroy me, Raines destroyed me about 3 times before I barely beat him and won the fight with 0 stars, and Bahamut beat me so badly that I took the disc out and haven't gone back to playing yet.

Even if you do grind in other FF games, at least it was fun for me. Grinding in XIII is tedious.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2012)

Why would you beat me to death Esura?


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Grindfest? Lolno, none of my characters were past level 40 when I beat the game. If you don't run away from every single battle you shouldn't have too much trouble, though bosses will still be challenging like they should be.



Its pointless to run from battles. History has taught me that developers purposely made a player's chance of escaping a battle low as fuck in older RPGs.

And your definition of challenging must be different from mines. FFV is annoyingly difficult.



> I don't know where you're getting this from. It seems like that I have to grind for an hour or two every time I get to a major boss fight, and I don't even run away from enemies, I actually fight nearly everything I run across.
> 
> Yes, a lot of the boss fights depend on having the right paradigms, but sometimes the fights are downright ridiculous. I had to grind for about 2-3 hours so Barthandelus 1 didn't outright destroy me, Raines destroyed me about 3 times before I barely beat him and won the fight with 0 stars, and Bahamut beat me so badly that I took the disc out and haven't gone back to playing yet.
> 
> Even if you do grind in other FF games, at least it was fun for me. Grinding in XIII is tedious.


You really, really don't need to grind dude. Just don't fight "nearly" everything you run into, fight EVERYTHING you run into or at least try to. The best part about FFXIII is you are at full health at every battle, which negates that pesky health management aspect. Also, once you get access to all your characters and get all the eidolons, I'd suggest staying with the team of Lightning, Fang, and Hope for the entirety of the game until post game. You'll thank me later.



Nois said:


> Why would you beat me to death Esura?



....what?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its pointless to run from battles. History has taught me that developers purposely made a player's chance of escaping a battle low as fuck in older RPGs.
> 
> And your definition of challenging must be different from mines. FFV is annoyingly difficult.
> 
> You really, really don't need to grind dude. Just don't fight "nearly" everything you run into, fight EVERYTHING you run into or at least try to. The best part about FFXIII is you are at full health at every battle, which negates that pesky health management aspect. Also, once you get access to all your characters and get all the eidolons, I'd suggest staying with the team of Lightning, Fang, and Hope for the entirety of the game until post game. You'll thank me later.



Yeah, that's why I typically don't run unless I'm in an earlier area looking for something and the monsters are piss easy. However, if you do want an easier place to level up, you can go to the Sealed Castle later in the game and use Control on Zombie Dragons. You'll net 4999 exp per character, once you Control it you can just have it keep using Blaze on itself until it dies. 

I suppose so, I didn't have too much difficulty with FF5.

And yeah, I really do try to fight everything I run into. The party I use is Lightning, Hope and Sazh, and they usually work very well because Hope and Sazh cast buffs that complement each other. Sazh with Haste, specifically, and Hope with Protect and Shell. Then they cast the other buffing spells. I usually start every battle like that and then switch to attacking roles.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, that's why I typically don't run unless I'm in an earlier area looking for something and the monsters are piss easy. However, if you do want an easier place to level up, you can go to the Sealed Castle later in the game and use Control on Zombie Dragons. You'll net 4999 exp per character, once you Control it you can just have it keep using Blaze on itself until it dies.
> 
> I suppose so, I didn't have too much difficulty with FF5.
> 
> And yeah, I really do try to fight everything I run into. The party I use is Lightning, Hope and Sazh, and they usually work very well because Hope and Sazh cast buffs that complement each other. Sazh with Haste, specifically, and Hope with Protect and Shell. Then they cast the other buffing spells. I usually start every battle like that and then switch to attacking roles.



Eh, I might try that down the line.

Dude wtf? You need a Sentinel in that shit. No wonder you getting your ass handed by Barthandelus. Snow or Fang, I recommend Fang as she is a better Commando than Snow and Sazh and she has Saboteur as one of her primary roles and she is a decent Sentinel. With Lightning, Fang, and Hope in your team you have a completely balanced team. Its the best for getting through the main game.

I tried my damnest to make Lightning, Vanille, and Fang work though, tried my damnest.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I might try that down the line.
> 
> Dude wtf? You need a Sentinel in that shit. No wonder you getting your ass handed by Barthandelus. Snow or Fang, I recommend Fang as she is a better Commando than Snow and Sazh and she has Saboteur as one of her primary roles and she is a decent Sentinel. With Lightning, Fang, and Hope in your team you have a completely balanced team. Its the best for getting through the main game.
> 
> I tried my damnest to make Lightning, Vanille, and Fang work though, tried my damnest.



It is pretty easy and gets your levels up if you really need to get them up. 

Eh, I suppose you're right. It's been tough, but I've been able to get by so far. Bahamut ended up wrecking me though, like I said. I had Sazh and Hope for all the buffs they give. But you're probably right, I need someone that can tank hits, because I have to heal or switch paradigms constantly just to keep myself from dying.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

Lightning, Vanille and Fang work. I rocked that party all the way through. I understand Hope is a better option than Vanille but I made it work.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 6, 2012)

My team was Lightning/Snow/Hope all the way.

Except for that one time I used Lightning/Sazh/Vanille in the second Barthandelus battle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 7, 2012)

My 13 team was Lightning Fang Hope   Perfect blend of support, defense and offense


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My 13 team was Lightning Fang Hope   Perfect blend of support, defense and offense



 My 13 team was...n/a because I need to still restart it after the data was lost. Because it is on the old system.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 7, 2012)

Final Fantasy IV DS is getting a mobile port.


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2012)

Who needs a mobile port nowadays... oh iPhones.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Square Enix will charge $30 for it and people will eat it up like the grazing sheep they are.


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup... but that's the price for comfort. that $30 you pay for the ease of pressing a button and getting an app, while the computer-smart people will just make an image of their cd and put it on an sd card, for the phone to emulate.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 8, 2012)

I kept switching around my team in FFXIII though I have to admit Light/Fang/Hope is easily the best team in the entire game, though Snow can take Fang's place against particularly hard hitting enemies like Adamanchelids (in terms of Chapter 11 stats anyway). 

For anyone having trouble with it, the first fight with Barthandelus is pretty easy if you use Light/Sazh/Vanille. Get your buffs on, haste and the en-element abilities to start are fine but make sure you have the all the buffs on by the time you kill the four armour pieces. Switch to MED/MED/COM when your health falls below half (you don't have shell, better safe than sorry, Sazh will keep the chain gauge up while you heal). After killing all his armour pieces, get Vanille to put deprotect, deshell and imperil on him. If he starts to use Destrudo, pay it no mind, just keeping hitting him with everything you've got, by the time he fires it, he'll have recoiled i pin twice and the attack will do shit damage At this point just make sure the debuffs and you buffs stay on, keep you health up, while chaining him and he'll die eventually usually within two or three staggers. Five stars, no Eidolon or shrouds required.

Cid Raines can seem hard at first but there's a good trick to beating him for five stars too. First and this is important, don't equip ANY damage stat buffing accessories, use defence buffing accessories instead. Your team should consist of Fang, Lightning and Sazh. Equip them with the pandoran spear (high success rate for status ailments), Axis Blade (not overly strong, Light attacks faster) and Sazh's weapon that makes offensive buffs last longer. When the fight starts get Sazh to cast Haste, ONLY haste while Fang inflicts slow, curse and fog on Raines This way he'll attack less often, won't be able to heal himself or take his debuffs off, and you can interrupt his attacks when he does hit you. 

At this point start chaining him, try and avoid using Commando most of the time unless you need to slow the chain gauge down. Just before you stagger him use a commando to slow the gauge and keep him staggered longer, stagger him, switch to triple commando, launch him and smack the shit out of him, don't let him touch the ground and it will be gg Cid Raines 5 stars for you. He shouldn't enter his winged mode unless you take him down to half health before you stagger him. This strategy allows you to stagger him before then and avoiding his damn Seraphic Radiance attack.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I kept switching around my team in FFXIII though I have to admit Light/Fang/Hope is easily the best team in the entire game, though Snow can take Fang's place against particularly hard hitting enemies like Adamanchelids (in terms of Chapter 11 stats anyway).
> 
> For anyone having trouble with it, the first fight with Barthandelus is pretty easy if you use Light/Sazh/Vanille. Get your buffs on, haste and the en-element abilities to start are fine but make sure you have the all the buffs on by the time you kill the four armour pieces. Switch to MED/MED/COM when your health falls below half (you don't have shell, better safe than sorry, Sazh will keep the chain gauge up while you heal). After killing all his armour pieces, get Vanille to put deprotect, deshell and imperil on him. If he starts to use Destrudo, pay it no mind, just keeping hitting him with everything you've got, by the time he fires it, he'll have recoiled i pin twice and the attack will do shit damage At this point just make sure the debuffs and you buffs stay on, keep you health up, while chaining him and he'll die eventually usually within two or three staggers. Five stars, no Eidolon or shrouds required.
> 
> ...


I always have Fang/Lightning/Hope since the assault on Hope father house(and the battle with Ushumgal Subjugator). 

Trying different combo's is awesome. 

Really fucking wish we had dual-audio option


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2012)

I've not played a single PS3/X360 game


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> I've not played a single PS3/X360 game


Get lost


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2012)

why do you hate me


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Square Enix will charge $30 for it and people will eat it up like the grazing sheep they are.



And I would do that. The only Final Fantasy games I've beaten are Crisis Core, IV, and XIII, and IV is my favorite of them. I first played the DS version, and I'm still in the middle of the PSP version. I would prefer a 3DS version, or at least Square Enix remaking V and VI already. Preferably V, since I still need to actually play through VI, since I got it for the Virtual Console.


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm considering getting the FF3 for Android nothing like a nice native remake:33


----------



## Awesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I might try that down the line.
> 
> Dude wtf? You need a Sentinel in that shit. No wonder you getting your ass handed by Barthandelus. Snow or Fang, I recommend Fang as she is a better Commando than Snow and Sazh and she has Saboteur as one of her primary roles and she is a decent Sentinel. With Lightning, Fang, and Hope in your team you have a completely balanced team. Its the best for getting through the main game.
> 
> I tried my damnest to make Lightning, Vanille, and Fang work though, tried my damnest.



I only ever used Sentinel for no crystarium runs and post game missions. I rarely used it during the story. Lightning + Fang + Hope late game = fantastic. Vanille, Lightning, and Fang works too, but not as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> Getting everyone to lvl 99 in FFVIII was way too easy though. Dat Quistis



Nah the best way to level is in the SeeD test, kill Squall and Zell and draw everything as Seifer.

Once you get enough 99 of low level stuff keep levelling up as Seifer to get better magic comes about and more draws and GF stats.  Soon (lol) you will have enough magic linked to stats to be OP at level 5.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I only ever used Sentinel for no crystarium runs and post game missions. I rarely used it during the story. Lightning + Fang + Hope late game = fantastic. Vanille, Lightning, and Fang works too, but not as well.



Yeah Sentinel was only really useful if there were a lot of enemies in one battle, there were enemies who hit really, really hard or you are hilariously under leveled for certain enemies such as trying to fight an Adamanchelid as soon as you reach Gran Pulse, I was trying to get the chest it was guarding, it had a gold nugget for 50 thousand gil. A nice reward if I do say so myself.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

All this FF13 talk leads me to believe this thread is truly dead


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 9, 2012)

The World said:


> All this FF13 talk leads me to believe this thread is truly dead



FF13 has nothing to do with that, this thread was very dead before the FF13 talk began. If anything this thread is more active since the FF13 talk began.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

Like I said, truly dead.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Like I said, truly dead.



Actually lately I believe this thread feels truly alive but to each his own.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

I gotta admit that this place has been a bit on the dead side for a while, and that indeed since the FF13 talk started it's more lively. I haven't played any of the 13s, so I can't talk about it at all.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

I've owned them at some point and made isos. Now I technically own illegal copies of something I once owned legally


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

I still have original copies of VII and IX, but having them portable is never a bad thing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Do it Death...do it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

I will say it once more Death, get them on your phone and play them on the way to everywhere

I need some good srpg for da psx guys, give me something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> I will say it once more Death, get them on your phone and play them on the way to everywhere
> 
> I need some good srpg for da psx guys, give me something



 IF YOU LOVE YOUR PHONE SO MUCH WHY DON'T YOU MERRY IT NOIS!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't need them on my phone.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

I would

Anyway, why are you always shouting at me whenever I mention that phone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

You always mention your phone! How you can always get awesome stuff put on your phone!


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

And how is that bad

I'm just craving phone My HTC got stolen and I've been stuck with some crap ass shit all this time. And I haven't played a game properly for 2-3 months now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Excuses not accepted.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

Alright. You will envy my on the go gaming soon enough


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> Alright. You will envy my on the go gaming soon enough



 To late.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

Get an Android device then

Some of the older ones do the job


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> Get an Android device then
> 
> Some of the older ones do the job



 Then lend me a few 100 bucks.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2012)

You're jobless eh

Same here... Scholarship saves my ass atm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2012)

I am replaying FF XII. Man it was fun just walking around/exploring even this early in the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Penelo and Fran...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

No. The people in XII have ugly faces.


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2012)

So true VLD, so true


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No. The people in XII have ugly faces.



 Penelo in that skin tight battle suite and Fran with her ass hanging out of her gear...really nothing all that bad for faces...given it is over 6 years old.



Nois said:


> So true VLD, so true



 I may have to move them up my list...awww the lists.


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2012)

Totally. The Arabian Nights feel grew on me pretty fast. And I like performing the quickenings just for the kick of chaining them

Getting Ultima was actually fun, but Grand Armor... shit

And one of the best Gilgamesh fights in the series along with the prize


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Penelo in that skin tight battle suite and Fran with her ass hanging out of her gear...really nothing all that bad for faces...given it is over 6 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to move them up my list...awww the lists.



The faces are the most important part though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The faces are the most important part though.



Says the guy with a knight set


I bet you liked Gabranth


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Guess who never finished XII



<<


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> Totally. The Arabian Nights feel grew on me pretty fast. And I like performing the quickenings just for the kick of chaining them
> 
> Getting Ultima was actually fun, but Grand Armor... shit
> 
> And one of the best Gilgamesh fights in the series along with the prize



 Yes yes and yes! Speaking of Ultima I will get her...and that DAMN ZODIARK!

 Man getting the strongest chain is always worth it.

When I went after Zeromous and Cuchulian...I forgot how annoying there fights where!

 While the Ultros...oh excuse me Orthros fight was...lacking.



Gnome said:


> The faces are the most important part though.



 The cgi faces are not bad...and if you do not like those ones...then just like the official art. And if you do not like them...for shame...for shame.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

The official arts not bad. Feels MMO-ish though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

yes yes...but...its not.

 Besides I hate to say this once more...but It is much easier to get back into...then XIII.


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The official arts not bad. Feels MMO-ish though.



It was developed as an MMO for the first few months, so that's why. Thy then dropped the MMO and went for a main title.

I still think they should make XIV an Ivalice themed game, maybe having the locations of XII in them and the cast as NPCs. Would be an epic tie-in.

Imagine Gilgamesh being the fishing NPC

And Othros was almost everything I expected, that perv


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2012)

I still think it's a shame they didn't make Basch the main character like they initially planned. The storry would have a clear core story instead of it being just "one of the protagonists' subplot."

And the Espers should've been a "cloth" of sorts, for the characters. that would be nice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> It was developed as an MMO for the first few months, so that's why. Thy then dropped the MMO and went for a main title.
> 
> I still think they should make XIV an Ivalice themed game, maybe having the locations of XII in them and the cast as NPCs. Would be an epic tie-in.
> 
> ...



To bad they come out with Reverent Wings for the follow up story. I have never played it though Penelo's new look does look nice.



Nois said:


> I still think it's a shame they didn't make Basch the main character like they initially planned. The storry would have a clear core story instead of it being just "one of the protagonists' subplot."
> 
> And the Espers should've been a "cloth" of sorts, for the characters. that would be nice



 I wish they could have explained more about the epsers and gods.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

> Motomu Toriyama promised that Lightning would be receiving a new look for her final outing in Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII. The first details of that design are finally here.
> 
> 
> Set to be revealed through Japanese magazines this week, a source who got an early look at the magazine has appeared online with some fresh details.
> ...



Yay, can't wait


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

...yeah ok cool...but is the game going to be good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2012)

Vasto who is that you have as an avi?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2012)

That costume sounds like a complete and utter mess. It started good with the black armor part but went downhill from the white mage part.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vasto who is that you have as an avi?



 Some original character.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> That costume sounds like a complete and utter mess. It started good with the black armor part but went downhill from the white mage part.



....need more belt buckles...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> I still think it's a shame they didn't make Basch the main character like they initially planned. The storry would have a clear core story instead of it being just "one of the protagonists' subplot."



No, it's just that Vaan needed to be a better, more interesting perspective character who Ashe didn't snap at every time he opened his mouth; instead of him just being there, we should have been made aware of what he was thinking and feeling at given points in the story.  They also could have chopped out Penelo (combine Vaan and Penelo into one character, perhaps) and made Larsa a permanent party member.  We could have also used optional scenes that developed the party members; I would have liked to have seen Basch exhibiting signs of PTSD from his time in Nalbina, or learned about what all of the party members' childhoods were like or... something.  Maybe we could have seen a short scene where Balthier was teaching Vaan to fly the Strahl.

It also would have been nice if the quickenings had been more unique and indicative of the characters' personalities and abilities.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2012)

Design can't be worse than Nooj.

... I hope


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, it's just that Vaan needed to be a better, more interesting perspective character who Ashe didn't snap at every time he opened his mouth; instead of him just being there, we should have been made aware of what he was thinking and feeling at given points in the story.  They also could have chopped out Penelo (combine Vaan and Penelo into one character, perhaps) and made Larsa a permanent party member.  We could have also used optional scenes that developed the party members; I would have liked to have seen Basch exhibiting signs of PTSD from his time in Nalbina, or learned about what all of the party members' childhoods were like or... something.  Maybe we could have seen a short scene where Balthier was teaching Vaan to fly the Strahl.
> 
> It also would have been nice if the quickenings had been more unique and indicative of the characters' personalities and abilities.



 but she really only snapped at him like once or twice. The other times were mostly jokes...what with him wondering how old Fran is and saying no one recognizing she was  ashe at first...kind of hard not to get mad at him.

 It would have been better if he had wanted to take up his brother's place /finish his cause. Something like that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> but she really only snapped at him like once or twice. The other times were mostly jokes...what with him wondering how old Fran is and saying no one recognizing she was  ashe at first...kind of hard not to get mad at him.
> 
> It would have been better if he had wanted to take up his brother's place /finish his cause. Something like that.



I was more pointing out that he's sort of the butt monkey of the group than anything else.  XD

But yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Well he even mentions it himself when they reach Arcadia that he is just tagging along.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 18, 2012)

What should I get, final fantasy tactics or FF9? The art style of FF really appeals to me, I'm sick of the bishonen and bishoujo designs you see in japanese media.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Try to get both but if you had to get one first get IX.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

Tactics, definitely tactics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

FF9 is a great game if you like a "fuller" experience with story, gameplay and a huge overworld with shit to do. Tactics is pretty different from your mainline FF game, so only get it if you can stomach overworld turn based combat controlling entire groups instead of your standard turn based fare.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Stalin said:


> What should I get, final fantasy tactics or FF9? The art style of FF really appeals to me, I'm sick of the bishonen and bishoujo designs you see in japanese media.



IX, but they are both fantastic.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

My avatar has a picture of a dude, I'm clearly more reasonable.

Play Tactics.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

Is your body ready... for a good laugh?


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

If you've not played an FF title, deffinitely 9.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 18, 2012)

Get FFIX, but get both if you can.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Lightning should die. Failing whatever mission she's on.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

If she took that white thing around her legs off she'd look pretty damn badass. At least the cape is over both shoulders and not hanging off one like in the first game. Well they did say we'd be able to change parts of her outfit in game so hopefully we can take that stupid looking thing off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

That thin red cape is still present.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> That thin red cape is still present.



Where? I didn't see it, the only thing red in her design that I could see was the gunblade. Whoever designed the outfit needs to be shot repeatedly at point blank range.

I didn't have any problem with either of her outfits in the previous games, outside of that red cape in the first one, the armour was completely fine given her working for Etro at the time.


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't know why, but certain people are calling her Twilight Lightning. 

New Etro Lightning is boss.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh wait, no, that's just the other side of that... skirt thing probably. Looks exactly like  that old cape


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't know why, but certain people are calling her Twilight Lightning.
> 
> New Etro Lightning is boss.



Don't know why myself. Etro is dead so that name doesn't make much sense either but Lightning has always been boss.


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Don't know why myself. Etro is dead so that name doesn't make much sense either but Lightning has always been boss.



Oh, I always call her New Etro unofficially from the stuff they told us about the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so enraged by XIII-3 and Lightning wank that I am going to write a XII-2 fanfiction all about Ashe. 
Because Ashe is a better character.

In the story she will go on a quest to...uh...find some crystals. That's what you do in FF plots. And along the way she will meet some angsty kid, some energetic kid, and a guy who doesn't talk much. They will uncover a plot involving unspeakable evil htat was so unspeakable that nothing ever hinted at it before it introduction into the story. 

Anyway it's gonna be pretty rad. Gonna find some way to translate it into Japanese and mail it to Square Enix HQ. I'm sure they'll read it and make a whole new PS4 exclusive out of it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh, I always call her New Etro unofficially from the stuff they told us about the game.



Well I haven't been keeping track of the game's news since the announcement and the first presentation they gave, have I missed anything?

I doubt she can take over Etro's job, what with being mortal compare to Etro who was a Goddess so new Etro doesn't really apply. Well technically Etro was a Fal'cie but you get what I mean. What do you think is up with Yeul since the last two DLC from XIII-2 (Lightning and Snow's) certainly didn't make her seem innocent?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm so enraged by XIII-3 and Lightning wank that I am going to write a XII-2 fanfiction all about Ashe.
> Because Ashe is a better character.
> 
> In the story she will go on a quest to...uh...find some crystals. That's what you do in FF plots. And along the way she will meet some angsty kid, some energetic kid, and a guy who doesn't talk much. They will uncover a plot involving unspeakable evil htat was so unspeakable that nothing ever hinted at it before it introduction into the story.
> ...



No offence but that sounds damn horrible and what Lightning wank. The fact she is getting so much stronger in each game is just natural power progression, Snow got A LOT stronger between the first and second games, you gonna call that Snow wank. If you're insult the game, at least use an insult that makes sense.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

.......wat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Its a good thing you can customize her appearance in this game, i'll just say that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> No offence but that sounds damn horrible and what Lightning wank. The fact she is getting so much stronger in each game is just natural power progression, Snow got A LOT stronger between the first and second games, you gonna call that Snow wank. If you're insult the game, at least use an insult that makes sense.



I wasn't being serious. 

Well I don't like Lightning, that much is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

There are only a minority that do seeing how 13-2 sold over 13. This series has burned fans bad


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

13 is the first FF ever I have absolutely no will to play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

The XIII trilogy is the worst offense to the FF series in its entire history outside of the initial FF14. That's just my opinion.

SE can't have another gen like this gen, they won't survive like that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I played XIII.

It was...okay. Not good by any means but I'd play it again. Not today or tomorrow but maybe in ten years.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of haters though, FFX has a lot of those.

It baffles me. The game is certainly flawed but not to a ridiculously offensive level like its detractors claim.

The worst thing about the game is the character designs and sidequests.  Everything else I liked to varying degrees.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

We all knew it was going to happen.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a good thing you can customize her appearance in this game, i'll just say that



For once we are in complete agreement 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wasn't being serious.
> 
> Well I don't like Lightning, that much is true.



Well I like  pretty much every character from FFXIII Lightning included. Haven't really played enough of XII to have much of an opinion on Ashe.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The VII compilation (except Crisis Core) is the worst offense to the FF series in its entire history outside of the initial FF14. That's just my opinion.
> 
> SE can't have another gen like this gen, they won't survive like that



Fixed that for you. No need to thank me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't get why Crisis Core exists. The backstory was perfectly fine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Fixed that for you. No need to thank me.



Your actually comparing 14 which got the main director sacked and the entire series damaged by admission of Wada himself to anything else in the FF series?

I liked AC, i liked Crisis core. There was nothing to the compendium besides those two things unless you count dirge of Cerberus.

So i guess we can agree over dirge of cerberus?

That certainly wasn't a good game.

I didn't mind the "expanded universe" aspects. Since we're just talking about one game, if they made a remake, they'd probably just fit it in with the modern continuity no worse for wear.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

The Spirits Within is the biggest tragedy of FF.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

well at least it's not worse than nooj

Lightning's outfit that is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The Spirits Within is the biggest tragedy of FF.



Okay, i agree with _this_.

Spirits Within, then 14, then the 13 trilogy then FFX-2 

I recall that spirits within even held Enix off from merging with Square as a company as they didn't want to be associated with failing companies(lol look how that turned out for them)


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't get why Crisis Core exists. The backstory was perfectly fine.



To shed some more light on the backstory or in other words money, why else? It's not like it changed the backstory anyway.



Inuhanyou said:


> Your actually comparing 14 which got the main director sacked and the entire series damaged by admission of Wada himself to anything else in the FF series?
> 
> I liked AC, i liked Crisis core. There was nothing to the compendium besides those two things unless you count dirge of Cerberus.
> 
> ...



The same could be said of you comparing it to FFXIII which I won't deny does have SOME flaws but it's certainly not anywhere as bad as FFXIV.

AC is good if you want to watch a movie with some over the top fight scenes, nothing else really. I really did like Crisis Core though which I didn't think I would, Sephiroth was more interesting as a good guy and I prefer Zack to Cloud. Sure the battle system was clunky but it was their first attempt at something like that and it was quite enjoyable in its own right. I also loved the soundtrack in contrast to FFVII which is low-tier  among FF soundtracks, Price of Freedom was awesome.

Yeah Dirge of Cerberus is one of the few FF games I didn't like better than FFVII (X-2 had a better battle system and class system so it edges out but still nowhere near as good as X).


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

wait, is she wearing a leotard?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

The design is trash. It's a whole bunch of random shit piled together, none of which meshes with the character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Speaking of haters though, FFX has a lot of those.
> 
> It baffles me. The game is certainly flawed but not to a ridiculously offensive level like its detractors claim.
> 
> The worst thing about the game is the character designs and sidequests.  Everything else I liked to varying degrees.



....X gets hate?



zenieth said:


> well at least it's not worse than nooj
> 
> Lightning's outfit that is.



 If you can only mention just one character with a worse then that does not make the look all that much better....which it is not...terrible look for her.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The design is trash. It's a whole bunch of random shit piled together, none of which meshes with the character.



Pretty much, that's the worst outfit design I've ever seen and I usually don't have a problem with character's outfits what with being an anime fan and being used to weird outfits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Speaking of haters though, FFX has a lot of those.
> .



I can see why for X-2(even though that's kind of divisive anyway), but not X, which i thought was a very good game in of itself. People compare 13 and X and call double standards for liking one or the other, i don't see where the connection is. 

The most exploring you do in XIII is going to a preset destination to fight monsters with slightly different colors and more HP than your usual monster.

How does that compare to item synthesis, item creation, secret weapons, unlocking HP limit and MP limit caps, a secret area where all you do is fight super strong monsters. You can go back anywhere on the map you've been and find secret areas to find new items. You've got blitzball, you've got secret summons, you've got learning the Al Bhed language, you've got an actual expansive grid that allows you to seriously shape your characters as much as you want.

Compared to XIII, its like night and day.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

FFX is guiltily my favorite. I don't hear a whole lot of hate about it, other than against Tidus and Wakka.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I can see why for X-2(even though that's kind of divisive anyway), but not X, which i thought was a very good game in of itself. People compare 13 and X and call double standards for liking one or the other, i don't see where the connection is.
> 
> The most exploring you do in XIII is going to a preset destination to fight monsters with slightly different colors and more HP than your usual monster.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with this, that was one of XIII's biggest problems in that it didn't anything to do bar fight stronger enemies than normal, one of the reasons X is far better (and my favourite FF game on top of that). I just happened to heavily enjoy the battle system (so I didn't mind all the extra fighting), plot (however simple and straightforward it was before XIII-2 anyway), the soundtrack and the characters which led me to still have a hell of a time playing the game. At least XIII-2 gave more stuff to do on the side especially with the DLC.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Mostly it's the story people seem to have a problem with. Some things I can kinda understand. Yuna dying for example is foreshadowed to death so the reveal doesn't surprise people. But even if it doesn't surprise you, the scene is very emotional I thought.

One guy earlier today even said FFX had the worst writing of ANY FF game. I had to stare at that post in disbelief. 
I know the poster has played FFVIII which is why it confused me so much.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The XIII trilogy is the worst offense to the FF series in its entire history outside of the initial FF14. That's just my opinion.
> 
> SE can't have another gen like this gen, they won't survive like that



Like I said this game shouldn't exist at all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> FFX is guiltily my favorite. I don't hear a whole lot of hate about it, other than against Tidus and Wakka.



guiltily? It regulary becomes my favorite between that, VII, IX and VI.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Mostly it's the story people seem to have a problem with. Some things I can kinda understand. Yuna dying for example is foreshadowed to death so the reveal doesn't surprise people. But even if it doesn't surprise you, the scene is very emotional I thought.
> 
> One guy earlier today even said FFX had the worst writing of ANY FF game. I had to stare at that post in disbelief.
> I know the poster has played FFVIII which is why it confused me so much.



did he not play XIII-2?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Mostly it's the story people seem to have a problem with. Some things I can kinda understand. Yuna dying for example is foreshadowed to death so the reveal doesn't surprise people. But even if it doesn't surprise you, the scene is very emotional I thought.
> 
> One guy earlier today even said FFX had the worst writing of ANY FF game. I had to stare at that post in disbelief.
> I know the poster has played FFVIII which is why it confused me so much.



FFX worse writing than FFVIII. :rofl

Yeah that scene is one of my favourites in the game, FFX pretty much had the best story of any FF game to date IMO. FFX was just epic all around though I may be biased as it was my first FF game.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> did he not play XIII-2?



I wouldn't even say XIII-2 is worse than VIII and are you implying its's worse than X-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Mostly it's the story people seem to have a problem with. Some things I can kinda understand. Yuna dying for example is foreshadowed to death so the reveal doesn't surprise people. But even if it doesn't surprise you, the scene is very emotional I thought.
> 
> One guy earlier today even said FFX had the worst writing of ANY FF game. I had to stare at that post in disbelief.
> I know the poster has played FFVIII which is why it confused me so much.



I actually liked X's plot. Sure some parts were cheesy and the voice acting was stilted for some characters(which i chalk up to localization issues being FF's first voiced title and all), but i thought overall it was a pretty good experience. I didn't find it incomprehensible and then boring to mediocre like i did XIII, which just got even more ridiculous when they just decided to throw everything from the first game out in exchange for TIME TRAVEL!  And a convoluted storyline spearheaded by a purple rockstar 80s reject freak with his soul calibur reject sword and the two most bland main characters of all tiem outside of the first 13 cast   

To be fair to XIII-2 though....it wasn't much worse than X-2's charlies angel's pop band bounty hunters who wear slutty clothing all of a sudden


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

X-2 had Lulu, that shit alone puts it above XIII and XIII-2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I like X-2. It was good fun and didn't try to be anything else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> X-2 had Lulu, that shit alone puts it above XIII and XIII-2.



X also had lulu  But yes, X-2 did have lulu


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like X-2. It was good fun and didn't try to be anything else.



It just seemed very pointless in my opinion, and trivialized all the sobriety and quiet reflection of the end of the first game which was pretty bittersweet and down to earth for the most part and turned it into Yuna wearing super short shorts and using double magic guns while playing dress up and singing pop songs for a living while being a bounty hunter riding around on a ship


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I actually liked X's plot. Sure some parts were cheesy and the voice acting was stilted for some characters(which i chalk up to localization issues being FF's first voiced title and all), but i thought overall it was a pretty good experience. I didn't find it incomprehensible and then boring to mediocre like i did XIII, which just got even more ridiculous when they just decided to throw everything from the first game out in exchange for TIME TRAVEL!  And a convoluted storyline spearheaded by a purple rockstar 80s reject freak with his soul calibur reject sword and the two most bland main characters of all tiem outside of the first 13 cast
> 
> To be fair to XIII-2 though....it wasn't much worse than X-2's charlies angel's pop band bounty hunters who wear slutty clothing all of a sudden



Incomprehensible? Just what about XIII was incomprehensible, it was pretty simple and straightforward to me and that was the beauty of it for me and implying the FFXIII characters are more bland than the cast of FFVIII and FFVII is downright laughable and I noticed how you didn't have anything to say about how Caius was bad as a CHARACTER, you just complained about his design which has no bearing whatsoever on his character. He still managed to be one of the most interesting villains in any game I've ever played.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

FFVII >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> XIII - XIII-2 you gotta be stupid to think otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I wouldn't even say XIII-2 is worse than VIII and are you implying its's worse than X-2.



 I have heard people say crappy time traveling. That alone is an offense. And X-2 Milf Lulu, and even hotter Yuna. Yeah XIII-2 had Serah...but the story...the story...


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> FFVII >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> XIII - XIII-2 you gotta be stupid to think otherwise.



Or maybe I just realized that FFVII is nothing more than an average RPG, a below average FF game and generally one of the worst games in the series. People have different opinions and calling anybody stupid for having one just proves how stupid you are.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

> below average FF game and generally one of the worst games in the series.



Yup, you definitely don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I have heard people say crappy time traveling. That alone is an offense. And X-2 Milf Lulu, and even hotter Yuna. Yeah XIII-2 had Serah...but the story...the story...



At least XIII-2 had a story and a far better battle system. Lightning is also hotter than Lulu and while Yuna is the hottest character in the game (Fang being the second) it's not enough to put X-2 above XIII-2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

X-2 Yuna is indeed absurdly hot.

So is Serah though... I kinda wanted to try XIII-2 just for her. I dig the side ponytail look and it's not one you see much.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

> Lightning is also hotter than Lulu



Case in point.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Given I just started watching Rosario + Vampire though, I don't need any other sexy fictional girls in my life right now.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Yup, you definitely don't know what you are talking about.



One of the most annoying casts of characters in any game I've ever played, there are only a handful of characters in the game I actually liked or didn't annoy me and they were either optional characters, the Turks who had too little screen time and Rufus who was irrelevant. The battle system was standard for FF games, while XIII has one of the best battle systems in the series.

The soundtrack while still good wasn't nearly on the level of the soundtrack for most other FF games especially XIII or X. The plot lost my interest the moment Sephiroth took over as main villain and litterally the only thing VII has over XIII is the amount of side stuff and that isn't nearly enough to say it's a better game.

No I know damn well what I'm talking about, you just can't stand the fact I have a different opinion to yours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> At least XIII-2 had a story and a far better battle system. Lightning is also hotter than Lulu and while Yuna is the hottest character in the game (Fang being the second) it's not enough to put X-2 above XIII-2.



 VIII and X-2 have a story. And no XIII-2's battle system is basically XII's battle system with another paint and not done as well. I say Lightning and Lulu are about even.

 hmm this is putting me in the mood to make another top 20 list.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Case in point.



Oh for crying out loud, it's a matter of tastes, I simply think Lightning is hot though Fang is the hottest character in XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

This person says XIII was one of the best games of the series  come on now, think about who you guys are debating with


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey you can have a different opinion, doesn't mean that is the correct one. For example if you haven't notice you try to defend XIII too hard and not matter how much you do it it will remain as the worst shit square has made in the last years.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> VIII and X-2 have a story. And no XIII-2's battle system is basically XII's battle system with another paint and not done as well. I say Lightning and Lulu are about even.
> 
> hmm this is putting me in the mood to make another top 20 list.



They had a story but they managed to interest me even less than XIII-2 did. At least it had Caius who I thought was a great villain. The only thing XIII-2 didn't do well in the battle system was the monsters, it's still fast paced kept me on my toes and in general was far more fun than most FF games battle systems.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Hey you can have a different opinion, *doesn't mean that is the correct one*. For example if you haven't notice you try to defend XIII too hard and not matter how much you do it it will remain as the worst shit square has made in the last years.



You see that right there is your mistake. When talking about games and the like there is no such thing as an opinion that is correct or incorrect. Notice how you guys try too hard to make XIII look bad and no matter how much you do it it will remain one of the best FF games in my eyes.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

> no matter how much you do it it will remain one of the best FF games *in my eyes.*



Fair enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> They had a story but they managed to interest me even less than XIII-2 did. At least it had Caius who I thought was a great villain. The only thing XIII-2 didn't do well in the battle system was the monsters, it's still fast paced kept me on my toes and in general was far more fun than most FF games battle systems.



 It is really no different then any of the other battle systems. Only thing is it gave monsters more hp earlier on then all the other ff games. How is it more fast paced?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyway to change the subject.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1uYfrwZIE[/YOUTUBE]

Who else thought this shit was just plain epic? This is always the fight I look forward to the most when replaying FFX, from the cutscene before the fight to, the music during the battle, to the battle itself. The only bad thing about is if she kills you, you have to watch the scene all over again which gets old after a while. 

Not to mention Yuna saying "I choose no one," is one of the best "up yours," moments ever. Between this and bosses like Seymour Flux, Evrae, Braska's Final Aeon and others, FFX had some epic as hell battles.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Boner gave me alaugh


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

The story part of FFX was waaaaaaay too easy though...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought about trying a challenge run with FFX. I did it with FFVIII but it was still no challenge. Maybe X be more interesting.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> The story part of FFX was waaaaaaay too easy though...



Not going to argue this, it really was. Thought I found the Spectral keeper to be a bitch my first time through until eventually I got fed up with him and summoned Bahamut on his ugly ass. Funny because Sanctuary Keeper is easy as piss, cast reflect on him and laugh as he powers your party up with haste and shit like that. I'll shamefully admit I had to use the Magus Sisters the first time I fought Jecht, I was under levelled and had done barely any of the side stuff. There were bosses that put up quite a fight like the ones I listed but yeah overall FFX was pretty easy story wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

But that's the whole point isnt it? So people can experience the story. That's why the monster's that you captured at that guy's place are so absurdly strong that you could never beat them with the power you amass going through the main story. You'd have to get the secret items just to stand a chance

Its like they are saying if you really want to go off the beaten path, you gotta really make the effort to find everything


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

I maxed out my sphere grids on everyone using that one bridge... It was just too much fun to grind there


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh you mean the bridge before you get to gagazet? Or was it another one i was thinking of


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2012)

With XIII-3 they keep promoting the 13 days thing... That the world is gonna end.
Exactly that was done in XIII. I wonder if they honestly forgot. XIII seems so far away now.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> I maxed out my sphere grids on everyone using that one bridge... It was just too much fun to grind there



Which bridge, I always figured the best place to grind for spheres was the Omega Ruins especially to prepare the characters for the Arena Monsters.

Of course if you can't be bothered doing the extra stuff.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP6rE2yS_fA[/YOUTUBE]

There's always this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

I hated getting stoned by those rock skeleton monsters in Omega Ruins  that shit pissed me off right quick.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Fucking Great Malboro's man. First time I can recall fighting one of those things is in FFX and I have hated them since.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hated getting stoned by those rock skeleton monsters in Omega Ruins  that shit pissed me off right quick.



Get Auron's celestial weapon before you go down there, first strike even if you get ambushed along with the standard break damage limit and I think counter attack to boot. 

Auron's weapon is one of the easiest to get yet it's also one of if not the cheapest then again Auron is a genuine BAMF so who cares?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fucking Great Malboro's man. First time I can recall fighting one of those things is in FFX and I have hated them since.



Your whole team can get offed with one shot of their breath if your not careful. I hate how status curses never automatically dissipate after a set period. That just fucks you over completely.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Malboro in general.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

I want to compile a list of everything wrong with XIII-3. It seems like when I try to think about it, I really can't sort out my thoughts. 

For starters, the name sounds ugly, is ugly, and is not FF. It's like they're trying to branch XIII off into its own little series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Zack Fair ranked most popular male Final Fantasy character by Japanese fansEdit

17th December by Keltainentoukokuu

The official Final Fantasy forums held a vote to determine the most popular male characters in the series. Early in the voting Zack Fair and Cloud Strife, both from the Compilation of Final Fantasy VII universe, were neck and neck, but Zack pulled away in the second half.

The next poll will focus on the female characters.

    Zack Fair - Final Fantasy VII
    Cloud Strife - Final Fantasy VII
    Zidane Tribal - Final Fantasy IX
    Tidus - Final Fantasy X
    Squall Leonhart - Final Fantasy VIII
    Bartz Klauser - Final Fantasy V
    Kain Highwind - Final Fantasy IV
    Sephiroth - Final Fantasy VII
    Cecil Harvey - Final Fantasy IV
    Vincent Valentine - Final Fantasy VII
    Noel Kreiss - Final Fantasy XIII-2
    Reno - Final Fantasy VII
    Edgar Roni Figaro - Final Fantasy VI
    Locke Cole - Final Fantasy VI
    Balthier - Final Fantasy XII
    Laguna Loire - Final Fantasy VIII
    Auron - Final Fantasy X
    Hope Estheim - Final Fantasy XIII
    Noctis Lucis Caelum - Final Fantasy Versus XIII
    Reeve Tuesti - Final Fantasy VII
    Edge Geraldine - Final Fantasy IV
    Kuja - Final Fantasy IX
    Irvine Kinneas - Final Fantasy VIII
    Edward Chris von Muir - Final Fantasy IV
    Vaan - Final Fantasy XII
    Onion Knight - Final Fantasy III
    Galuf Halm Baldesion - Final Fantasy V
    Golbez - Final Fantasy IV
    Zell Dincht - Final Fantasy VIII
    Vivi Ornitier - Final Fantasy IX
    Sabin Rene Figaro - Final Fantasy VI
    Warrior of Light - Final Fantasy
    Ace - Final Fantasy Type-0
    Kurasame Susaya - Final Fantasy Type-0
    Sazh Katzroy - Final Fantasy XIII
    Cid (Entire Series)
    Adelbert Steiner - Final Fantasy IX
    Firion - Final Fantasy II
    Minwu - Final Fantasy II
    Rufus Shinra - Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Malboro in general.



Yesssssssss


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I want to compile a list of everything wrong with XIII-3. It seems like when I try to think about it, I really can't sort out my thoughts.
> 
> For starters, the name sounds ugly, is ugly, and is not FF. It's like they're trying to branch XIII off into its own little series.



They already have done that 

Also, that popularity list is pretty decent. Yeah, not too bad. The only XIII characters are noel and sazh, who are fairly tolerable characters.

I just find it amusing how Noctis is pretty high up on the list and his game isn't even out yet


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

You missed Hope. (Although I liked Hope...)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Fucking Malboros. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Cid (Entire Series)



Wtf? Most Cids are NOTHING alike and they grouped them all into one entry? 

Still, I can't really complain; pretty much all my favorite male characters are on that list.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You missed Hope. (Although I liked Hope...)



Yeah, i did....eh, well one bad apple i suppose


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

Noctis being on that list is stupid.

I said it the first time I saw him there

saying it now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

Zidane is third. I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

Zidane being 3rd was awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Tifa better be in the top 5 for the women  Mayhaps even number 1?  

And of course Stella is going to be in there somewhere


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Fucking Malboros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BrightlyGoob said:


> Zidane is third. I'm satisfied with that.



Now I haven't seen you girls for ages Hello


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

Noissssssss.







ew, stella? T______T. she didn't do anything except summon a rapier. sure that takes power but i mean, she doesn't look like someone i'd like. or maybe i'm too prejudice. 

no doubt tifa will prolly tank it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

I was gone for a while too ya know. 

But then again, I also notice when my female friends vanish more than I do the males. Maybe it's some sort of genetic thing programmed into us. We're always aware of the opposite sex.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Aerith or Lightning for #1. Rinoa will be Top 5, maybe even Top 3.

I will be pleasantly surprised if Ashe or Garnet scrape Top 8.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

I did notice that Zael But I've seen you "not so long ago" while Brity's been like 6 months or so. And Gaawa-chan I've seen like over a year back

We're still one bromigo short in here though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Aerith or Lightning for #1*. Rinoa will be Top 5, maybe even Top 3.
> 
> I will be pleasantly surprised if Ashe or Garnet scrape Top 8.



DEAD TO ME.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

Still don't get how people get emotional over Aerith.

Bitch wasn't even there for an entire disc.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

You ever got to use her final Limit Break? Shit's whack. And well Aerith's never been the female protagonists they wanted her to be. 

And the way Cloud was broken, Tifa was his best choice/match


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

I really didn't get emotional when she died, guess it really didn't hit me since I was younger. I did miss her limit break though.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going to do a MS paint low down on everything wrong with Lightning's outfit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Noctis on the list confirms Brightly Babe stuffed ballot.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

I got that limit break on my 4th playthrough... it was a bitch to get

But all my party was runnin' on dem hypers. Shit was dope and ADHD Kamina level



grinder fuck


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> Now I haven't seen you girls for ages Hello



I've been around.  I've just been... quieter.

I wanna see Rydia and Freya on the list of top girls.  I think Rydia is a safe bet but not so sure about Freya.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Rydia

I know you've been around Gaawa just not much in the FF joint eh


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't hate me Inuhanyou, it's not my list. I'm predicting what our good friends on teh other side of the world will say.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> Rydia
> 
> I know you've been around Gaawa just not much in the FF joint eh





That's true.  I'm just not very interested in the newer installments, tbh. 

However, I've recently done something I've been planning to do for ages and popped in FFXII.  I'm a bit surprised at how much I'm enjoying it considering how much hate it seems to get.  Fuck the random chest shit, though.  Fuck that to Hell.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That's true.  I'm just not very interested in the newer installments, tbh.
> 
> However, I've recently done something I've been planning to do for ages and popped in FFXII.  I'm a bit surprised at how much I'm enjoying it considering how much hate it seems to get.  Fuck the random chest shit, though.  Fuck that to Hell.



I think it add an insane level of "gotta know the ratios" And I love XII really.

I'm thinking of replaying V some time


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think it add an insane level of "gotta know the ratios"



My completionist heart can't take it. 




> And I love XII really.



So far it feels like a great game where they made a few very strange decisions.  All this work on random chests when they could have put that effort to... say, more character development?  The cast has very good bones but I find myself wanting to know more about them and not getting to.




> I'm thinking of replaying V some time



V is so good.  One of the greatest light-hearted RPGs I've played.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder of gawaa already lost her chance at Zodiac spear.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I wonder of gawaa already lost her chance at Zodiac spear.



It's funny how you can get 2. And there's a way to get an infinite number of them anyway

@Gaawa, try getting the Ribbon then... Just one of those


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I wonder of gawaa already lost her chance at Zodiac spear.



I know I fucked up on my first time since I didn't know. It was so stupid too, how would anyone have known without looking at a guide?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

there we go.

edit: and before anyone mentions. Yes i do know I misspelled Detach, but fuck it. It's paint.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

pretty disappointed not see Prompto on that list . i think his godly face, sexy bod & charismatic voice should get him a position ugh

"who's prompto" don't say it okay



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I was gone for a while too ya know.


i've seen you for years now and i can't even get your user down 
zaelopolo
zaeloppollo
zaelopolopo

sorry bb



Nois said:


> I did notice that Zael But I've seen you "not so long ago" while Brity's been like 6 months or so. And Gaawa-chan I've seen like over a year back
> 
> We're still one bromigo short in here though



CMX? :< and why hasn't Esura been lingering around?
btw i'll probably disappear again. this forum's so lackluster, it's hard to find a reason to come back. y'all better not let me go again . 



VastoLorDae said:


> Noctis on the list confirms Brightly Babe stuffed ballot.


^ NOT COMPREHENDING
btw Prompto > Noctis
in attractiveness
in fighting attractiveness, not really


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> It's funny how you can get 2. And there's a way to get an infinite number of them anyway
> 
> @Gaawa, try getting the Ribbon then... Just one of those



you ruined it. next rep will be real bad breath! Your CP's status effect will never recover!



Kurokami Medaka said:


> I know I fucked up on my first time since I didn't know. It was so stupid too, how would anyone have known without looking at a guide?



 who did not when they first played the game?



zenieth said:


> there we go.
> 
> edit: and before anyone mentions. Yes i do know I misspelled Detach, but fuck it. It's paint.



 what...you did not point out the hip guards attached to her ass cape?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

she looks lie slender man kinda

just the way she's standing

*edit*:


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I know I fucked up on my first time since I didn't know. It was so stupid too, how would anyone have known without looking at a guide?


That's why they breed the recluse nerds in Japan for man. To hack the code and look into it. Also, beta testers i think.


BrightlyGoob said:


> pretty disappointed not see Prompto on that list . i think his godly face, sexy bod & charismatic voice should get him a position ugh
> 
> "who's prompto" don't say it okay
> 
> ...


What's this complaining I see You making us keep you, but you're not making the effort to come back for us?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> who did not when they first played the game?



Ah well you never know, there could be those rare people who lucked out on it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't kill me Vasto-bro

I'm working hard for the goods in my CP


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> there we go.
> 
> edit: and before anyone mentions. Yes i do know I misspelled Detach, but fuck it. It's paint.



Fucking zenieth hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> she looks lie slender man kinda
> 
> just the way she's standing
> 
> *edit*:



Bad pic...I can see the guys's eyes.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ah well you never know, there could be those rare people who lucked out on it.



people who got the strategy guide/looked online



Nois said:


> Don't kill me Vasto-bro
> 
> I'm working hard for the goods in my CP



 Then don't spoil nois bro.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Ask me how many Zodiac Spears I've managed to get with "the other method"

The best items in XII are as elusive as life in space.

I think life in space has a bigger chance of showing up than the Ribbon


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

Nois said:


> Ask me how many Zodiac Spears I've managed to get with "the other method"
> 
> The best items in XII are as elusive as life in space.
> 
> I think life in space has a bigger chance of showing up than the Ribbon



That isn't far from the truth either.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

ffxii had nice blond eye candy but vaan's voice was just ew and balthier sounded too sophisticated for the likes of me .




annnnyways, never actually played XII. i remember that time i asked if i should and i think most people told me not to.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I wonder of gawaa already lost her chance at Zodiac spear.



?

*Googles*

...

Oh, what the fuck? 




Nois said:


> It's funny how you can get 2. And there's a way to get an infinite number of them anyway
> 
> @Gaawa, try getting the Ribbon then... Just one of those



...

*Googles*






BrightlyGoob said:


> ffxii had nice blond eye candy but vaan's voice was just ew and balthier sounded too sophisticated for the likes of me .



I'd fuck Balthier in a heartbeat.  Holy shit.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

They should've fucking kill Vaan and get Vossler to step in with that fucking armor and sword of his

The worst/best thing about the forced grinding was that the mobs leveled up with you. On one hand it's shit, because you work for nothing, but then it's fun, because it doesn't get too easy.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

I loved the bounty hunts in FFXII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

btw, been meaning to share this with you guys, although not sure if someone else has already. was completely breathtaken & i fell in love with this <3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Hell yes, the mark and bounty hunts were awesome. Fenrir was a fucking wuss though can't beat that rock

Getting the grand armor... yet again... Chaining that fucking NightMare Especially if some elementals get around


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ?
> 
> *Googles*
> 
> ...



In these instances, google is not your friend.


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

gamefaqs more likely...

anyone here liked the Bazar in FFXII I liked it

Speaking of the cast. I always felt Montblanc should've been in there. Along with Vossler as I'd said before. Anyone else?

Fuck XII should've been the title to get a sequel. Would make more sense than friggin Fail-now Fallacy 13


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Agreed .



*Fans self*




Nois said:


> They should've fucking kill Vaan and get Vossler to step in with that fucking armor and sword of his



Vaan could have been written out of the script easily from what I've seen.  They could keep the prologue and all, then start with Balthier and Fran breaking into the treasury.




Nois said:


> gamefaqs more likely...
> 
> anyone here liked the Bazar in FFXII I liked it
> 
> ...



Gamefaqs is a gamer's best friend.

Larsa seems a lot more important than Vaan and Penelo.  I wonder if he could have been a permanent party member.
I think I might have liked to have had a party member from one of the other races.  There are a lot in XII and I think it's a bit odd that you have 5 humes and one viera.

Doesn't it have a sequel? Revenant Wings or something like that?


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes it does. And other races show up there.

Vaan and Larsa could've been mixed. I even mean the hair colour being somewhat of a mix. Add Montblanc, Vossler and Reddas to the party and I'm all set

The only point of relevance for Vaan in the plot was his um... brother. That's it. I get it he's the archetypical Hero on his journey or something, but he's weak.

Basch was meant to be the main hearo, but after Vagrant Story SE was afraid to make a ~30 guys the star of a main title.

XII could've been waaay more dark of a title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2012)

RAWRRAWRRAWR


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> RAWRRAWRRAWR


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2012)

otter~kun~~~~~~~~!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

I am Basch fon Ronsenburg of Dalmasca!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Basch Lives!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't listen to Ondore's lies!


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 19, 2012)

Hell yes to Zack for winning that list, beating that blonde bitch known as Cloud (who should've been far lower or not even on it). Props to Noel, Hope and Sazh making it on the list, representing XIII though Hope should have been higher than Noel as he's my favourite character from those games, granted Noel is a good character in his own right. 

Tidus making the list as well, damn good list. Can't understand why people go on about him being whiny, there are only a few scenes in the game where he gets emotional and he is perfectly justified in each of them, granted he could have worked out Yuna was going to die if she summoned the Final Aeon sooner. He was given enough hints though it's not nearly as bad as Snow not working out Hope was Nora's son given he's the spitting image of his mother outside of being a boy. Tidus >>>>>>>>>> Snow who agrees (like I don't know already )?

FFXII I always meant to play that game but could never get very far in it, I found the opening hours of Vaan and Penelo to be stale and uninteresting, yes you can walk around and explore/do hunts but the story at that point just might as well not be there. It got more interesting when Baltheir showed up, he's awesome and so is Basch. Anyone else think the armour the Judge's wear is pure awesome? 

Now granted the hunts make you find the mark yourself and only give you a few hints later on which adds an extra layer of exploration to look for the Mark then again given most of the C'ieth stones were actually killed by the marks so it's understandable how they know exactly where they are. Heck one of the C'ieth missions was to hunt the poor guy's wife turned C'ieth, I mean no wonder he couldn't do it.

I'll get around to FFXII eventually though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

All hail Basch.

Basch with Masamune and Genji gloves

I always divide my party into two teams:

Vaan, Balthier, Penelo
Basch, Fran, Ashe

Grindin' on those bats in the Mines...

I started XII with a grind fest using the Dustia method... oddly enough it didn't help me much, despite leaving Rabanastre at lvl 33


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Who is Zack?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Who is Zack?



Zack Fair, Crisis Core's main character?


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

aka Jack, VII flashbacks, Crisis Core, Aerith's bf?

The actual gar character in the part?;maybe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Basch Lives!





Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't listen to Ondore's lies!



Oh I love you guys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

adamant


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

Excalibur


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Vivi should have been higher in the ranking. 

One of my favorite video game characters of all time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

I just realized Seifer didn't even place.

Now I am irritated.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Who is Zack?



He's the guy who got owned by Sephiroth in 1.5 seconds theN Cloud took his sword and personality and made both far more awesome than they initially were.

You might hear tell of some crappy fanfiction with Gackt but that's not FFVII. My info comes only from FFVII, a great game with an amazing lead.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Zack Fair, Crisis Core's main character?


Didn't play.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> He's the guy who got owned by Sephiroth in 1.5 seconds theN Cloud took his sword and personality and made both far more awesome than they initially were.
> 
> You might hear tell of some crappy fanfiction with Gackt but that's not FFVII. My info comes only from FFVII, a great game with an amazing lead.


Ah, so nobody important then.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

Zack no important?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I played VII a few times. Don't remember any important dude named Zack.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I played VII a few times. Don't remember any important dude named Zack.



 I do...I named Cloud that the first time I played it. Why? because I had the option to.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

I think he was actually called Jack in the first translation


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I do...I named Cloud that the first time I played it. Why? because I had the option to.



That doesn't count 

I named him Gohan my first time through. Fucker looked like Gohan to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think he was actually called Jack in the first translation



Nope Zack. 



Gnome said:


> That doesn't count
> 
> I named him Gohan my first time through. Fucker looked like Gohan to me.



 You do not count.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

I named Cloud Cloud, because you never know what kinda fucked up convos the name will be in

VLD, you sure? Maybe the EU version had something like Zachs or something


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Bitch I was...10.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I was 16 when I first played VII


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Man, I never did beat Ruby Weapon, maybe I should do that one of these days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> I named Cloud Cloud, because you never know what kinda fucked up convos the name will be in
> 
> VLD, you sure? Maybe the EU version had something like Zachs or something



 Never thought about then when I played



Gnome said:


> Bitch I was...10.



 So was I! I got it when it first came out!



Nois said:


> I think I was 16 when I first played VII



 So probably your first FF?


----------



## lathia (Dec 19, 2012)

I was 11 when I played 7 and I named Cloud "Rico Suave" and Tifa, Aeris, Yuffie all my girls. Yeah baby.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Must have been one classy play through.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think I was 16 when I first played VII



I was ten. I remember 'cause the game came out a couple of weeks after my birthday and I had "compromised" with my parents to get my own Playstation when the game came out instead of presents on my birthday.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 19, 2012)

What the hell 

Zack is awesome.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 19, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> What the hell
> 
> Zack is awesome.



Damn right


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

My first FF was IV iirc then VI and VII


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> My first FF was IV iirc then VI and VII



 Don;t you mean your first one was II?


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

No, it was IV. Fuck the 'merkin names


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

My first FF was VII.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> No, it was IV. Fuck the 'merkin names





 my first FF was also III(not VI)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 19, 2012)

Started with IV. 

Then got VIII.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2012)

Never played III really. I got the android remake and will play soon. Still gotta finish II and V

And XII, I never actually finished it


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 19, 2012)

My first FF was X


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

First FF was VI. I fucking rage when I found out I could've save shadow if I waited until the end on that flying island.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 19, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> First FF was VI. I fucking rage when I found out I could've save shadow if I waited until the end on that flying island.






My first one was FVIII...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't remember what FF i started with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

No one could have known you can save shadow...I always never did uuntil I found out you actually could online.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

...I fapped to that back then.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty sure that was the intention.

X-2 did its job well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

*TORIYAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at datframerate, dat 10fps

Now i really understand why Wada said Crystal tools was a failure. Hopefully Luminous is much better optimized because they actually hired actual tech people to make an engine that works instead of just looking pretty in screenshots 

But yeah, loltoriyama


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Video is removed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow...

she clashes so unbelievably with the scenario

WHY THE BLOODY FUCK DOES SHE HAVE SHADES?!


*SHADES

AT

NIGHT*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2012)

Won't be hard to find her.

@Zenieth: Maybe, JUST MAYBE those shades have a built in scouter.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

Can it tell how many belts Nomura plans to create?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Uhm actually he is done with his work on the game, so he claims  

He finished apparently in September.

He said he only designed one of lightning's outfits and snow's outfit as his entire work on lightning returns. So there's that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

I am sorry zen...but Nuj has been overthrown with that attire. Biting off of assassin's creed from behind.  I want to kick toriyama right in the balls.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Pretty sure that was the intention.
> 
> X-2 did its job well.



 Hell...yeah.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 19, 2012)

Really? They're going to give Lightning _that_ outfit? That isn't even Nomura, and I also got an Assassin's Creed vibe from that. Can't say I'm surprised though, since Kitase and Toriyama are pathetically desperate to copy to western games in hoping that it would work.

My first Final Fantasy was XII. I still haven't beaten it after all these years. The first FF I  ever beat was Crisis Core, followed by IV (DS), then XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

I WEAR MY SUUUUNGLASSES AT NIGHT


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

Bwahahahahaha that costume looks even more retarded than before and like zenieth said why the fuck does she have shades...at night, toriyama trying too hard to make her look like Cloud.

Best part of the video was *"The final journey of Lightning begins"* we can only hope.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Shades at night is _really _dangerous. I was driving once when it shifted from day to night and I forgot I was wearing shades. I was barely able to see the deer that jumped out into the road, and I dodged it by only a few inches. Almost died that night.

And lol at THE FINAL JOURNEY OF LIGHTNING. As if square even knows what the word Final means.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Toriyama has been trying to make her "the new cloud" since her inception. But fuck, he mishandled her and the game itself if that was his intention, it just never happened.

But he still thinks he can make his waifu loved by everyone, but hardly anyone cares at this point


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets just get through this one guys...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lets just get through this one guys...



Together we can overcome any adversity thrown our way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

This final game left, then toriyama is hopefully out on his ass and we'll all be much better off 

Just endure until then


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

I like how she has a red buster sword now


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

Everything is so fucking random with Lightning now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

FF 13: Before Meteorology

Starring the soldier that Lightning always looked up to

Code name: Ground

Real name: Strata


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Everything is so fucking random with Lightning now.



That was one of the issues i had with XIII-2. they went to actually having a stable universe concept(even if it wasn't particularly laid out well...), to random time travel theme with lightning as some random knight goddess chick from another dimension. 

It was completely ruined


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey, at least they didn't ruin anything that was actually good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

How can you ruin what was ruined to begin with


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

True dat, but you need some serious skill to ruin something that is already ruined.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Loads and loads of cocaine.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

Cocaine usually makes things better though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Well whatever the japanese are using, its not the right drug.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hey, at least they didn't ruin anything that was actually good.





Inuhanyou said:


> How can you ruin what was ruined to begin with



 Lightning had potential at first look way back in XIII...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

DoC had potential at first look.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Uh you mean BEFORE XIII. There was a huge gap in between when she was first shown off(2006) and when the game came out (2009-2010)

Even i thought she had potential and was hyped in the 2006 trailer, when we had virtually nothing to go on about the game besides SE's success beforehand and that cool E3 trailer. What this generation did to them(SE)was pretty sad


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2012)

Lightning's Return looks dope as fuck. Time to make a new gif set.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Well hopefully you enjoy it Esura  i'll try it out used for 18 bucks like i did for XIII-2 

I can only breath a sigh of relief that this is the end of the tragedy


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

Not surprised Esua

not surprised.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning's Return looks dope as fuck. Time to make a new gif set.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 19, 2012)

We've established just because Lightning Returns will be the character's final adventure, there can still be more games that follow up on XIII, right?

I got the idea that the sunglasses were supposed to be some analyzer, since she hasn't shown them in other trailers. Or maybe I'm just being too generous.

Square Enix, fire Toriyama and Kitase, give Nomura a better job, stop sucking Sony's dick, and make things for Nintendo systems again. I think just about everyone will say that your best games originated on Nintendo systems. The only exceptions that immediately come to mind are VII and Tactics.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if anyone even remembers Lightning isn't her real name. I thought it was like a big character moment in XIII that she started to use her real name.

Whatever happened to that.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

It isn't? What about Snow? Snow's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass name for a dude whose suppose to be manly like him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope, Snow and Hope and Vanilla and Fang are their real names.

Lightning not being her real name makes the whole scene with Hope where they discuss the SYMBOLISM of their names even more retarded though. That's quite impressive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> We've established just because Lightning Returns will be the character's final adventure, there can still be more games that follow up on XIII, right?



Incorrect. This is the final game in the XIII series, not just for lightning but the entire XIII series. Toriyama said it himself to IGN.



> Square Enix, fire Toriyama and Kitase, give Nomura a better job, stop sucking Sony's dick, and make things for Nintendo systems again. I think just about everyone will say that your best games originated on Nintendo systems. The only exceptions that immediately come to mind are VII and Tactics.



Uh no, 9 was great, i thought X was pretty cool, i thought type 0 was also very great, as well well as crisis core.

There were plenty of great non nintendo FF's....just not very recently barring type 0


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

What systems the games are for is irrelevant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

This game will be the greatest game of all time



*Spoiler*: __ 



in terms of comedic value to be had.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

yes...let the ignorant bliss flow through you


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2012)

Lightning's real name is the epitome of stupidity.

Since it means Lightning in french


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

Lightning: It rained on the day I was born.
Snow: You were the light...wait.

And then Lightning with no arms proceeds to beat up all the fal'Cie.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Lightning's real name is the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Since it means Lightning in french



They obviously went to the Dirge of Cerberus School of Character Naming.

Lightning the Lightning belongs in the Tsviets with Black the Black and thhe others. Her new outfit makes her fit in quite nicely too.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Lightning's real name is the epitome of stupidity.
> 
> Since it means Lightning in french



Seriously?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 20, 2012)

The trailer is a meh for me. Didn't show what I was intersted in, the whole time aspect and how you can effect it.

And didn't they say the gameplay was more action base, it looks like the old battle system just with a new interface.

Yeah Toriyama and Kitsue need to stop leading the numbered final fantasy projects they had 2 times too try and failed really hard.

FF8 to me is the worst of the series, and while I didn't hate 13 I didn't like it either. I fell nothing towards it but emptyness towards it. 13-2 I got enjoyment out of, it was an improvement but still had some problems. That being the story(don't do time travel ever again SE) serah being really unintersting and the cliffhanger ending.

Get Habata(I think that's his name, the man that did Crisis core) get the director from 12, or just hire some new blood I don't care.

DO SOEMTHING DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Wow...
> 
> she clashes so unbelievably with the scenario
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8[/YOUTUBE]


Phantom Roxas said:


> Really? They're going to give Lightning _that_ outfit? That isn't even Nomura, and I also got an Assassin's Creed vibe from that. Can't say I'm surprised though, since Kitase and Toriyama are pathetically desperate to copy to western games in hoping that it would work.
> 
> My first Final Fantasy was XII. I still haven't beaten it after all these years. The first FF I  ever beat was Crisis Core, followed by IV (DS), then XIII.



Assassin's Creed... same here


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Incorrect. This is the final game in the XIII series, not just for lightning but the entire XIII series. Toriyama said it himself to IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how 9, 10 and 0 all had what was best in the Nintendo games


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2012)

The only way this won't suck horribly is if it totally rips off Majora's Mask. In a way I'm glad they're experimenting, but somehow I don't see myself buying this until it's, like, ?20 or something. Whoever designed Lightning's outfit needs to be shot, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

It better not have been Nomura  If it was him it was probably a final fuck you to toriyama for ruining the series and taking employees off his own brain child(versus)


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Versus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2012)

I would rather her outfit have been full of belts.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd rather her outfit have been done in paint

Or be the Moogle suit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I would rather her outfit have been full of belts.



If lulu could rock an outfit full of belts, anybody could


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Lulu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Where's the original trailer? I had to mute the audio to not listen the atrocious dub.
Visually it's anything but impressive. In fact XIII looked way better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

That IS the original trailer   It was probably set for an international release language wise, but GT broke the 12/22 street date so only the english version is out in the wild


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Pigdisgusting


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Solar (Dec 20, 2012)

Her design looks terrible. Plus, she's wearing sunglasses at night. All she needs is a neckbeard and a too-small-for-her-fedora and she'd be a douche.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a much better one


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Bernkastel said:


> Her design looks terrible. Plus, she's wearing sunglasses at night. All she needs is a neckbeard and a too-small-for-her-fedora and she'd be a douche.


I, for one, welcome our new hipster Lightning.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

Srsly, don't mind her design at all. I mind that game looks like poo. I know it's the same old engine but c'mon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

The crystal tools engine was crap to start with, highly unoptimized for anything the developers wanted to do. Making their own engine for the first time really bit SE in the ass. It was a failure even when it debuted in 2007, so imagine right now its positively ancient when compared to the advances something like UE3 has made in the same time period.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 20, 2012)

All I hear when I see lightning now is..


"I WEAR MY SUNNNGLASSES AT NIGHT"


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8[/YOUTUBE]

This is a much better triler for that game


----------



## lathia (Dec 20, 2012)

Straight up KH2 and TWEWY vibe to it. Why does that guard have a heart shaped insignia on his back???


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Because this game is GHEYNESS GALORE, with a tint of Toriyamabad.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess, she got tired of this shit that her titles are, and traded skill and grace for "let's get this over with, for fuck's sake"


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 20, 2012)

Bernkastel said:


> Her design looks terrible. Plus, she's wearing sunglasses at night. All she needs is a neckbeard and a too-small-for-her-fedora and she'd be a douche.


Adam Jensen much!!


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

Nois said:


> I guess, she got tired of this shit that her titles are, and traded skill and grace for "let's get this over with, for fuck's sake"



Nah more likely she got tired of all this undeserved hate her titles get and is preparing to break the 4th wall and start cutting people in half, the guy who made that outfit and gave her that sword for starters.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Undeserved? Idk man, the XIII series evoke only anger in me.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

Nois said:


> Undeserved? Idk man, the XIII series evoke only anger in me.



Well the only times I got angry at them was when Snow couldn't figure out who Hope was, I'm having a hard time against a certain boss/group of enemies, the numerous bastard things the fal'cie did which had their intended purpose of making me want to slaughter their asses. Especially Barthandelus and Orphan and you know a villain has done their job when they give you the biggest drive ever to slaughter them.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd probably play it anyway, but still, I'm used to FF being a benchmark for quality and the developers actually trying to make something good.

Then again, I'm furious the entire day. My phone got lost by the postal service, so imma get it around New Year if at all.


SHIT FUCKING FUCK


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2012)

I think this is all a smokescreen. This game will be more like X-2 There'll be a whole mini-game where you have to dance right or the universe is damned.
She's like a goddess now or some shit right? So Lightning must dance for the continuation of existence.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe she'll end up devouring her world and then launch herself into space to search for other planets to nom on

*wink wink*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2012)

And then the game ends as she comments upon the next planet she came across:

"It appears the life energy of this planet was drained by some kind of reactor in the past..."



Sqjare Writers: Smug


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2012)

In FF XIII-4: Lightning strikes back, it's revealed that all FFs are taking place in the same universe chronologically, and Lightning now must travel back in time to each of them in order to save the universe in 13 days.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude, she'll travel the space and drop down on a planet, creating a crater in it's north pole


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Sors immanis
Et inanis
Sors immanis
Et inanis

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)

Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Otteroth

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Sors immanis
Et inanis
Sors immanis
Et inanis

Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias
Veni, veni, venias
Ne me mori facias

Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)

Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Veni, veni, venias (Gloriosa)
Ne me mori facias (Generosa)
Otteroth

(fade away)
Estuans interius 
Ira vehementi
Estuans interius
Ira vehementi
Otteroth
Otteroth


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wonder if anyone even remembers Lightning isn't her real name. I thought it was like a big character moment in XIII that she started to use her real name.
> 
> Whatever happened to that.



Actually, I keep forgetting that was her real name, since they barely used it much in XIII after we found out about it anyway.



Inuhanyou said:


> Incorrect. This is the final game in the XIII series, not just for lightning but the entire XIII series. Toriyama said it himself to IGN.



I believe that, and I do think this will be the last game, but I'm just joking.



Inuhanyou said:


> Uh no, 9 was great, i thought X was pretty cool, i thought type 0 was also very great, as well well as crisis core.
> 
> There were plenty of great non nintendo FF's....just not very recently barring type 0



I'm just speaking out my personal bias against Sony. I want them to at the very  least start making new main series games for Nintendo systems. Fine, they can stay on Sony systems, but ditch Kitase and Toriyama so they can stop adding in elements from western games that no one asked for.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Estuans interius
> Ira vehementi
> Estuans interius
> Ira vehementi
> ...





You made my day


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2012)

at Otteroth.



Nois said:


> Maybe she'll end up devouring her world and then launch herself into space to search for other planets to nom on
> 
> *wink wink*





Zaelapolopollo said:


> And then the game ends as she comments upon the next planet she came across:
> 
> "It appears the life energy of this planet was drained by some kind of reactor in the past..."
> 
> ...





Nois said:


> Dude, she'll travel the space and drop down on a planet, creating a crater in it's north pole



 Funny...here I though we had just discovered the name cloud gave himself while cross dressed and that it is actually the future.


----------



## Baks (Dec 20, 2012)

I doubt if XIII-3 will be any good tbh. Imo SE just dunno how to make good FF games anymore, the last truly great FF to me was X.

Imo SE are just as lazy, greedy and  arrogant as Sony and Capcom have been this gen.  They are easily my most three disliked devs right now.

Boy does this gen suck ass, last gen was so much better. XP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2012)

Saying that SE as an entire company don't know how to make good games anymore, is like saying Toriyama's team is the only one that exists at the company  of course if we're speaking of their output in the last 5 years, that would make sense to assume for anyone who didn't know about how things work at companies like this.

All the west has gotten is lightning, and all the good games that are actually created never get localized. I can't blame you


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 21, 2012)

Considering Toriyama and Kitase's love for western games, I'll just say that they're controlling the market. Square Enix really should haven noticed we want Type-0 and Bravely Default by now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2012)

Type-0 is on PSP

that's like throwing away money for them

Or rather

nuking it

since they tend to throw money away as is.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Estuans interius
> Ira vehementi
> Estuans interius
> Ira vehementi
> ...



....what the fuck is you on?


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2012)

That's the Otteroth anthem E-baby

Also, FFXII was the treshold FF. Still had good in it, but already a reslut of "what the fuck are we doing here?"


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2012)

Nois said:


> That's the Otteroth anthem E-baby
> 
> Also, FFXII was the treshold FF. Still had good in it, but already a reslut of "what the fuck are we doing here?"



*facepalm* myself, before you posted that huge hint I just realized that was One Winged Angel when I started singing the lyrics out loud. I need to turn in my Sephiroth fan card. 

Well, I'm back, hopefully for a while. Tooth been killing me softly and I just got it pulled yesterday and now I can only eat pussy shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itJl1LvmCQg[/YOUTUBE]

Figures the best airship theme would be the one you hear the least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2012)

No way, the Falcon from VI still better


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5PRo-3jOi3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 21, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> In FF XIII-4: Lightning strikes back, *it's revealed that all FFs are taking place in the same universe chronologically, and Lightning now must travel back in time to each of them in order to save the universe in 13 days.*


Say what??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

*BRAND NEW FINAL FANTASY XIII-3 SCANS*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

So why the fuck do i now have to buy a psp just to pretty much play what seems like 100 rpgs 

I have ignored the handheld but now i dont have to, but now i see it has too many games. Fuckin release some on ps3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

its all about japan moving to handhelds and ios because they are cheap and don't know how to make HD games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Considering Toriyama and Kitase's love for western games, I'll just say that they're controlling the market. Square Enix really should haven noticed we want Type-0 and Bravely Default by now.



One of those are almost likely to get localized, while the other is on a dead platform that would guarantee uber bombas if localized in the West on the PSP. Sad, i know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

Well...it is on a dead platform...but it could be HD redone u know? For a better deal. Then its no longer constrained by PSP


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2012)

And yet those idiots in S.E. haven't even bothered yet, makes me wonder where common sense was a thing of the past for their marketing decisons. It's either that, or port it to the 3DS for the west localization (since it isn't dead yet but not setting on fire atm).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 21, 2012)

I mean why announce FFXHD and not have anything to show for it, why announce KHHD and not announce anything for the west? Its like we haven't gotten anything in years and years, does Japan just hate America??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

> does Japan just hate America??



Bingo. 

But lol. It's probably either the lack of strong JRPG sales that aren't busting FF-like numbers or something else. Localization has been rather slow this gen, and frankley it's pissing me off to the point were all i see these days that are the "big mainstream hit" in the west are generic FPS titles and such. I'm offended.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes

**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 22, 2012)

I've heard Hideo Baba in interviews say he puts the Japanese fan first before anything else so it isn't too surprising to see western fans getting shunned right now. Obviously the tales series isn't as big as the FF series over here so it doesn't get much anger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

But its weird because Tales aren't even close to doing the same sort of sales FF usually does, but even those games like graces F and Xilla next year are being localized, where it seems like i haven't seen anything out of the most mainstream jrpg producer(SE) in a long time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

Japan be hating because of their own failure.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> its all about japan moving to handhelds and ios because they are cheap and don't know how to make HD games


They are behind?in making HD games?:rofl

Makes you wonder why anime watchers are using  for the past 7 months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Its true


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Japan be hating because of their own failure.



Hey. The bombs weren't _that _much of a stomp.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh...that seems a bit much


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait, we're not...nvm.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Inu, you used the tale series?

the tales series where any other sunday you can find a tales fan complaining about "X" tales series not getting localized?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes  but my point is atleast they are localizing some of them. I don't even remember the last thing SE localized outside of XIII junk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I think Nintendo games are the worst about it.

Fucking Fire Emblem. 

And Fortune Street, there's like 9 of those fuckers and America finally gets 1.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

lolcapcom.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I want Doki Doki Panic.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Inu, you used the tale series?
> 
> the tales series where any other sunday you can find a tales fan complaining about "X" tales series not getting localized?



Importing is much better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

Importing is the devil!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Why is it so difficult to get into FF7? Maybe ps1 FF rpgs just dont work with me, since I never played them as a kid and instead focused on platformers back then. 

Legend of dragoon is easy and so is chrono cross, but ff7? damn that game is boring me


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

It was a rough game that hasn't aged well. At the time of course it was a pretty good evolution of the genre compared to the SNES games being the first game in 3D with FMV and an actual pretty indepth story, and garnered just enough international critical acclaim to cement it into the history books for years to come.

(What i'd compare it to are the first 3D fighters like Tekken 1 or Virtua fighter, almost completely unplayable now, but at the time they were extreme triumphs of technical design)

What most people remember about the game these days are the unique story and characters and universe, hence the calls for a remake to realize those things with a brand new spin and modern technical wizardry for the new generation  

FF8 is a pretty weird game as well.

However i would recommend you try out FF9, its just modern enough to be playable today with little issue. Its comparable to LOD, Valkyrie Profile, Chrono Cross, Vagrant Story and other PS1 JRPGs in that way, the benefit of coming in at the very end of the PS1's life close to the advent of PS2 afforded a lot of opportunities.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

no if they remake something it has to be 4 in hd 3d and next gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

They've already remade 4 several times for handhelds and ported it to multiple other consoles, there's no point


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

no i mean in like, modern day type. like FF13 except ff4 and actually good


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Well then why don't they just do that for all old FF's worth a damn then?  Its nice to entertain the thought imo


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2012)

The graphics are awful in FF7 now yes, so it's a bit hard to play without nostalgia.

If only that remake would come out.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2012)

Out of the psx games the one I'd actually like remade is IX. Hell, I'd love a HD next-gen VI remake

As for "new" games, another Ivalice title would be in order. Give it 2-3 discs even and make the game HUUUUUGE


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 22, 2012)

FFIV remake for the PS3 huh?

Something tells me a super-realistic version of the Twins being stabbed or shot or whatever wouldn't go over so well. They're like 4 or 5 right.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2012)

A bit older I think

But hey... VI


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Drakenguard had child soldiers and they were all terribly massacred by Caim 

We know SE doesn't have an issue making that kind of game


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be fine with Type 0 level graphics for the older games

that's a perfect balance of not breaking the bank + decent look.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm with you on that. I'd also love for that game to get localized. From what I've read and seen it's great.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I've played an imported copy and i have to say it blows away the Lightning saga easily, but pretty much anything could do that. No, its a good game on its own as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

Any decent JRPG blows away the XIII-trilogy with ease. Even Crisis Core & BBS make Toriyama's work look like toilet sewage compared to cheese cake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Then the question remains, why did SE let Toriyama make the 13 games?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

because they sell


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Uh...but XIII-2 barely sold like a million copies while FF13 sold like 6 million, the bulk of the XIII series at this point. That's not what i call selling


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah

but it and Deus Ex pushed them into the Fiscal Green by a good margin

again, sells well.

Profit based Businesses don't give a shit about quality. When gamers learn this they'll be a lot better off.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Profit is more than just numbers shipped or sales.

For instance FF 11 is still one of the top profit grossers SE has ever had and it's sales numbers aren't close to any of the top.

Profit's all about Being in the green.

So even if FF7 HD sold the most they could ever sell in history

chances are it'd still break bank like a gold digger who stole your platinum credit card

There's no true profit

so fuck it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought FFXI gave them the most profit cause of the concurrent subscriptions of the MMO userbase? 500,000 users every month seems like a good deal. 

Wada said in his earnings report that this was why they are trying so hard to get XIV 2.0 off the ground to the point of putting almost all their employees into it. So they can make up their losses and have much more capital to invest in/provide more traditional HD games into the future


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Which is exactly what I meant about profit being something more than simply numbers sold.

FF 13-2 didn't take a lot to make, so yeah.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

I suppose your correct about all that.

But it still sucks. You can tell lightning returns is a super budget release too like dirge of cerberus. Going from the flagship of XIII which had excellent production values even when considering it wasn't actually a good game, and XIII-2 which was so so in terms of those same production values, this is absolutely bottom of the barrel junk.

I guess SE got fed up with Toriyama and are just throwing his shit out there for a quick buck now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Again

Profit based business

This isn't something new.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

Your right, its not new. But when it affects quality on this kind of scale, it never stops being shitty


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

That's how the world is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 22, 2012)

The world sucks!  But you already knew this


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

It's kinda why you don't see many Artisans heading multi million dollar businesses.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess they're making those 13 sequels, because it's extremely cheap on design. I mean, they have the game ready, just change the plot and add new locations right?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

pretty much.

13-2 was just the scraps that didn't make it into 13.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

FF was never good with direct sequels.

When will they ever learn.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

They've already learned all they need to. And that is, the quality doesn't matter, people will still buy it. It's like a fucking dream for business.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

It is people that do not learn.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

You mean the consumers? Yeah pretty much. Like my bro, he bought XIII-2, even though I warned him. He sold it asap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

More times then not we consumers are enablers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2012)

How long is 13-x2??


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2012)

The World said:


> FF was never good with direct sequels.
> 
> When will they ever learn.



The tactics sequels are great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> The tactics sequels are great



 The tactics advance games?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The tactics advance games?


There were a few on the PS2!


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2012)

pcsxe on my linux


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2012)

Nois said:


> pcsxe on my linux


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 23, 2012)

The World said:


> FF was never good with direct sequels.
> 
> When will they ever learn.



X-2 had great gameplay.  It was just the story that was terribad.

After Years had good things and bad things about it.

Dirge was awful. Only thing good about it was the graphics but duh.

I haven't played Revenant Wings or XIII-2.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 23, 2012)

I liked Revenant Wings.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


>



When I finally get that phone imma emulate the shit out of iiiiiit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2012)

Dirge of Cerberus had Shelke and some cool music.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2012)

Shelke was terribad.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2012)

Replaying FFVII

Shinra Building infiltration


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2012)

Who caused this blood trail?


OH NO!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Otteroth...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2012)

Who's the best final fantasy protaginist?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

If you ask square enix they will tell you Lightning.

 If you ask me I say...Gilgamesh


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

It's Ultros, he's the hero of better than Gilgamesh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's Ultros, he's the hero of better than Gilgamesh.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) does not even have his own official theme like Gilgamesh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

Lightning is the greatest protagonist not just in FF, but in all games and media.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dirge of Cerberus had Shelke and some cool music.



Shelke was terrible.

The music was good.



Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Who's the best final fantasy protaginist?



I tend to prefer secondary characters, but I guess... Cecil?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

Quit joking around guys, we all know its Tidus, with Vaan as a close second.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2012)

No Zidane???


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lightning is the greatest protagonist not just in FF, but in all games and media.



Shut up Toriyama. I butcher your name like you butchered the FF brand



Gnome said:


> Quit joking around guys, we all know its Tidus, with Vaan as a close second.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2012)

Nois said:


> When I finally get that phone imma emulate the shit out of iiiiiit.


I have it on my Android tablet



Nois said:


> Replaying FFVII
> 
> Shinra Building infiltration


Only play it on the PSP


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

My previous phone had gameboid and snesoid for ultimate oldschool FF

Now the new one will have fpse and ppsspp


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2012)

Nois said:


> My previous phone had gameboid and snesoid for ultimate oldschool FF
> 
> Now the new one will have *fpse* and ppsspp


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Shelke was terrible.
> 
> The music was good.



lalalala can't hear you Shelke is good lalalalala

But fear not, I have seen the light. I now will pretend teh Compilation never happened.

The creators apparently said Cloud and Sephiroth were fighting for hours in AC. Some bullshit side material says their fight starts at 6PM and Cloud woke up the next morning in the church. I haven't seen the film in a while but everyone is acting like he wasn't out very long and so the times mean they fought for something like 10 hours or whatever.

Uch.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

Best FF hero is clearly Snow. He's the only one stated to be a hero after all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

Somebody is a jokester


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't hate Snow to be honest. But no, I wouldn't say he was the best protagonist.

Best protagonist is...um...I guess it's a tie between Cecil and Cloud for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally, my favorite FF character ever is Vivi from FF9.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2012)

vivi is good people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

vivi is a heartless with clothes. Kill him to save the world  he's not a real being anyway, just manufactured off an assembly line. Who cares if he lives or dies when he's on borrowed time to begin with


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2012)

The best protagonist is probably Vivi, yeah. He's pretty much crazy awesome. I really liked Ashe, too, but I feel she wasn't given enough time. She should have joined the party sooner.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> vivi is good people.



Vivi teh besto.



Inuhanyou said:


> vivi is a heartless with clothes. Kill him to save the world  he's not a real being anyway, just manufactured off an assembly line. Who cares if he lives or dies when he's on borrowed time to begin with



That's not fair to say. 



Velocity said:


> The best protagonist is probably Vivi, yeah. He's pretty much crazy awesome.



Dat cargo ship fight.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

ok lets see what we got.
Shitty trailer off ff13-3  that made me sad.
Still no type-0 
and still no Versus 13

I want something positive guys


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

You'll get nothing and like it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

So much for a merry  Christmas,


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh so it's best protagonist period and not main protagonist?

Hm...that makes it more interesting.

Tellah is up there.
Auron too. And no, not just because he's oh so badass mysterious mentor dude. I really liked his backstory with Jecht and Braska where he was pretty much the complete opposite of that. The scene where he charges Yunalesca in total anguish still gives me goosebumps.

And yeah, I liked Snow quite a bit. Everyone's been talking about XIII a lot though so he's on my mind. My choices almost always depend on what mood I'm in.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhD8iCf5QyY[/YOUTUBE]
Everything about this game is perfect, no wonder is the best of the series


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> vivi is a heartless with clothes. Kill him to save the world  he's not a real being anyway, just manufactured off an assembly line. Who cares if he lives or dies when he's on borrowed time to begin with



You're missing the point of his character then.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't hate Snow to be honest. But no, I wouldn't say he was the best protagonist.
> 
> Best protagonist is...um...I guess it's a tie between Cecil and Cloud for me.



Well, with my love for IV and small progress in VII, clearly I am the best authority to tell you that the winner is Cecil.

If we're talking about best protagonist period… I'll still say Cecil, but Balthier would be my second choice.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

Nobody likes the awesome Locke ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You're missing the point of his character then.



whoosh


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 24, 2012)

Did I see someone say they actually like Snow? I'd be the first to defend XIII but I can't defend Snow, the guy was a legitimate moron trying too hard to be like the best FF protagonist that being this guy:



Followed closely by:



Cecil, Tidus, Fang and Kain are all up there as well. Of course If I could count Jecht asa a protagonist then he'd be number one since he's basically the reason the FFX party were able to succeed in the first place and he's just plain awesome to boot.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

Unless I missed the memo where Zack invented a character type, Snow wasn't trying to be like him at all. In fact Snow's character arc is all about how he was canonically gung-ho moron who fucked up and he has to realize that there's more to being a hero than charging in balls-first.

So...yeah. I fail to see why calling him a moron is a bad thing when it's part of his character and he grows out of it.

FFXIII was at its best when it come to character interaction and co-development. Snow/Hope and Sazh/Vanille were my favorite parts in the game.

Once you got to Pulse though the story became completely unenjoyable and has possibly the worst dungeon I've ever seen in an FF game. It was some tower thing that looks like it wanted to be the Pharos but failed miserably.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

The weird thing about Vaan is that he doesn't even work as a prettyboy. His abs are terrifying and there's something wrong with his nose too. 

In a game with pretty good voice-acting he also fell short.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh yes, Kain. The girl I love is slurping Cecil's lance and not mine so I'm gonna be brainwashed by the guy who is himself brainwashed and then I'm gonna go off and angst about it.
> 
> What character!
> 
> ...



Well obviously Cecil is the superior character though I liked Kain's armour and his character enough to list him. Cecil is better, especially since his guilt-driven character arc reminded me so much of one of my favourite anime characters of all time (Beelzemon).

The whole hero thing was where I drew the comparison from since both were trying to b e heroes though I preferred the way it was handled with Zack. Snow couldn't figure out Hope was Nora's son despite the fact Hope is basically a younger, male version of her. It took Hope trying to kill him and blatantly saying it to his face before he figured it out, granted that scene was awesome and as you said one of the best development points in the game though Sazh and Vanille in chapter 8 where Brynhildr showed gives me chills it's so awesome. I don't especially dislike Snow, I just didn't like him, the rest of the cast at least developed into likeable characters.

You're talking about Taejin's tower. The only thing good about that dungeon was the fact that Oerba (the best area in the game) immediately followed it. Crappy dungeon yeah, though Orphan's Cradle being one of the best dungeons in any FF game made up for it. Chapter 11 was a low point for the story though Chapter 12 restored interest in the plot for me until the end of the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't like Orphan's Cradle. I wish the game had just gone to the final boss after Eden Under Siege which was possibly my favorite area of the game. It had the right amount of intensity and atmosphere and it just got you pumped for the climax.
Plus it had Yaag, the only respectable villain in the game.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody likes the awesome Locke ?



I never knew, why Locke got all that hate he seemes to be getting. He was a hot-headed dimwit, and then he evolved pretty nicely.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't like Orphan's Cradle. I wish the game had just gone to the final boss after Eden Under Siege which was possibly my favorite area of the game. It had the right amount of intensity and atmosphere and it just got you pumped for the climax.
> Plus it had Yaag, the only respectable villain in the game.



I loved Orphan's Cradle, the design of the place was chaotic, the music was eerie and the damn boss gauntlet that made up the place was so much fun to fight through, even disregarding that the final battles were awesome. The Cradle will fall was one of my favourite dungeon tracks in the game along with the Vestige, Eden under Siege and the Palamecia theme (never could find it or figure out what it was called). It's been said before but XIII soundtrack is 

I kind of agree though I thought Barthandelus was easy to hate, had a great battle them, was a great manipulator and was satisfying as hell to finally put an end to him, his voice acting was pretty good as well. Yagg Rosch wasn't really a villain though, he was a decent individual but he was played for a fool by the fal'cie, as the Proudclad he put up one hell of a fight though, way harder than Cid who I found pretty easy


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

Nois said:


> I never knew, why Locke got all that hate he seemes to be getting. He was a hot-headed dimwit, and then he evolved pretty nicely.


Because people tend to ignore his character development during the game or  they dislike his attitude . To me he,Zidane and Zack  are probably the best lead ff characters.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 24, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Because people tend to ignore his character development during the game or  they dislike his attitude . To me he,*Zidane* and Zack  are probably the best lead ff characters.



I knew I forgot to mention somebody.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Nobody likes Butz...


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Because people tend to ignore his character development during the game or  they dislike his attitude . To me he,Zidane and Zack  are probably the best lead ff characters.



I loved Locke's interactions with the team. Especially Terra and Celes. Dude seemed to have a thing for disturbed women


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nobody likes Butz...



With a name like that, I wonder why?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

Correction, Locke,Zidane and Zack are the best MALE lead characters.
if i would count females as well i would choose probably more than the males 



Nois said:


> I loved Locke's interactions with the team. Especially Terra and Celes. Dude seemed to have a thing for disturbed women


He is awesome, always positive , a lady hunter and funny, plus, his design is badass.

It seems people are bothered by the fact that he is thief,lol


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 24, 2012)

> It seems people are bothered by the fact that he is thief,lol



That only makes him better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Correction, Locke,Zidane and Zack are the best MALE lead characters.
> if i would count females as well i would choose probably more than the males
> 
> 
> ...



 That he is a treasure hunter you mean.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

Hell yeah Locke's design. And him dual weilding shit is just epic

I was always confused though, was he more into Terra or Celes? I liked him with Celes. They were the perfect, weird couple

Also, was the fact that Kefka was the prototype magi soldier ever really explored in-game, or was it just explained somewhere later by Square?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> That only makes him better.


True,it makes you rich,so why not!



VastoLorDae said:


> That he is a treasure hunter you mean.


I apologize for my poor choice of words! 




Nois said:


> Hell yeah Locke's design. And him dual weilding shit is just epic
> 
> I was always confused though, was he more into Terra or Celes? I liked him with Celes. They were the perfect, weird couple
> 
> Also, was the fact that Kefka was the prototype magi soldier ever really explored in-game, or was it just explained somewhere later by Square?


Im pretty sure that him and Celes are canon , terra is probably forever alone OR our man Locke got em both !

Im not sure about kefka,i cannot remember something like this in game but then again, i need to replay ff6  sometimes soon, one of my favorite ff game.



Btw guys, whats your thought about lightning returns, i saw the trailer and i must admit i got disappointed. Somehting interesting that i noticed is the additional guage that was added under spell/attack bar  which makes me think is some "special/limit break" bar, that would be awesome .
Also, 13 days till end of the world, fml


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

I have not even gotten through XIII Vino...that is what I think of the whole compilation.

 As for kefka all they said is that it made him the way he is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

It made him put on makeup. 

Truly a fiendish process.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> True,it makes you rich,so why not!
> 
> 
> I apologize for my poor choice of words!
> ...


I'd die of laughter if it turned out that sleeping at an inn or something contributes to this


VastoLorDae said:


> I have not even gotten through XIII Vino...that is what I think of the whole compilation.
> 
> As for kefka all they said is that it made him the way he is.


This makes Dr. Cid a much worse person than the game made showed


Zaelapolopollo said:


> It made him put on makeup.
> 
> Truly a fiendish process.


Kefka, the magi-god of drag queens


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking at the link in your sig just reminds me of how much has happened in Naruto that I don't know about because I haven't followed it in almost a year.

Jews, Kurumas, Oreos - it's all very confusing.

Not that I regret this at all. I've given up on both Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

Bleach keeps me pretty entertained recently really. Naruto's gotten better, since main staff's dying


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I have not even gotten through XIII Vino...that is what I think of the whole compilation.
> 
> As for kefka all they said is that it made him the way he is.


Vino ???
yes another victim of the set, ahh.


Nois said:


> I'd die of laughter if it turned out that sleeping at an inn or something contributes to this


Well, one thing is for sure, so much for enjoyable exploration


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2012)

Which means the game is dead to me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

You know.

Garnet went through a lot of shit.

Even by FF royalty standards


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought people hated on Garnet for some reason or other.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

The sheer amount of shit she's subjected to. Bitch had balls of steel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2012)

I once made a topic elsewhere about which heroine suffered most.

I think general consensus was it came down to Terra vs. Garnet but god that was a long time ago so I can't remember for certain. 

Maybe it was Celes actually....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2012)

Throw Ashe in as a candidate then. Right after her wedding...everything went to shit.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Ashe didn't even remotely have to deal with as much shit as terra or Garnet.

She did get bullshitted

but not that hard


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2012)

Rinoa had it real tough.

Rich father, a resistance group of idiots who did everything she said, and then she got magic powers too. Well, actual magic-y magic powers.

She suffered so much.

But seriously, let's see here.

Maria had her village burned down and thought her brother was dead until he re-emerged as the new Emperor. That musta been kinda crappy

Rydia had her village destroyed too but she seems pretty okay for most of teh game.

Tifa had her village destroyed (I see a pattern here) and lost her dad.

Aeris lost Zack and died but I hesitate to say she suffered because she ended up in the afterlife with him and she seems pretty content about the whole thing.

Yuna's life musta been kinda dreary since she planned to die at seventeen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> whoosh



Well if that was joke, okay then my mistake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

That was the joke


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ccaZcDj4xkk[/YOUTUBE]
0-2:00 FF is dead


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yuna's life musta been kinda dreary since she planned to die at seventeen.



Most of the FFX cast had it pretty rough, Lulu's parents were killed by Sin when she was only 5, then the man she was in love with (Chappu) also got killed by Sin and then when she became a guardian, her first summoner got killed by fiends when she went into Yojimbo's cave.Of course if this is just main heroins, then Lulu doesn't count but in general she'd be pretty high up there. Yuna's life was pretty tame compared to Lulu's.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

FF7 in HD,yes please!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> FF7 in HD,yes please!!



You don't know what HD means? 
It wouldn't help the game look less like crap


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> FF7 in HD,yes please!!



Nah, give me my FFX remaster and we're all set Square.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Give me a PSP/Android remake of VI and it'll be THE thing


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> Give me a PSP/Android remake of VI and it'll be THE thing



That reminds me I need to get V and IV off PSN one of these days, haven't played much of FFs before VII.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

VI

V

IV:


----------



## Reyes (Dec 25, 2012)

-* Tetsuya Nomura designed Lightning?s new costume*
 - Can change costumes, including colors, throughout the game
 - Time is always flowing when you?re out in the field, except when you?re cycling through menus
 - NPCs will change their whereabouts and actions
 - Information can only be obtained only a specific time
 - Lightning operates alone in the game
 - ?Style? ? can register weapons, shield, accessories, abilities into a Style during combat, switch to different ones while battling
 - Can customize styles
 - Tentative combat name: ?ATB amazing?
 - Earn points for effective use of time and equipment items
 - Gives you the sensory feeling that multiple people are fighting even though it?s really just Lightning 

Nomura.....why??????


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> VI
> 
> V
> 
> IV:



Yeah I really do need to get all of those at some point. Fortunately I, II and IV have PSP remakes since I don't own a DS. Is the PSP remake of III out yet? V and VI are available on PSN so all set pretty much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Needs more zippers


Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> -* Tetsuya Nomura designed Lightning’s new costume*
> - Can change costumes, including colors, throughout the game
> - Time is always flowing when you’re out in the field, except when you’re cycling through menus
> - NPCs will change their whereabouts and actions
> ...



As if lightning can use doppleganger
This all I doubt the whole NPC thing is that well done.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

You can also run all of 1-6 on an android device


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally beating Cid Raines,with his irritating target role changes!took me 15m:35s time! 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't know what HD means?
> It wouldn't help the game look less like crap


All my animes are in 720/1080P(I) HD,for almost 3 years(May 2010).  



Adamant soul said:


> Nah, give me my FFX remaster and we're all set Square.


And with awesome dual-audio :ho



Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> -* Tetsuya Nomura designed Lightning’s new costume*
> - Can change costumes, including colors, throughout the game
> - Time is always flowing when you’re out in the field, except when you’re cycling through menus
> - NPCs will change their whereabouts and actions
> ...


Oh God 



Nois said:


> You can also run all of 1-6 on an android device


6?Since when?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Nomura having terrible aesthetic sense?

This is nothing new.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Finally beating Cid Raines,with his irritating target role changes!took me 15m:35s time!
> 
> All my animes are in 720/1080P(I) HD,for almost 3 years(May 2010).
> 
> ...


1 and 3 have Android ports. All the other through the Snesoid and Gameboid apps For that matter, 7-9 can be easily played on most Android devices too


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Finally beating Cid Raines,with his irritating target role changes!took me 15m:35s time!



Get slow, curse and Fog on him and make sure they stay on him, makes him a lot easier since he wont attack as often, you can interrupt him when he does and due to fog he can't heal himself or use sentinel. Just make sure to stagger his ass and launch him before he reaches half health. Go triple Commando and make sure he doesn't touch the ground and you should win for 5 stars. He really isn't that hard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

As i said earlier, it was probably him giving toriyama a final fuck you because of taking resources from his own project

Or worse, he just designed it according to Toriyama's specifications for her final default outfit. That would be a gross allocation of Nomura resources. If Toriyama wanted a shit outfit, he could have just designed her outfit himself


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Get slow, curse and Fog on him and make sure they stay on him, makes him a lot easier since he wont attack as often, you can interrupt him when he does and due to fog he can't heal himself or use sentinel. Just make sure to stagger his ass and launch him before he reaches half health. Go triple Commando and make sure he doesn't touch the ground and you should win for 5 stars. He really isn't that hard.


I already kcik CID Raines ass


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> FF7 in HD,yes please!!





Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't know what HD means?
> It wouldn't help the game look less like crap



True dat.

What we need is another FFXIII game.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I already kcik CID Raines ass



Yeah I know, it's just you said it took 15 minutes, I was just giving you some tips for a 5 star win not that it matters since the only fights you get achievements for getting 5 stars in are the final boss and the missions. Have you fought Bahamut yet?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Yeah I know, it's just you said it took 15 minutes, I was just giving you some tips for a 5 star win not that it matters since the only fights you get achievements for getting 5 stars in are the final boss and the missions. Have you fought Bahamut yet?


Not yet


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Not yet



Well you've taken down the best Chapter 10 had so it's pretty smooth running until Gran Pulse where you can expect a massive difficulty increase. I swear there are normal battles down there that are tougher than most of the boss fights so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

That's just because your expected to get stronger while on GP. One thing i liked was being able to go back to the archylte steppe after infinitely grinding everyone to level 5 for every specification and ending the battles within 5 seconds without even pressing buttons on the controller and letting my two AI companions fight, whereas i could not even win against one Bahumut with all characters buffed when first going there when i first played.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's just because your expected to get stronger while on GP. One thing i liked was being able to go back to the archylte steppe after infinitely grinding everyone to level 5 for every specification and ending the battles within 5 seconds without even pressing buttons on the controller and letting my two AI companions fight, whereas i could not even win against one Bahumut with all characters buffed when first going there when i first played.



I assume you mean a Behemoth King, it depends on how you approach the fight, the idea is to stagger him then launch without him standing up (when he gets halfway through his health). Adamanchelids are far harder when you first arrive. 

My current run I was able to go around the Steppe the first time I got there looking for chests and fighting the enemies and the Adamanchelids were the only thing I couldn't beat (aside from their bigger counterparts obviously). I did that before starting the missions. By the time I was finished I had 3 accessory slots and ATB level 5 on almost all characters except Vanille since she hasn't fought her Eidolon yet.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Barthandalus  HP was 442K ffs


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Barthandalus  HP was 442K ffs



In the final battle with him, he has 4 million hp and I can still kill him in less than 4 minutes. There were normal battles in Orphan's Cradle harder than he was. The HP an ememy has in FFXIII really doesn't mean anything, more how you take on the fight strategy wise.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 25, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody likes the awesome Locke ?



Even though I'm very early into the game, I'm liking his character so far. If he's supposed to become a better character, then to me that would mean he was good all the way through.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Unless I missed the memo where Zack invented a character type, Snow wasn't trying to be like him at all. In fact Snow's character arc is all about how he was canonically gung-ho moron who fucked up and he has to realize that there's more to being a hero than charging in balls-first.
> 
> So...yeah. I fail to see why calling him a moron is a bad thing when it's part of his character and he grows out of it.
> 
> ...



Wow, and yet people say the cast of the game was completely unlikeable. Taejin's Tower was definitely a drag, and when it comes to people saying the linearity got boring, that level takes the cake. As for the story, it's probably because the story knew it was heading for the climax. For me, the ending just came and went way too fast for me. While there was quite the spectacle, I didn't think I had the chance to take it all in.



Adamant soul said:


> Nah, give me my FFX remaster and we're all set Square.



I keep forgetting that they're actually making that. That's another game I should play through before they actually get the remake out, the other being VI, which I can finally go back to now that I have a Classic Controller Pro to play it with instead of my fidgety third party GameCube controller wannabe.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I keep forgetting that they're actually making that. That's another game I should play through before they actually get the remake out, the other being VI, which I can finally go back to now that I have a Classic Controller Pro to play it with instead of my fidgety third party GameCube controller wannabe.



You haven't played FFX? Yeah you definitely need to do that ASAP, it's a phenomenal game, easily the best FF and RPG I've ever played. The only RPG's that come close are Lost Odyssey, Shadow Hearts and Tales of Graces.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

442k HP

Try 50mn with Yiazmat


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck Yiazmat, takes too fucking long for my patience.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 25, 2012)

I've played X, but I haven't gotten very far in it despite having the game for two or three years. I take varying times to get through games, which is not helped by the fact that I have so many I still need to play through and keep getting more games. I believe I left off right after fighting Sinspawn Geneaux. In case you're wondering, I had to look up which boss it was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

Your pretty early in the game 

Barely after Sin destroyed Kilika...not even at Luca yet for the tournament


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I've played X, but I haven't gotten very far in it despite having the game for two or three years. I take varying times to get through games, which is not helped by the fact that I have so many I still need to play through and keep getting more games. I believe I left off right after fighting Sinspawn Geneaux. In case you're wondering, I had to look up which boss it was.



That is the boss fight before Kilika temple right, I vaguely remember the name? You really should play on when you get the chance, after the Luca section is when the game really takes off. Blitzball is fun, the soundtrack is the best of any game ever, the characters are great (except for Wakka), the story is awesome. Come to think of it there is very little in the game I don't like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

blitzball is shit. I could never figure out how it goddamned worked and just lost against the Goers every time. A stain on an otherwise good game.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> blitzball is shit. I could never figure out how it goddamned worked and just lost against the Goers every time. A stain on an otherwise good game.



That's what the tutorial the game provided was for. I personally found it easier to use manual control, allowed me to keep the ball away from the Goers much easier. Basically just make sure Tidus gets the ball enough to level up, then in the second half get a Jecht shot in and try to keep the Goers from scoring. There is some luck involved in that first game but after you can change your team I found it really enjoyable, gave me something to do when I was bored of fighting monsters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

I never get bored of fighting monsters. Using the trio of sisters to break the limit and do crazy insane amounts of damage that otherwise would be impossible to do never gets old  let alone using anima.

The over the top summons were some of the best things about that game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

acting like HP matters


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VCfv37wwQaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I never get bored of fighting monsters. Using the trio of sisters to break the limit and do crazy insane amounts of damage that otherwise would be impossible to do never gets old  let alone using anima.
> 
> The over the top summons were some of the best things about that game.



Unless you get the celestial weapons and max out your stats. In saying that, Magus Sisters and Anima were fun as hell to use. FFX also had the best version of Bahamut to date, the way he folded his arms when he wasn't attacking was pure freaking awesome.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> 442k HP
> 
> *Try 50mn with Yiazmat*


That's a lot of HP


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> That's a lot of HP



Especially in a game where the damage limit is 9,999.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> That's a lot of HP



[YOUTUBE]scz0afa_s74[/YOUTUBE]
12,000,000 HP
Dat yojimbo


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]scz0afa_s74[/YOUTUBE]
> 12,000,000 HP
> Dat yojimbo



Dat amount of gil you need to pay him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Dat amount of gil you need to pay him.



Yojimbo:"eh it's a living"


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Fuck Yiazmat, takes too fucking long for my patience.


There's a strategy to beat him in 45 minutes 

The standard one takes 3h


Adamant soul said:


> That is the boss fight before Kilika temple right, I vaguely remember the name? You really should play on when you get the chance, after the Luca section is when the game really takes off. Blitzball is fun, the soundtrack is the best of any game ever, the characters are great *(except for Wakka)*, the story is awesome. Come to think of it there is very little in the game I don't like.


You can hate him, but he knocked up Lulu and his Slot thingy is fucking BAMF


Inuhanyou said:


> blitzball is shit. I could never figure out how it goddamned worked and just lost against the Goers every time. A stain on an otherwise good game.


Blitzball is good once you get your team right. Dat Jecht Shot


Adamant soul said:


> Especially in a game where the damage limit is 9,999.


Yeah, but there're ways to compensate for that. And I think Zodiark actually breaks the limit, but it doesn't show


Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]scz0afa_s74[/YOUTUBE]
> 12,000,000 HP
> Dat yojimbo


Fuck Penance and Yojimbo

Instead of some fucking samuraj shit they should have made a Toshiro Mifune model for him


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> There's a strategy to beat him in 45 minutes


[YOUTUBE]XEPXAverLXI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8LZcsHyqwI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> There's a strategy to beat him in 45 minutes
> 
> The standard one takes 3h
> 
> ...



Knocking up Lulu earned him some respect and he was more tolerable in X-2 but damn was he annoying for the vast majority of X. Do I have to mention the scene where Tidus says Rikku "is an Al Bhe," and Wakka couldn't  put the d on the end of it. Guy makes Snow look like a damn genius. Not to mention he would never shut up about one thing or another, be it Yevon, Al Bhed, Machina, he was always complaining about something. Damn you Wakka, I HATE YOU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Knocking up Lulu earned him some respect and he was more tolerable in X-2 but damn was he annoying for the vast majority of X. Do I have to mention the scene where Tidus says Rikku "is an Al Bhe," and Wakka couldn't  put the d on the end of it. Guy makes Snow look like a damn genius. Not to mention he would never shut up about one thing or another, be it Yevon, Al Bhed, Machina, he was always complaining about something. Damn you Wakka, I HATE YOU.



[YOUTUBE]DqS_QPl9Xeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]XEPXAverLXI[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]8LZcsHyqwI8[/YOUTUBE]


I gotta keep that in mind when I finally finish up my XII playthrough.


Adamant soul said:


> Knocking up Lulu earned him some respect and he was more tolerable in X-2 but damn was he annoying for the vast majority of X. Do I have to mention the scene where Tidus says Rikku "is an Al Bhe," and Wakka couldn't  put the d on the end of it. Guy makes Snow look like a damn genius. Not to mention he would never shut up about one thing or another, be it Yevon, Al Bhed, Machina, he was always complaining about something. Damn you Wakka, I HATE YOU.



Always wondered why the smart girls go for the dimwit jocks

I didn't mind him all that much. Rikku did annoy me just as much as he did on occasions [but then she was 16 and he's 23 iirc]. Two country dorks...


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> I gotta keep that in mind when I finally finish up my XII playthrough.
> 
> 
> Always wondered why the smart girls go for the dimwit jocks
> ...



She was 15 actually I'm pretty sure. She didn't annoy me though, she gave the game some very funny moments like in the Thunder Plains between her and Auron, ironically she tended to annoy me in X-2 despite Wakka being more tolerable.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah you're right, she was 15.Btw, I remember, before actually playing FFX seeing her bikini outfit and Yuna's shorts and stuff outfit made me think they look like that later in X. I was soooo disappointed.

As for Auron, talking about a bamf mentor. Shame it was a ghost mentoring a dream


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

Nois said:


> Yeah you're right, she was 15.Btw, I remember, before actually playing FFX seeing her bikini outfit and Yuna's shorts and stuff outfit made me think they look like that later in X. I was soooo disappointed.
> 
> As for Auron, talking about a bamf mentor. Shame it was a ghost mentoring a dream



Damn right Auron's ultimate Overdrive is throwing a tornado at you then setting it on fire with his alcoholic beverage. On top of that he routinely verbally owns every character in the game, he even left Seymour speechless at one point. The only thing about him was I could never understand why he kept his arm in his coat like that unless he was fighting. It was clear there wasn't anything wrong with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Auron can also kill the ultimate boss with ease


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 25, 2012)

If the boss is before the temple, then I think I at least got through the temple. I think participating in the tournament is the next thing for me to do, so I'll try and play some of that tonight.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Damn right Auron's ultimate Overdrive is throwing a tornado at you then setting it on fire with his alcoholic beverage. On top of that he routinely verbally owns every character in the game, he even left Seymour speechless at one point. The only thing about him was I could never understand why he kept his arm in his coat like that unless he was fighting. It was clear there wasn't anything wrong with it.


In Kurosawa's _Yojimbo_, Toshiro Mifune was walking like that. I think it's an homage.

I also think that it could have some direct reference to ronins or samurai, but I'm not really sure.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Auron can also kill the ultimate boss with ease



At some point anyone can take that dude down solo. Hell, Wakka and Tidus do it in one hit I think.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2012)

so I tried to think of a part of FFIX I really didn't like and it took me about two or three minutes to come up with something. It was that Fossil Roo thing or whatever it was you used to get to the second continent.

But yes, that's pretty impressive. I can come up with parts I really didn't like in every other game in the series in a matter of seconds. .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder when Square will learn HP whores =/= challenging bosses


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> As i said earlier, it was probably him giving toriyama a final fuck you because of taking resources from his own project



except terrible art designs like that...

Aren't uncommon for nomura


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

My new hobby is reading the "would be" scenarios for FF character back in their respective games' developments

Aeris and Seph were meant to be biological siblings and SOLDIER was to be made of their mum's cells, not Jenova:ho


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Seph and aerith got redesigned so many damn times

siblings

lovers

rivals

I think they were stalker and stalkee once.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Also pissed that the final villains didn't end up being robots like it initially was supposed to be.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2012)

I always wanted for Reeve to be dressed up in that Mog suit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> except terrible art designs like that...
> 
> Aren't uncommon for nomura



And he also designs great art designs too, and gets commissions as well.

Not everything will be great, but i've liked enough of his deigns in the past to think that lightning's terrible design in this game is uncommon of his usual style.

For one thing, there aren't any pockets and zippers


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2012)

Seymour, Seymour and seymour


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Seymour, Seymour and seymour



Good god that hair. 
Granted guy still did his job as a villain.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 26, 2012)

Ozma opening with meteor is the worse nightmare i had, even if he does have 55k hp.
Yazmat was boring tbh, Penance was fun but once you're to fast to kill its hands then its a matter of time


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]scz0afa_s74[/YOUTUBE]
> 12,000,000 HP
> Dat yojimbo



LOL that


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2012)

Considering Seymour was more or less an Ent I think he ended up pretty well

Shame he didn't have sone mightingales up that fringe


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck, I am now against Bahamut. A real pain to do :rofl


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

backtracking from rocket town to fort condor for an optional fight

gonna get Cid soon


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Nois said:


> backtracking from rocket town to fort condor for an optional fight
> 
> gonna get Cid soon



which Cid??


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> which Cid??




Zael know what's up

Seriously, Cid should've been revealed as Cloud's father

And there SHOULD be a scene where he, Barret and Vincent chillax over some alc


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Tea with Aizen Sosuke? :rofl


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

Cid Highwind is the fucking boss Idk if he's more of an abusive fuck or a gar bamf

or both


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 27, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Fuck, I am now against Bahamut. A real pain to do :rofl



I actually don't know why people think Bahamut is hard, Cid is much tougher to beat. Bahamut is basically the Shiva Sisters only he doesn't heal you, get slow on him, switch to sentinel while Lightning chains him and Vanille continues to debuff, when she is finished switch to SEN/RAV/RAV if the battle isn't already over and if it isn't a few more rounds and there you go. Obviously if you need to switch to SEN/MED/MED Congratulations, not only have you just obtained Bahamut, you've basically finished Chapter 10 and are about to enter Gran Pulse.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I actually don't know why people think Bahamut is hard, Cid is much tougher to beat. Bahamut is basically the Shiva Sisters only he doesn't heal you, get slow on him, switch to sentinel while Lightning chains him and Vanille continues to debuff, when she is finished switch to SEN/RAV/RAV if the battle isn't already over and if it isn't a few more rounds and there you go. Obviously if you need to switch to SEN/MED/MED Congratulations, not only have you just obtained Bahamut, you've basically finished Chapter 10 and are about to enter Gran Pulse.


Perhaps I can try


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, so here's where I'm at in various games.

*II:* Semitt Falls, so I think I'm back to the plot?
*III:* Just recruited Arc.
*IV (PSP):* Just beat the Elemental Archfiends in the Tower of Babel.
*VI (Or American III, since it's the Virtual Console):* After completing Terra, Edgar, and Banon's scenario, I have started Sabin's scenario and just recruited Shadow. I have not done Locke's scenario.
*VII:* Um… Last I remember from the story, you had to sneak past Aerith's grandmother. I think I'm close to the infamous crossdressing scene, or is that a long way off?
*X:* Just recruited Auron. Despite not winning the Blitzball game, the story says you win anyway. Okay…
*XII:* Got some grinding done, but I still need to get past Ahriman. Levels are: Vaan (32), Balthier (35), Fran (26), Basch (32), Ashe (34), and Penelo (26). Main team is Balthier/Basch/Ashe. I thought about getting Zalera, but I got killed just as I knocked over the cart that would clear the path.
*XIII-2:* At the Academia, chasing after Caius.
*Tactics: War of the Lions:* At the Siedge Weld. God this game is hard.
*The 4 Heroes of Light:* Jusqua and the cat (I think it's Yunita?) are at the merchant town Urbeth.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Okay, so here's where I'm at in various games.
> 
> *II:* Semitt Falls, so I think I'm back to the plot?
> *III:* Just recruited Arc.
> ...


Too much time?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2012)

FUCK YOU BEHEMOTH KING FROM XII! 2 Hours...2 hours to kill that fuck switching between magic and physical immunity.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]scz0afa_s74[/YOUTUBE]
> 12,000,000 HP
> Dat yojimbo



While Yojimbo doesn't give the love he deserves.

Odin is still the boss of one hit kill Summons.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait, Behemot King gan be bitchified pretty easily iirc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2012)

How Nois?


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql23YcEiI6Y[/YOUTUBE]

dis some fucked up shit. the shit stays at a distance all the time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked up an even easier faster way...mad as hell i did not think of it. reverse and renew him with 3rd person hitting him with whatever works against him.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck, shame he can't be dealt with like Fafnir. Owned by a boulder


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> FUCK YOU BEHEMOTH KING FROM XII! 2 Hours...2 hours to kill that fuck switching between magic and physical immunity.


How so? :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How so? :ho



...Burn Blue..


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...Burn Blue..


Call me B_P_N


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

> Director Toriyama was asked about the other three continents you’ll be traveling to, but he couldn’t speak about them quite yet as the maps are being finalized and will appear in future announcements. He added the Square Enix motto: “please look forward to it.” The monorail connects all four of them, but in addition to that, you’ll be able to make use of a chocobo to get around. Lightning, according to gameplay director Abe, will be able to make use of jumping, climbing, and sliding down poles (for example) to get around in Luxerion. *Since the world has a time limit, exploring every detail of the world may not be feasible, and through this mechanic there will be a fair amount of trial-and-error. It should be noted that Lightning Returns was designed for multiple playthroughs from the beginning.*


Who the fuck thought it's gonna be a good idea? I hate even time based missions in any game, and now the entire game is a fucking time based mission.
Way to go to jump the shark, Toriyama.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

What a stupid move. "Lengthening" the game by forcing an asinine time limit on us which makes us play it more than once is preposterous.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2012)

Final Fantasy is dead


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Hardly, I mean this is just a spin-off sequel and it's still better than X-2 or DoC.
If this was the main installment, now then FF would have been dead.

There are still Versus, 15, Type series. All of which are by default better than anything Toriyama could accomplish. The man shouldn't be allowed to direct anything anymore.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2012)

Wasn't Versus declared a "non-13 title"? This would probably make it just FFVersus or something.

And I'm sooo fucking disappointed, they were meant to make two different games based on the same mythos. Instead, we got a half-assed game with two exponentially worse sequels, while the actually interesting title has been left in some basement


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who the fuck thought it's gonna be a good idea? I hate even time based missions in any game, and now the entire game is a fucking time based mission.
> Way to go to jump the shark, Toriyama.


Fucking insane,takes the pleasures away!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2012)

I object to the statement that this is better than X-2.

X-2 was at least having fun. They are obviously trying to spin this garbage like it's some genius narrative.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Call me B_P_N



 Never!



Hatifnatten said:


> Who the fuck thought it's gonna be a good idea? I hate even time based missions in any game, and now the entire game is a fucking time based mission.
> Way to go to jump the shark, Toriyama.





Death-kun said:


> What a stupid move. "Lengthening" the game by forcing an asinine time limit on us which makes us play it more than once is preposterous.





Nois said:


> Final Fantasy is dead





Hatifnatten said:


> Hardly, I mean this is just a spin-off sequel and it's still better than X-2 or DoC.
> If this was the main installment, now then FF would have been dead.
> 
> There are still Versus, 15, Type series. All of which are by default better than anything Toriyama could accomplish. The man shouldn't be allowed to direct anything anymore.





Nois said:


> Wasn't Versus declared a "non-13 title"? This would probably make it just FFVersus or something.
> 
> And I'm sooo fucking disappointed, they were meant to make two different games based on the same mythos. Instead, we got a half-assed game with two exponentially worse sequels, while the actually interesting title has been left in some basement





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Fucking insane,takes the pleasures away!





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I object to the statement that this is better than X-2.
> 
> X-2 was at least having fun. They are obviously trying to spin this garbage like it's some genius narrative.



 If any of ya buy this I will hate ya with all my hopes and regrets!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2012)

All your Hopes? Have you collected different ones from throughout the various timelines?

Once you gather the Seven Hopes they combine into Xehanort. Well, one version of Xehanort. Emonort.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll probably buy it... when it's $20 6 months after it comes out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> All your Hopes? Have you collected different ones from throughout the various timelines?
> 
> Once you gather the Seven Hopes they combine into Xehanort. Well, one version of Xehanort. Emonort.



I...I don't like you particularly well right now.



Death-kun said:


> I'll probably buy it... when it's $20 6 months after it comes out.



6 months? Isn't that being a bit generous? I give it 3-4 months...literally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What a stupid move. "Lengthening" the game by forcing an asinine time limit on us which makes us play it more than once is preposterous.


Majora's Mask.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Majora's Mask.



Except you don't have to go through multiple playthroughs to get everything, you can reverse time whenever you wish, and you don't have to redo important things you've already done, which XIII-3 _will_ make you do, as in going through 30 hours of plot again just to experience everything.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2012)

This game has so much replay value that we will force you to replay it. 

Square-Enix is on the cutting edge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Except you don't have to go through multiple playthroughs to get everything, you can reverse time whenever you wish, and you don't have to redo important things you've already done, which XIII-3 _will_ make you do, as in going through 30 hours of plot again just to experience everything.



I'm saying don't fault a good mechanic for bad execution.
And you sort of have to do multiple playthroughs of MM if you don't know where everything is and all the tricks. That's what rewinding time does it resets everything.
If they honestly take away all of your items and exp and such the game is worse than what I gave it credit for. Sounds like a failed attempt of combining CT and MM.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm saying don't fault a good mechanic for bad execution.



I never said the mechanic was bad.  And you really don't have to play Majora's Mask more than once if you don't want to. It's not really "restarting" the game when the important parts of the game are left intact (not having to do sidequests over, redo entire dungeons, etc.)

But yeah, XIII series pulling off time travel and time limits horrendously. Sure didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never said the mechanic was bad.  And you really don't have to play Majora's Mask more than once if you don't want to. It's not really "restarting" the game when the important parts of the game are left intact (not having to do sidequests over, redo entire dungeons, etc.)
> 
> But yeah, XIII series pulling off time travel and time limits horrendously. Sure didn't see that one coming.



It it when you fuck up on a boss on the 3rd day and time runs out


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2012)

You know a game's gone bad when it's 20% of it's initial price 3 months after it's been published


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

Nois said:


> You know a game's gone bad when it's 20% of it's initial price 3 months after it's been published



The problem is they tried way too hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It it when you fuck up on a boss on the 3rd day and time runs out


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you guys think they will change the name for versus to final fantasy 15?



Nois said:


> You know a game's gone bad when it's 20% of it's initial price 3 months after it's been published



What game are you talking about?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> D
> What game are you talking about?


Almost all games,with DLC coming later


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I object to the statement that this is better than X-2.
> 
> X-2 was at least having fun. They are obviously trying to spin this garbage like it's some genius narrative.


There was nothing fun in X-2. It's one of the laziest, stupidest and most pathetic pieces of shit ever created. Ironically Toriyama directed it too.
Literally anything is better than it.


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> There was nothing fun in X-2. It's one of the laziest, stupidest and most pathetic pieces of shit ever created. Ironically Toriyama directed it too.
> Literally anything is better than it.



Battle system was fun though.

Ugh, I really dont like the idea of having yet ANOTHER XIII title coming.. What about Versus or my precious X HD ?

But I'll still buy it because the FF fanboy in me is too strong..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

Battle system was pain in the ass. The precursor to jumping the shark system we have now.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Final fantasy 10 HD devolpement has been put to the side because SE is really trying to fix up FF14.

Does anyone here have any intentions to  check it out once they are done?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> Battle system was fun though.
> 
> Ugh, I really dont like the idea of having yet ANOTHER XIII title coming.. What about Versus or my precious X HD ?
> 
> *But I'll still buy it because the FF fanboy in me is too strong*..



....get the fuck out you weakling.



Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Final fantasy 10 HD devolpement has been put to the side because SE is really trying to fix up FF14.
> 
> Does anyone here have any intentions to  check it out once they are done?



 No...no...no....and no.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2012)

No confirmation for anything except XIII-3. No Versus, no Type-0, no X HD, no Dragon Quest, no Kingdom Hearts, nothing. Just Toriyama's brain children that congealed in a gutter somewhere.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Do you guys think they will change the name for versus to final fantasy 15?
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you talking about?





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Almost all games,with DLC coming later


Pretty much this. Also, Where I live XIII went from $50 to $12 so fast the stores had both versions side to side on the shelves. It's funny considering how XII has received so much hate and yet it's never really dropped price THAT much here.


Hatifnatten said:


> There was nothing fun in X-2. It's one of the laziest, stupidest and most pathetic pieces of shit ever created. Ironically Toriyama directed it too.
> Literally anything is better than it.


Lazy games evoke hate. I'm replaying VII atm, and whatever one might say about it, lazy is not how Square went with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

yet for some reason people think VII is harder to play or replay then older games because it did not age well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm trying to play FF7 but man that game is ass 3 hours in. I'm really trying but it's hard. The setting/city is boring, the characters are holy shit boring, i mean i am aeriths bodygaurd and shit and i am some soldier who uses magic. Also there is a love triangle, ah just what i love in my rpgs, love triangles. 

I mean i might be able to get into the game if i just somehow get past this godawful plot and characters, and focus on the gameplay, but its going to be hard when i just bought all these other ps1 rpgs with better gameplay and not as snore inducing plots.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't even know what it means that it didn't age well.


Goova said:


> I'm trying to play FF7 but man that game is ass 3 hours in. I'm really trying but it's hard. The setting/city is boring, the characters are holy shit boring, i mean i am aeriths bodygaurd and shit and i am some soldier who uses magic. Also there is a love triangle, ah just what i love in my rpgs, love triangles.
> 
> I mean i might be able to get into the game if i just somehow get past this godawful plot and characters, and focus on the gameplay, but its going to be hard when i just bought all these other ps1 rpgs with better gameplay and not as snore inducing plots.


Well, it's not a marvel all the way from start till end, but there's little plots in ps1 rpgs that could top it. It's deffinitely in the top 5 imo, and the derpish "boring" stuff is just something that every plot has to a bigger or lesser extent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

Just give up then Goova if you hate this part of the game. I am serious if you do not like this part you just will not like the rest of the game. I am not being mean or an asshole. I am seriously telling you if you hate this part you just will not like the rest of the game and you are wasting your time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2012)

Nois said:


> I don't even know what it means that it didn't age well.


Popeye arms. The game looks worse than SNES games, though I find the popeye arms charming personally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Popeye arms. The game looks worse than SNES games, though I find the popeye arms charming personally.



No...just no it does not look worst then snes games. That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just give up then Goova if you hate this part of the game. I am serious if you do not like this part you just will not like the rest of the game. I am not being mean or an asshole. I am seriously telling you if you hate this part you just will not like the rest of the game and you are wasting your time.



ive had it for 6 months and 3 hours in lol. you're probably right, but the game is ass and overhyped imo



VastoLorDae said:


> No...just no it does not look worst then snes games. That is just ridiculous.



It does too. I would rather play FF6 graphics then FF7

They even give you the option to press SELECT to find out what the fuck are doors or not doors. Or to distinguish the confusing as fuck graphics. Before I found out about select, I was stuck because i could see that there was a bridge disguised as a fucking background image. they made so many bad mistakes with how you traverse the game, i think they deliberately made it confusing as fuck and hard to look at.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> No...just no it does not look worst then snes games. That is just ridiculous.


2D sprites>FFVII's early 3D


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 2D sprites>FFVII's early 3D



2D sprites>>>>>>>> FF 13,-2,-3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm starting to really love FFXII, though I wish the treasure chest system wasn't so FUCKING RETARDED. 

Also I want to know more about the characters but there don't seem to be any PC-related side-quests, which makes me a sad girl.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Good, learning to love the best FF game. Too bad half of this fanbase likes FF13


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

Goova said:


> ive had it for 6 months and 3 hours in lol. you're probably right, but the game is ass and overhyped imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Well...I guess you would have had to play it when it came out or 8 years back then. Still playable and very enjoyable to me. It sounds a bit like you were doing this more as a chore then enjoyment because to at least not like the first part of the game is just a little bizarre to me.

 And everyone gets tricked by that bridge part when they play 7 for the first time. But to say the graphics are better 2d because of a few bad coloring choices just being petty now.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Popeye arms. The game looks worse than SNES games, though I find the popeye arms charming personally.





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 2D sprites>FFVII's early 3D



I miss the isometric style of RPGs, but the early 3D in VII [as compared to the ones in IX even] are what kicked it all off.

After all this time I'm not really sure if it was a good thing though. As much as I loved the 3D transition back in the day, I loathe the fact that it's been the main focus of some titles ever since.

And well, popeye arms and big heads were just an elaborated chibi style of the previous games. Theatre Rhythm is what the game would've looked like if they went with Amano's style.

Kinda funny how the fans wanted to lynch Square for VIII's "realistic" models.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Nois said:


> I miss the isometric style of RPGs, but the early 3D in VII [as compared to the ones in IX even] are what kicked it all off.
> 
> After all this time I'm not really sure if it was a good thing though. As much as I loved the 3D transition back in the day, I loathe the fact that it's been the main focus of some titles ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

I think FF7 is fantastic to play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Its an old game in the early heydey of a format(3D rendering) that we now consider for the most part in its maturity. That's going to have an effect. 

Go back to the beginnings of 2D gaming like even before atari, and you would not be able to stand it now either. Because we've already reached close to the pinnacle of 2D as a concept.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

So, I decided to play FFIX instead of FFVII. I bought this like a week ago along with 4 other games, but was playing P3 Fes and some other games first. I started the game and I was immediately captivated by it's art style and it's setting. It's not some futuristic cyberpunk city like FFVII or FFXIII(futuristic at least), and more akin to FFXII(my favorite FF), FF tactics, Ivalice overall actually, and just a classic, magic filled world with crystals and Myst(reminds me of crystal chronicles, which I loved). This to me is possibly already the best setting so far that I have seen in a FF game. It seems to me to perfectly embody what FF is all about. 

I am a few hours in, and I am in love with this game. Right now, it is currently on pace to become my favorite FF game ever. I've already told you i loved the setting, but I also love the characters so far, unlike FFVII(FFXII also had bad characters, but the gameplay was my favorite along with the setting). Zidane, unlike most of FF's main characters, is actually good. He's  dagger wielding rogue, my favorite class. He isn't whiny at all, pretty simple but that is much better then most of the other MC's. Plus, I can ignore his personality even if it was bad because his fighting style happens to be in line with my preferred fighting style.

Then there's the other cast members. So far, the princess, Vivi, and Steiner(err spelling?), and the other thief's. Vivi is amazing, I love this character. Stiener is meh but he is at least strong as hell, and the princess is much better then Tifa, Aerith, Penello, Yuna, and others. She is pretty much always smiling and positive it seems, which is a lot better then whiny, worrying, or in love.  The other cast is charming and very likeable. 

The plots is good, innocent, even simple, but charming with how simple it is, is actually what I feels embodies FF at its core, not diluted and all over the place. 

The gameplay is basically if FF tactics was combined with FF mainline series.  Pretty much close to as good as your going to get if you love both of those series, which I do. 

So yeah, I can't remember the last time i got this feeling playing a game. Probably FF Tactics Advanced 2, FF12, FFX, or FE Sacred stones. It's been awhile, no game I've played this generation has given me the feeling that reminds me why I game in the first place. Dark Souls/Demons Souls has gotten close, but I don't think they quite got there, and I havent played most RPGs this gen, especially the acclaimed ones, even though I want too. Well off to FFIX/sleep, feeling good 




VastoLorDae said:


> Well...I guess you would have had to play it when it came out or 8 years back then. Still playable and very enjoyable to me. It sounds a bit like you were doing this more as a chore then enjoyment because to at least not like the first part of the game is just a little bizarre to me.
> 
> And everyone gets tricked by that bridge part when they play 7 for the first time. But to say the graphics are better 2d because of a few bad coloring choices just being petty now.



Yes, it is more of a chore. At first I was excited to play this game, but it quickly turned to disappointment by my apparent complete lack of interest in the story. I find all of the characters so far to be completely uninteresting and the plot the same. Maybe if I get to Sephiroth, or maybe when I find some enjoyable characters, will i enjoy the story more. But since right now the story seems to be 90% of the game and thrown into my face reading text and stuff, it really turns me off how terrible it all is. Once I can focus on just the gameplay, I should be fine. Right now I am only willing to go at it longer because it's FF7, the most overhyped and famous FF ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

Just wait Goova, you'll love FF9 more and more as you keep playing it. One of the things I love about FF9 is that there's also real character development. The characters change instead of remaining static the entire game. Makes you feel more connected with them IMO. Honestly, the only thing I don't like about FF9 is that some of the characters start to become less relevant really late into the game, but it's honestly not such a big deal. IMO, all the characters retain a moderate amount of relevance until the very last parts of disc 3 and disc 4 (which is just comprised of the overworld and the final dungeon). Also, Vivi is my favorite FF character, and one of my favorite game characters of all time. Also, the plot does get more complex and bigger in scope, but it doesn't become ridiculous and convoluted, and it still keeps its charm while also being able to take itself seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Just wait Goova, you'll love FF9 more and more as you keep playing it. One of the things I love about FF9 is that there's also real character development. The characters change instead of remaining static the entire game. Makes you feel more connected with them IMO. Honestly, the only thing I don't like about FF9 is that some of the characters start to become less relevant really late into the game, but it's honestly not such a big deal. IMO, all the characters retain a moderate amount of relevance until the very last parts of disc 3 and disc 4 (which is just comprised of the overworld and the final dungeon). Also, Vivi is my favorite FF character, and one of my favorite game characters of all time. Also, the plot does get more complex and bigger in scope, but it doesn't become ridiculous and convoluted, and it still keeps its charm while also being able to take itself seriously.



This is pretty much what my expectations were before you confirmed them. I am glad too, it sounds great. 

Also, yes, Vivi is amazing so far, I can't put my finger on it but he is so lovable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

FF9 is a great game


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2012)

FFIX is the true final member of the holy trinity(IV, VI and IX).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I guess i gotta buy FF6 then cuz 4 was the shizzle, and 9 is even more shizzle then 4


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Holy trinity? Lol. I can understand if a game is not to your taste, but i'd have to say that objectively, most FF games are pretty good outside of a few unfortunate exceptions


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 30, 2012)

You're Not Alone...that and the rest of the soundtrack to FF9 is all you need to understand why it's my all time favorite.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

I've only played the first few hours of FFIX and it was very good aside from how slow as hell the ATB system is. At least in FFX I could move the battles along as fast or slow as I wanted and take my time with my turn. FFXIII was a bit fast but after memorizing where the abilities were in certain roles and prepare the strategy before the fight that just added to the fun of it. FFIX so far had interesting, upbeat characters instead of the usual depression overload. The music was also awesome from what I heard.

The start of FFVII boring . Okay I'd be the first to admit FFVII is over-hyped as all hell but the first few hours of the game (basically the entire Midgar segment) was the best part of the entire game by far. The plot at the time was straight forward. the villains were clear cut and had an understandable, totally human motivation for money and power. The infiltration of SHINRA HQ was epic shit. After that the game got over-complicated, the characters got worse as it went especially since one of the only characters on the party I liked got killed off.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Final Fantasy 9 is by far my favorite final fantasy game. After playing though the whole can you can seee why this game is Hironobu favorite.

I want this one to be remade, not FF7.

I want to ask most people that played FF9 and FF6, which is better?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Final Fantasy 9 is by far my favorite final fantasy game. After playing though the whole can you can seee why this game is Hironobu favorite.
> 
> I want this one to be remade, not FF7.
> 
> I want to ask most people that played FF9 and FF6, which is better?



FF9 is already a joy to look at though. Granted if they did make  it again they'd need to make the damn ATB charge faster though I'm not sure how good/bad the voice acting would be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Why can't they all be remade? Every person's favorite FF is the best one  Worst fanbase ever


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why can't they all be remade? Every person's favorite FF is the best one  Worst fanbase ever



Remake the good one's first and FF8 last


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

FF8 has its flaws, but its still 10x better than FF14 1.0


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Remake the good one's first and FF8 last



Meh, FFVIII is on the same tier as FFVII, s both would be remade at about the same time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

And throw 13 down farther below that list  And the sequels even below that


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And throw 13 down farther below that list  And the sequels even below that



There is no further down, X-2 is with them at the rock bottom of Final Fantasy. XIII is much higher than them, XIII-2 is above them slightly solely because Caius is awesome, the rest of the plot went to shit. Lightning Returns isn't out yet and thus impossible to rank.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And throw 13 down farther below that list  And the sequels even below that



13-2 is way better than 13 with some of the minor changes they made. As for lighting returns thats up in the air.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> There is no further down, X-2 is with them at the rock bottom of Final Fantasy. XIII is much higher than them, XIII-2 is above them slightly solely because Caius is awesome, the rest of the plot went to shit. Lightning Returns isn't out yet and thus impossible to rank.



Anyone can have an opinion


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> 13-2 is way better than 13 with some of the minor changes they made. As for lighting returns thats up in the air.



It most certainly isn't. They fixed certain gameplay elements but the game was far less challenging and thus less entertaining, not to mention the monster system was a bad replacement for a full sized party. Adding time-travel ended up making the game's plot confusion as hell and way over complication, while the first game's plot was simple and clear cut the majority of the time which was why I liked it. Noel and Caius were good characters but Serah isn't much better than her future husband in the character department.

FFXIII>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>XIII-2


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never had an issue with the ATB being slow in FF9, I guess I just never really noticed it. Moved at a fine pace for me.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never had an issue with the ATB being slow in FF9, I guess I just never really noticed it. Moved at a fine pace for me.



Same here, the only thing that annoyed me was the trance system.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Anyone can have an opinion



Now this we can both agree on.



Death-kun said:


> I've never had an issue with the ATB being slow in FF9, I guess I just never really noticed it. Moved at a fine pace for me.



Well I noticed it, especially notable because I had to wait for it to charge before I could even decide what I wanted t do instead of being able to decide my move while it was charging, coupled with how useful stealing is and how horrible the success rate for it is made the ATB's slow ass charge speed even worse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

13 as a whole is a much better game than XIII-2. They tried to go back and fix what people complained about but ended up just making a more sloppy product, courtesy of Toriyama.

Another reason why i wished they would have ended FF13 after the first one. Besides the fact that 13 was pretty controversial an offering to begin with.

I thought that just lazily adding elements and forgetting everything that was in the universe of the first 13 was just stupid. Just randomly adding etro for Lightning to guard even after her saying she's never take orders from any god made me pissed off. Even little things like that ruined the presentation for me. And now for lightning returns which will further apparently move away from the established lore of the original 13, you might as well just call it another game entirely as it really has nothing shared with it besides the characters


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess the only downside about that is that you don't get Haste until later in the game.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

I really hate that trance system because it was slow as hell, you could not control when it activated and it seemed to activate fighting some weak monster that only need one last hit to kill. And at the end of the batle the trance meter complety disappears.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 13 as a whole is a much better game than XIII-2. They tried to go back and fix what people complained about but ended up just making a more sloppy product, courtesy of Toriyama.
> 
> Another reason why i wished they would have ended FF13 after the first one. Besides the fact that 13 was a pretty controversial an offering to begin with.
> 
> I thought that just lazily adding elements and forgetting everything that was in the universe of the first 13 was just stupid. Just randomly adding etro for Lightning to guard even after her saying she's never take orders from any god made me pissed off. Even little things like that ruined the presentation for me. And now for lightning returns which will further apparently move away from the established lore of the original 13, you might as well just call it another game entirely as it really has nothing shared with it besides the characters



Normally I'd argue with you over your criticism of 13 but in this case you are 100% spot on. They had plenty of lore to work with and expand upon but decided to ignore it and make up shit out of their ass. They had Lindzei who basically cause everything in the first game, they had Ragnarok to explain since it was basically the only thing about FFXIII's plot that I never quite understood. They had a beginning objective of finding a way to free Fang and Vanille and two potential main villains Lindzei and Hallowed Pulse to work with.

XIII-2 is still enjoyable for the battle system, Noel, Caius and the soundtrack otherwise, vastly inferior game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy (GAF poster on the LR thread) imo nails it on Toriyama's overall _quality_ projects. 



> Toriyama is well-known for his excellence at satisfying his fans. His stories and gameplay visions hit right in the spot, and no one leaves them without thinking "Toriyama has perfected the Final Fantasy experience!". Revolutionary ideas like giving a Charlie's Angel feel and theme and scrapping the focus on storytelling to the anticipated sequel of a heavily story-driven game, retconning FFXIII's ending, scraping the world building and creating new rules out of nowhere, anti-climatic events, bare-bones character development and thematic lines repeated and stretched for hours, huge focus on subplots while the main plots are left to walls of text from the villain's mouth and the datalog, and of course, the sudden Deus Ex Machinas that pop up out of nowhere and magically fix everything because.
> 
> The dialogue in the trailer is pure poetic Beauty, and I'm absolutely sure that people will leave very satisfied with a well-crafted, profissionally-written conclusion.





> 1. The dialogue in the trailer was typical Toriyama/ Watanabe "quality". The forced, obvious puns with Light, the uninspired religious tones, the over-reliance on monologues to express world-building that could very well be better expressed through the actions and behaviour of the characters and the citizens, and especially monologues that are devoid of any personality and character traits, filled instead with clich metaphors to "look deep". The dialogue in LR's trailer is bad poetry, devoid of life, and gets way too monotonous at telling the story, so in other words, it's also bad storytelling. It's respectively pretentious and unexciting - but of course, there's always a minority that enjoys it, and this happens with everything else, no one can change that.
> 
> 2. Let's not call all the critics mindless. When an artist - any artist gets extremely criticized and the best argument is that "lol critics are blinded/ they will never like it", I wonder, is that artist just but a poor victim? (Probably not). It's normal for an artist to put a lot of effort at appealing to unfavoured criticism. But while some try to understand the importance, the meaning or the essence behind what the consumers want, others simply make a list out of all suggestions and throw it into their next product. This was never good game design, it leads to an unfocused game for the sake of fan-service. The key here is the execution - what those elements bring to the table, and more importantly, what holes do they create when they are removed? Toriyama never grasped this, or else he would have compensated the removal of those elements with new ones for the original FFXIII, nor understood that people like them for several reasons, and not simply because "they exist" (because that's not enough for people to like them). Also, art/ design is generally ungrateful - some put a lot of effort into something and never achieve anything for a long time, without understanding why that is the case, while others have a talent or quickly grasp how things work, and get better results in less time. It happens. Doesn't makes Toriyama any better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

I saw that post a few days ago and i gotta agree with that guy. kagari agrees with us too, based on her stella avatar 

We're all waiting for something else to come along.

But you know. Sakaguchi can still make a great game outside of SE. Why don't they contract him and mistwalker to do some things? I know he'd be happy getting some funding. Last story looks very good, is why i bought it at full price for wii. And i really enjoyed his FF directed games as well as Lost Odyssey. That's how you do a classic RPG in the modern age. Considering he built FF himself however, that would make sense that he would know better than anyone


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2012)

Especially Kagari, no more XIII trilogys plz. Makes me wonder how FF15 will do in terms of writing and gameplay. 

Just kick Toriyama out of his status and we'll be A-ok!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Knowing our luck, he'll have control of all creative design decisions


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I saw that post a few days ago and i gotta agree with that guy. kagari agrees with us too, based on her stella avatar
> 
> We're all waiting for something else to come along.
> 
> But you know. Sakaguchi can still make a great game outside of SE. Why don't they contract him and mistwalker to do some things? I know he'd be happy getting some funding. Last story looks very good, is why i bought it at full price for wii. And i really enjoyed his FF directed games as well as Lost Odyssey. That's how you do a classic RPG in the modern age. Considering he built FF himself however, that would make sense that he would know better than anyone



I'll actually agree with this, if Lost Odyssey is anything to go by Sakaguchi could make a fantastic FF game if they brought him back. Granted FFX is the best FF game and I'm pretty sure Sakaguchi didn't make it, wasn't FFIX his last one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, there are a lot of great developers still at SE, Sakaguchi and his talents just added to that portfolio that SE had.

I'm just pissed that we don't get that have those people work on console experiences anymore, everyone and their mother is relegated to working on hand held titles.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well, there are a lot of great developers still at SE, Sakaguchi and his talents just added to that portfolio that SE had.
> 
> I'm just pissed that we don't get that have those people work on console experiences anymore, everyone and their mother is relegated to working on hand held titles.



This is true, I do agree Toriyama shouldn't have been allowed to do any more games after XIII even if XIII-2 had an awesome villain IMO.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2012)

Well whatever. After lightning returns hopefully that won't be an issue any longer


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Granted FFX is the best FF game




Putting everything else aside, Toriyama directed it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Putting everything else aside, Toriyama directed it.



I'm talking about the first FFX, not its shitty sequel and it was an amazing game in pretty much every aside from a few minor things.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2012)

I love FFX and it doesn't deserve the massive hatedom it has but I still dunno if I'd say it was the best game in the series like it's an objective statement. It has quite a few problems.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I love FFX and it doesn't deserve the massive hatedom it has but I still dunno if I'd say it was the best game in the series like it's an objective statement. It has quite a few problems.



I wasn't stating it as a fact, its' just my opinion. Out of the FF games I've played it is hands down the best.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Toriyama should be hit by a bus already...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2012)

Goova, where are you in FF9? Did you get out of the Evil Forest?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

The best FF is...blank.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

No i'm not out of the evil forest, i just woke up and on computer


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The best FF is...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Putting everything else aside, Toriyama directed it.



Toriyama directed FFX-2.  You can't compare destiny's child bounty hunters to the first game in anyway.

Some people had issue with tidus i recall, but nothing super major.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

Tidus was alright. It helps its been 4 years since i played FFX


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> *Tidus was alright.* It helps its been 4 years since i played FFX



Eh, not as bad as Vaan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2012)

Is FFX a really great game? I saw one scene with the whole water sport kicking thing around the beginning of the game, and i kinda dig it so far.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is FFX a really great game? I saw one scene with the whole water sport kicking thing around the beginning of the game, and i kinda dig it so far.


FFX is great in some areas like battle system(best in the series), music and cutscenes but fails hard in voice acting and character design. The storyline is good though it has more than its fair share of stupid moments and the characters are a somewhat mixed bag, I'm neutral to the majority, hate Wakka and Tidus but like Auron and Rikku.

I personally quite like the game but I recognize that it is very flawed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah it's a great game


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 31, 2012)

My 2 big pros  for FFX are the battle system  and the overall customization it brought .
Overall a good game , but, it could be done much better imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

Its a fine game.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a fine game.


Not as good as 6 and 9 thoo
*drops the bomb*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Not as good as 6 and 9 thoo
> *drops the bomb*



 Your bomb as been dropped way to many times for it to be effective! And it is as good as those 2 without a doubt.*Counter bomb*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 31, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Not as good as 6 and 9 thoo
> *drops the bomb*





VastoLorDae said:


> Your bomb as been dropped way to many times for it to be effective! And it is as good as those 2 without a doubt.*Counter bomb*



Both of these bombs do approx. 20 and 10 dmg to Yiazmat, that's how weak they are


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Both of these bombs do approx. 20 and 10 dmg to Yiazmat, that's how weak they are



 50 mil hp nightmares!

 Damn you Groova don't mention that name! I curse you with bad breath!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

btw Goova, if you're still not out of Evil Forest there's an area when you're leaving where you can grind pretty fast and easily. I usually grind there until I get to level 8-10 and then leave. It's in the area right after you beat the boss, just stand there and you'll know what I mean. Just use Vivi's Fire spell to rape.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

Tonberry King ain't nuttin' to fuck with.

I actually have a Tonberry plushie.


----------



## lathia (Dec 31, 2012)

FF11's Tonberries are by far the most cruel. You accumulate "hate" for every little bastard you slay, which impacts their "Everyone's Grudge" move. There are items which lower and or quests which resets it though. Fun times.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2012)

FFX is a great game.

I loved the part when the hero's village was attacked so he got in his giant robot to defend it. Then he went crazy and nuked the village. Then he felt bad and left the smoldering crater so he could find his love interest in the nearby forest.

I think I'm gonna play FFX again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

wtf kind of ffx were you playing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2012)

Enjoy:ho


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Both of these bombs do approx. 20 and 10 dmg to Yiazmat, that's how weak they are



Yiazmat is a bit of a crazy thing... Even Vercingetorix only had 16 million HP and that was the ultimate boss of the only game where everything had millions of HP, so having an ultimate boss with over 50 million HP when the last boss didn't even have 250'000 is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2012)

It is the ultimate hunt, lyra.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The best FF is...blank.



Best? IX.

Favorite? IV.


Let's see... I'm about to go to the Ozmone Plains in FFXII. Oh, but I have some hunts to do...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Best? IX.
> 
> Favorite? IV.
> 
> ...



 So wait...your favorite is not the best?


WITCH! SHE IS A WITCH!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

BURN THE WITCH.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

SHE TURNED ME INTO A NEWT BURN HER!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> So wait...your favorite is not the best?
> 
> 
> WITCH! SHE IS A WITCH!



What can I say?  I am aware of my personal biases.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2012)

I can see that. I mean, I love Final Fantasy II but I won't argue it's one of the best in the series.

It's not the worst either though. Still beats FFVIII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

8 had redeeming qualities compared to 13 at least.
9 will still be one of the best. simply because of dat intro


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

busy with his shows about Spartans and girls with gun scythes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Still, it would be nice one day  if SE and TEMCO ever gave up the rights


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EuL1yt6IHk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I like VI best, but think IX is the best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn all you people and your ability to easily choose so easily.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I like VI, because of it's characters and because of the music:33

Locke da boss


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Damn all you people and your ability to easily choose so easily.



CMX would be ashamed of you


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

CMX


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

He's wailing the blues for his fallen homies.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

FFIX is now my favorite FF of all time. 

FFVII still is balls. I hate shitty sci-fi, FFVII is shitty sci-fi


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

VII is quite cyberpunkish. Replaying it atm, beat Ultimate Weapon with no effort... kinda losing interest


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantasy>Sci-fi anyways.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I don't know about that. I would put sci-fi>fantasy, but FFVII sci fi is shit on top of shit with massive pile of crap. Worst then FF13, the worst FF game I have ever played. It is the only game I can't finish, only game i wish i never played or bought. Waste of shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I put Fantasy>Sci-fi for that very reason really. I can handle some not so good Fantasy. But when Sci-fi misses, oh boy does it miss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah, yeah I actually agree with that when I think about it. But still, when Sci-fi is at its best, I put it above fantasy's best. Higher highs, lower lows.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say the best of Fantasy is about equal with the best of Sci-fi; there's just more "best of sci-fi" to choose from. And there's also *a lot* of mediocre fantasy that never gets read/watched.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Peak fantasy?

Peak sci fi?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Books:
Ray Bradbury - Sci-fi
JRR Tolkien - Fantasy

Movies:
Blade Runner - Sci-fi
Lord of the Rings - Fantasy

TV:
Firefly/Battlestar Galactica - Sci-fi
Game of Thrones - Fantasy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Books:
> Ray Bradbury - Sci-fi
> JRR Tolkien - Fantasy
> 
> ...



Almost agreed with that list, except prefer Song of ice over LOTR, SW over blade runner and BSG>Firefly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I like VII's Sci fi trappings. it gave FF some additional flavor and 2 themes to choose from beyond "classic spinoff of medieval times". That whole dungeons and dragons scenario Sakaguchi started with is fine, but there are more things you could do with such a concept.

WRPG's do that shit enough, i'm glad Nomura had the idea to change it up a bit. We finally get the culmination of that with Versus 13...whenever that comes out


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

Versus better be revolutionary, when it comes out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks it. They're hyping it up as the end all "Future of Final Fantasy"(in their own words) to the point where Wada himself talked about it, so i'm guessing Nomura's project is something they are looking at very closely to get right.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

If it somehow "evolves" the genre, then I don't mind it took this long to develop it. But god, may it come out already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

As long as Toriyama never steps foot into Nomura's offices, i'll be fine with waiting


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I remember when Nomura was the black sheep... How did it come to this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Well almost everyone at SE was at one point. Its the culture to rise through the ranks till your somebody important


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd love an Amano-style main title some time in the future.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite FF is the 13 trilogy, and I'm sure Versus when it comes out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

FFVersus is going to be great. I think i might be noticing a coincidental trend in FF. Did VI come out at the end of the SNES gen? if it did then VI, IX, XII, and soon VXIII(or XV), all will have came out at the last year or two of the their generations, and they are all the greatest games possibly. That means next gen we will see FF 18 or FF17 at the end of PS4's gen, and that one will be the best.

Im telling you people i found the code 




Erio Touwa said:


> My favorite FF is the 13 trilogy, and I'm sure Versus when it comes out.



Why do you like 13? Reasons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd like to hear this as well


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Honestly I'm no good with that type of thing.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> FFVersus is going to be great. I think i might be noticing a coincidental trend in FF. Did VI come out at the end of the SNES gen? if it did then VI, IX, XII, and soon VXIII(or XV), all will have came out at the last year or two of the their generations, and they are all the greatest games possibly. That means next gen we will see FF 18 or FF17 at the end of PS4's gen, and that one will be the best.
> 
> Im telling you people i found the code



From what I've read, most people think it applies to every first entry of a FF in a gen (IV,VII,X,XIII). Well, used to think after XIII I guess..



> Why do you like 13? Reasons.



13 is not my favorite either but the battle system was quite fun. And I'm really fond of Fang


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 2, 2013)

celebpoison said:


> From what I've read, most people think it applies to every first entry of a FF in a gen (IV,VII,X,XIII). Well, used to think after XIII I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 13 is not my favorite either but the battle system was quite fun.* And I'm really fond of Vanille *


Token Loli who's actually 519 years old


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Erm, fang ain't a loli by any means


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

But dat Vanille.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Of course you don't like Vanille Inu.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Erm, fang ain't a loli by any means


Fixed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

What...what did you fix


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

celebpoison said:


> From what I've read, most people think it applies to every first entry of a FF in a gen (IV,VII,X,XIII). Well, used to think after XIII I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 13 is not my favorite either but the battle system was quite fun. And I'm really fond of Fang



Yeah except 7 and 13 suck dick, massive dick. 

Everyone thinks 13 had a good battle system. It had one of the worst, if not worst battle system in FF. 

Also all the characters in 13 were bland with no character depth or growth. Cloud himself had more depth then all of the 13 cast combined. And cloud sucks. GTFO


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah except 7 and 13 suck dick, massive dick.



You know, i actually thought FF7 was pretty good playing through it, nothing worse than any of the other good FF games i've played  I understand that because of its massive popularity, its obviously going to get a lot of push back in regards to many FF fans feeling that its more popular than it deserves to be out of all the other FF"s in the series, and that debate is fine.  But when you actually look at the game itself, what's _really_ wrong with it on a conceptual level outside of being old and dated?

Compared to 13 funneling you down pretty looking tunnels for 60 hours and being a bad JRPG version of COD, i can't recall any other FF game that can compare to that kind of travesty besides maybe FF14 1.0.

But i'm one who loved every FF up to 12(sans X-2, damn toriyama), so my opinion will likely be controversial


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You know, i actually thought FF7 was pretty good playing through it, nothing worse than any of the other good FF games i've played  I understand that because of its massive popularity, its obviously going to get a lot of push back in regards to many FF fans feeling that its more popular than it deserves to be out of all the other FF"s in the series, and that debate is fine.  But when you actually look at the game itself, what's _really_ wrong with it on a conceptual level outside of being old and dated?
> 
> Compared to 13 funneling you down pretty looking tunnels for 60 hours and being a bad JRPG version of COD, i can't recall any other FF game that can compare to that kind of travesty besides maybe FF14 1.0.
> 
> But i'm one who loved every FF up to 12(sans X-2, damn toriyama), so my opinion will likely be controversial



I can't get past the old and dated-ness, the crappy characters and crappy setting, and the love triangle. If i can get past that stuff one day I will enjoy the gameplay....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

I mean seriously I hate Aerith. Hate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to beat her to death with a dead snake.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok maybe a dead snake is too much. Maybe just an alive one. Such a bad character, even she doesn't deserve that...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Wanna explain why?  not that i have a specific opinion on her, i like Tifa a lot myself.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

It's just a nature kinda thing. I hate her, I just do. It's like sometimes you meet someone and they start talking and you can instantly tell that this person is someone you hate deep down inside to your very core. That's who Aerith is.

I would play FF7 one day maybe, to just see her die.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

O_O okay...that's a bit creepy, but acceptable


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

welp back to ff9 it is


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Devil Child (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah except 7 and 13 suck dick, massive dick.
> 
> Everyone thinks 13 had a good battle system. *It had one of the worst, if not worst battle system in FF. *
> 
> Also all the characters in 13 were bland with no character depth or growth. Cloud himself had more depth then all of the 13 cast combined. And cloud sucks. GTFO



Calm yo tits.

Just because your opinion =/= my opinion doesnt mean you have to throw such a tantrum. Especially when I said that MOST people think that way and not everyone.

And did I say that the XIII cast had great character development/growth or whatever? No, all I said that I like Fang. Dont need to talk everything about that game down just because I mentioned one character.

Bold: Not worse than IX.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

So I'm going on a old school kick. Which FF should I play? Think all the good classics are on GBA.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 2, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> So I'm going on a old school kick. Which FF should I play? Think all the good classics are on GBA.



The first one maybe?

I suddenly have the urge to play FFV again. Played it on SNES emu and loved it. Best thing was that I had the airship and landed on an entrance of a cage, saved and wasnt able to play it further because I always entered the cage... Oh the old memories...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Goova, if it makes you feel better about Aerith...


*Spoiler*: _Major plot spoilers_ 



Sephiroth stabs her in the back and kills her near the end of disc 1.




Anyway, about FF7, I love the game. I think I'm able to get past the outdated nature of it because I played it back in the day. However, I played FF9 and other games of the sort before FF7, so I definitely saw how "old" FF7 was. However, it was never really an issue for me. I would love a remake, but I love the original to death. I think the way it looks now gives it some sort of charm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Somebody else knows whats up


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Goova, if it makes you feel better about Aerith...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Major plot spoilers_
> ...




Yeah I already know like 50% of what shit goes down in FF7, how it ends, how she dies, seen a lot of it. Story is not interesting to me especially when I know how it ends and whatnot


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite part of FFVII was when it turned out the entire Compilation was just a video game created by bored 4th-dimensional Japanese people. Then when Cloud and the others bust out into 4D Space and see what kind of shit sequels they'll be in, they storm Square Headquarters and replicate President Shinra's death except with Kitase.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Note: I have no desire for Mr. Kitase or any other Square staff to die.  It just seems apparent to me that Enix did wish for that when they made Star Ocean 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Star ocean 3 was cool bitch   Star ocean 4 though...


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

Zael


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Star ocean 3 was cool bitch   Star ocean 4 though...



Are you saying Star Ocean 4 is terrible? If so, I will support you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Are you saying Star Ocean 4 is terrible? If so, I will support you.



Damn right i am


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't tell if sarcastic, but also don't care, fuck that game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Star ocean 3 was awesome, twist an all. Million jillion times better then FF7


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What...what did you fix


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

i don't compare good JRPG's  that's like compare Nier to Lost Odyssey, can't do it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I was like 20 hours into, I think (this was like 8 years ago or some shit), Star Ocean 3. And my PS2's memory card got corrupted and did a format, wiped all my saves. I never finished Star Ocean 3 because of that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

that's fucking stupid. good thing memory cards died pretty early in this generation, 360 still had them i think


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Star ocean 3 was awesome, twist an all. Million jillion times better then FF7



Damn right.
FF7 is overrated vastly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Star Ocean 3 would have been a lot better if there was a lot less backtracking on a stock fantasy world and a lot more traveling through oceans of stars.

I mean, I liked Nel and all but the game was a helluva lot more interesting once you plowed through all the bullshit on Disk 1 and got to Disk 2.


Also Baten Kaitos is better than FFVII and Star Ocean 3 COMBINED.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Nel was so fucking hawt bro  What goes around comes around bitches


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I am considering dropping VII in favur of replaying V


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

dat thigh more like it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

So goova how much do you not like VII?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> So goova how much do you not like VII?



FF8 is better? 
[YOUTUBE]b_P0BYLiFF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

better at being easier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> better at being easier.



Don't have to grind better already


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't have to grind better already



 Besides that and graphics...there is nothing else better...I think.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

VIII>VII, better music.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

VIII's music is actually my least favourite one. Though I go by my liking of the piano collections.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

*FITHOS LUSEC*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> VIII>VII, better music.



 The Landing is the best one from VIII...but VII overall better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Besides that and graphics...there is nothing else better...I think.



Lets see people don't look like legos, music is better, don't have to grind, For all the complaints it gets with it's story it's still better than ff7's boring ass, main character is an asshole(about time), squall's pants.
Why isn't FF8 considered better again?
I think they are just FF7 fans in denial


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> The Landing is the best one from VIII...but VII overall better.



[YOUTUBE]xlbkU1VH0ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets see people don't look like legos, music is better, don't have to grind, For all the complaints it gets with it's story it's still better than ff7's boring ass, main character is an asshole(about time), squall's pants.
> Why isn't FF8 considered better again?
> I think they are just FF7 fans in denial



Most people played 7 first and it was their first FF. Therefore they think it's the bestest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Most people played 7 first and it was their first FF. Therefore they think it's the bestest.



I played 10 first but you don't see me going around and calling it the best 
also


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> For all the complaints it gets with it's story it's still better than ff7's



I just lost a lot of respect for you and I don't think it will ever come back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets see people don't look like legos, music is better, don't have to grind, For all the complaints it gets with it's story it's still better than ff7's boring ass, main character is an asshole(about time), squall's pants.
> Why isn't FF8 considered better again?
> I think they are just FF7 fans in denial



 I already mention it being better in the graphics department...why you mention character models still is beyond me....hater. Take my bad breath rep.

 Story no better then VII, but yeah not that bad. Squall moodier Cloud.

 Since when were you a big VIII fan?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]xlbkU1VH0ZE[/YOUTUBE]



Like I said...overall...better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I already mention it being better in the graphics department...why you mention character models still is beyond me....hater. Take my bad breath rep.
> 
> Story no better then VII, but yeah not that bad. Squall moodier Cloud.
> 
> Since when were you a big VIII fan?



Nah man FF9


Furious George said:


> I just lost a lot of respect for you and I don't think it will ever come back.



most of FF7's story comes from it's sequels and prequels fluff.
Also dirge of Cerberus, can you really forgive it?
Can you?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

I like 7's music more than 8's.

I also liked 7's plot more.

Come at me, bros.

8's plot is about an antisocial, whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) learning what love is and how to fight time traveling witches.

7's plot is about an antisocial, whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) learning about himself and fighting an evil corporation and his dark side, which turns out to be the biggest bishie in the entire franchise.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

FF9 teh besto.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Both are immensely terrible then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I like 7's music more than 8's.
> 
> I also liked 7's plot more.
> 
> ...



ff7 is why FF13 exists look what you guys did


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad FF9 stopped the chain of antisocial and whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). For a decade, at least. 

Thanks FF9, for being even more awesome than you were before.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys. 


Video Games!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

I played FFVII first but I have always thought IX was better. That doesn't mean I don't recognize VII is a pretty good game overall.

 I certainly would never say Squall is a better character than Cloud.  Squall is right down there with the heroes from the first three games in terms of "character".


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

Squall has no character. And half of what he "says" is internal monologue. 

I can at least say I like Cloud a lot more than Squall because Cloud stops acting like a bitch eventually. Squall just acts like less of a bitch by the end of the game.

Zidane stomps them both, though, for never being a bitch in the first place.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> most of FF7's story comes from it's sequels and prequels fluff.
> Also dirge of Cerberus, can you really forgive it?
> Can you?



No. Nope. Noppers. Don't try to go back and add stuff to it now. 

I mean FFVII as a stand alone game. The plot wasn't great but it was better than FFVIII's plot. There are porno's out there with better plots than FFVIII.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually very much enjoyed Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

There are probably FFVIII doujins and sex flash games that have better plots than FFVIII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No. Nope. Noppers. Don't try to go back and add stuff to it now.
> 
> I mean FFVII as a stand alone game. The plot wasn't great but it was better than FFVIII's plot. There are porno's out there with better plots than FFVIII.



Maybe I'm messing with you guys? 
At a certain point in ff8 the plot leaves everyone knows when that is.


Gnome said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> Video Games!



Damn right.


Gnome said:


> Both are immensely terrible then.


"Squall's thoughts: Women... I don't understand them. "
"Squall: ...Whatever." 

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Squall: [after a Laguna dream sequence] I dreamt I was a moron. "
"Squall: Just another stupid story by a boring adult. "
"Squall's thoughts: I liked him... wasn't really a bad guy... He was one of us... Seifer... You've become just a memory. Will they... Will they talk about me this way if I die, too? Squall was this and that. Using past tense, saying whatever they want? So this is what death is all about... Not for me. I won't have it!
Quistis Trepe: What's wrong, Squall?
Squall: I won't have it!
Zell: W-what?
Selphie Tilmitt: Are you MAD?
Squall: I'm not having anyone talk about me in past tense! "


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I actually very much enjoyed Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to talk about ff8 being better than ff7 for you guys to talk about FF at all


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Rinoa: God I really want to jump Squall's bone!
Squall: ... (I'm afraid of commitment)
Rinoa: Squall, will you fuck me?
Squall: ....yes

There. That is FFVIII in a nutshell and it's probably how a doujin goes. That doujin summed up 4 disks of "plot" in a few black-and-white pages.

Now I will go and find this doujin because I honestly think Rinoa was quite beautiful.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe I'm messing with you guys?
> At a certain point in ff8 the plot leaves everyone knows when that is.



At one point? Time Kompression, Everyone suddenly remembering that they grew up with each other or Squall essentially making everything that happened in the game pointless with a time paradox? 

FFVIII dropped the ball multiple times, Cincinnati Bengals style.



Death-kun said:


> I actually very much enjoyed Dirge of Cerberus.



Why would you do a thing like that? 

Why are you all going where I can't follow?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why would you do a thing like that?
> 
> Why are you all going where I can't follow?



Better than Bayonetta.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I actually very much enjoyed Dirge of Cerberus.



Do you know what I would compare Dirge of Cerberus to?
An even worse Drakengard.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rinoa: God I really want to jump Squall's bone!
> Squall: ... (I'm afraid of commitment)
> Rinoa: Squall, will you fuck me?
> Squall: ....yes
> ...


You go do that.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm glad FF9 stopped the chain of antisocial and whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). For a decade, at least.
> 
> Thanks FF9, for being even more awesome than you were before.



It sent Necron after all those emotions


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ff7 is why FF13 exists look what you guys did





 How dare you say such a thing.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Better than Bayonetta.



Squall has a better character design than . 

And its funnier cause' its true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> How dare you say such a thing.



but its true.
Square knows you guys still love ff7 like a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and that's why the games are the way they are now. ff9 was literally a anomaly after ff7.


Furious George said:


> At one point? Time Kompression, Everyone suddenly remembering that they grew up with each other or Squall essentially making everything that happened in the game pointless with a time paradox?
> 
> FFVIII dropped the ball multiple times, Cincinnati Bengals style.



I'm talking about the biggest ball drop.

I'm sure you have seen it before.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Squall has a better character design than .
> 
> And its funnier cause' its true.



I have no idea what you mean.


Whore.


Edit: And primates are gay.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> but its true.
> Square knows you guys still love ff7 like a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and that's why the games are the way they are now. ff9 was literally a anomaly after ff7.



 Don't hate the playa hate the game....creators.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

They keep making 13 sequels, clearly it's the best one.


Edit: And FFX is all Tidus's dream.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't hate the playa hate the game....creators.


You tell me.
FF7 main character

FF8 main character

FF9 main character 

FF10 main character

Ff11

*Spoiler*: __ 



??????????????????????



FF 12 main character

FF 13 main characters


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm talking about the biggest ball drop.
> 
> I'm sure you have seen it before.



Never heard of it and won't hear about it now. No way I'm reading all of that. 



Gnome said:


> Edit: And primates are *gay.*





S'all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Never heard of it and won't hear about it now. No way I'm reading all of that.


Basically Squall died at the end of disk one.


Gnome said:


> They keep making 13 sequels, clearly it's the best one.
> 
> 
> Edit: And FFX is all Tidus's dream.



More like a nightmare.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You tell me.
> 
> FF10 main character
> 
> ...



This was funny. 

Your stock is rising again.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> S'all I'm sayin'.



Persona 4>Every FF ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

How unbearable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

> Persona 4>Every FF ever.



Now i wonder what would happen if we put Xenoblade into that equation.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Xenoblade doesn't factor, it's an MMO without people.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Persona series seems way too Japanese and I am of course a racist. 

Xenoblade though, no one ever shuts up about. It better be the greatest game ever the way some of you go on about it....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Persona series seems way too Japanese and I am of course a racist.


That's what I thought. I am also quite the ^ (use bro) racist ^ (use bro).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Xenoblade doesn't factor, it's an MMO without people.



By that logic, Persona 4 is a dating sim with anime-esque relationship mechanics that only has the music and Turn Based combat going for it. 

For the record i wasn't being serious.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Gnome said:


> That's what I thought. I am also quite the ^ (use bro) racist ^ (use bro).





Now stare until you're ashamed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Jamie Foxx is unchained now, and he told me its okay to say ^ (use bro) at least 250 times in 2 hours.


Asakuna no Senju said:


> By that logic, *Persona 4 is a dating sim* with anime-esque relationship mechanics that only has the music and Turn Based system going for it.
> 
> For the record i wasn't being serious.



Not if you tell everyone to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2013)

Which i won't concur until repent is in order upon Xenoblade being just "an MMO with people". AND HELL YES IT DOES FACTOR.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

Ssssssocial linkssssssss



Furious George said:


> Why would you do a thing like that?
> 
> Why are you all going where I can't follow?



You will sink into the abyss!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

I might start Chrono Cross later today... Or tomorrow... Sometime soon.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I might start Chrono Cross later today... Or tomorrow... Sometime soon.



That reminds me I should go back playing that again on the vita.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

persona 4 aint better than all FF.

I wouldn't even say it's better than 75% of FF

50 maybe

maybe


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

I like squall because Squall is essentially any sensible player in a jrpg up until Rinoa bullshit in Disc 3

Cast: *Does stuff stupid cunts do*
Squall: You guys are stupid cunts.

I applaud him for that single reason.

I mean the guy has so many facepalms at so much shit you might as well meld his hand with his face. Cause you know he thinks the rest of the cast are idiots.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I like squall because Squall is essentially any sensible player in a jrpg up until Rinoa bullshit in Disc 3
> 
> Cast: *Does stuff stupid cunts do*
> Squall: You guys are stupid cunts.
> ...



And he'd be right.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Hell he's pretty much the same in Dissidia

just with every other cast. I mean the way he treats Grland, WOL, Bartz, Laguna, Kain and Kuja really gives the impression he understands the basic concept of

...you guys are fucking stupid.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

Funny how the smart get an icicle to the chest

But yes, I've always thought Squall is no half-wit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Squall wasn't smart. He just had common sense. 

It's a rather lacking trait in jrpgs


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

When you're the only one in a crowd, to have a certain feature... it's usually a big ass disadvantage.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

Just because you're smarter than the rest doesn't make you smart yourself. Squall just stands out amongst a cast of dipshits.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just because you're smarter than the rest doesn't make you smart yourself. Squall just stands out amongst a cast of dipshits.



Actually it does if  everyone else is an idiot since smart can be subjective


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2013)

We need a new dissida.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

In the city of the blind, the one eyed man is king


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2013)

And a lot of 8's cast is forgettable and not really likable either, because the plot constantly wanks about Squall, Rinoa, Seifer and Laguna, and everyone else is essentially background noise. They had to jam in a dumb "herp derp we all came from the same orphanage what a coincidence" subplot to make the rest of them stay somewhat relevant.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And a lot of 8's cast is forgettable and not really likable either, because the plot constantly wanks about Squall, Rinoa, Seifer and Laguna, and everyone else is essentially background noise. They had to jam in a dumb "herp derp we all came from the same orphanage what a coincidence" subplot to make the rest of them stay somewhat relevant.



Yeah that was a huge problem I had with FF8.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just because you're smarter than the rest doesn't make you smart yourself. Squall just stands out amongst a cast of dipshits.



And even standing out is too strong a word. Squall "standing out" couldn't be more of an oxymoron.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I might start Chrono Cross later today... Or tomorrow... Sometime soon.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

The only character outside Squall, Rinoa, Edea, Laguna I can name right of the bat would be Quistis, because I liked her a lot.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

I think a lot of people forget how early the orphanage scene actually happens.

That's like early disc 2. That really helped nobody's relevance. A lot of Withc Plot bullshit happens after the fact, people just like to focus on it due to how poorly executed it was.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2013)

I always felt the orphanage thing was a last minute twist... but it indeed wasn't.

Then again, I'd only played VIII once...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

All it ever really did was shut Quistis the fuck up.

Which I am damn thankful for.

Hot piece of ass who says shit I don't give a darn about.

I'm surprised nobody complained about D-district prison. Now that was a waste of fucking time.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2013)

zenieth said:


> All it ever really did was shut Quistis the fuck up.
> 
> Which I am damn thankful for.
> 
> ...



Didn't spoony bitch about that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

What doesn't spoony bitch about?

And I don't even mean just in regard to FF8.

He's always bitching


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Star Ocean 3 would have been a lot better if there was a lot less backtracking on a stock fantasy world and a lot more traveling through oceans of stars.
> 
> I mean, I liked Nel and all but the game was a helluva lot more interesting once you plowed through all the bullshit on Disk 1 and got to Disk 2.
> 
> ...



yes           it is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Persona 2 is still the greatest thing to happen to jrpgs story wise though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Like that shit is

The War and Piece of JRPGS

and no I don't mean it's naruto level.

I mean that shit is beautiful

in

every

fucking 

way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Speaking of bitching...Allow me to indulge in some.

 I forgot how much work it took to get to the fucking seer in XII. Dear lord it is fucking annoying. 3 floors gathering a bunch of dark orbs. Then to fight the mark surrounded by 3 bosses making himself fucking invincible while sniping my team.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Seer was only really a bitch because of that cluster fuck in pitch blackness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah but just so much hate collecting all that shit. Endless enemies in that ring. Ever time I defeat a wave another pops up almost immediately while trying to head to another door.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

I just read through all those pages of FFVIII hate......


I will never play FFVIII now...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> I just read through all those pages of FFVIII hate......
> 
> 
> I will never play FFVIII now...



If you can play some of VII and XIII...you can try out VIII. Hey...you might like it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> If you can play some of VII and XIII...you can try out VIII. Hey...you might like it.


It's better than 13 anyway and it looks better than 7.
Why the fuck not?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> I just read through all those pages of FFVIII hate......
> 
> 
> I will never play FFVIII now...



Didn't you say you hate art in the Unikgamer thread? 

Than FFVIII might be up your alley. There is nothing "artsy", ambitious, interesting or smart about it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Didn't you say you hate art in the Unikgamer thread?
> 
> Than FFVIII might be up your alley. There is nothing "artsy", ambitious, interesting or smart about it.




Ha ha funny.

It also is a love story and those are the worst things ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Ha ha funny.
> 
> It also is a love story and those are the worst things ever.



FF 13 is a love story case in point.
But love stories can be good, it's just rarer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

Love stories good?

Oh thats a good one


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

FF8's soundtrack is god tier though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2013)

At least people can agree Triple Triad is for the most part awesome

And Rinoa is unquestionably the worst love interest in the history of FF


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Love stories can be good  or  Your not looking in the right areas if you've condemned all of them


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

you know your love interest is bad when the guy she's supposed to be connected with doesn't give even remotely as much of a shit about her as the rest of his party does. (Until the anomaly that is disc 3)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

Also looking and Inu's set reminds me to be thankful that they retconned how Squall's sword works so that it makes slightly a bit of sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hAj51Ceudss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 2, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I'm surprised nobody complained about D-district prison. Now that was a waste of fucking time.



Fuck that place. 




Goova said:


> Love stories good?
> 
> Oh thats a good one



Lufia 2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's better than 13 anyway and it looks better than 7.
> Why the fuck not?



I liked XIII more than VIII. 

I liked every FF I've played more than VIII.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

I could say something.

But it'd be too easy.


So in other news, how are the mana games? Or as some people know them as (bootleg FF)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked XIII more than VIII.
> 
> I liked every FF I've played more than VIII.



I like every FF more than the 13 series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I could say something.
> 
> But it'd be too easy.
> 
> ...



Pretty damn good, but that's from old memories.
I hear mana 1 and 2 are good.
I hear mana 3 is bad.
Though I don't know which mana you speak of.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Love stories good?
> 
> Oh thats a good one


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

I said mana games.

Assume all until otherwise stated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I said mana games.
> 
> Assume all until otherwise stated.



Okay there is just a hella lot.
Give me a second here man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2013)

Legend of mana 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Jz-sVQlCoDI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]peHXPMnGK6A[/YOUTUBE]
Remake



I'd recommend both really
Legend of mana 2 AKA Secret of mana

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]v5FR_i-EbDc[/YOUTUBE]



Seiken Densetsu 3 Japan only, but the best one you can grab it easily enough these days translated. I hear it's the best one and after playing those two I just mentioned I'd recommend it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1yaV-0EVdVs[/YOUTUBE]



Legend of Mana the ps1 game it has a different take on the series every action you take influences other things in a cause and effect manner.
Gameplay is pretty much the same, but the system is more complex.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_aNcqCYCJKk[/YOUTUBE]



Those are the only ones worth mentioning in the Mana series. (the first 4-5)
Of course other things use the name Mana, so I'm still not sure.
But there you go.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if Tellah felt cheated that he was the only dead person who helped the party at the end of FFIV.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

He's dead

fuck what he thinks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

zenieth said:


> He's dead
> 
> fuck what he thinks.



Saying it like a true Palom


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2013)

Got my phone and tweaked it for gaming purposes. Inb4 VLD rages over me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> Got my phone and tweaked it for gaming purposes. Inb4 VLD rages over me



 *highly disapproves*


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2013)

I can send you screencaps


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

I bet it could wipe your ass too.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 3, 2013)

So has anyone played FF4 iOS yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> So has anyone played FF4 iOS yet?



Liek I said SE is going phone


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2013)

How is the IOS version different from the few thousand other versions?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2013)

It's the DS version with less/no jaggies.

That's about it.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 3, 2013)

Squall's and greatness.

"I would never have guessed he was serious about it." (Quistis)
   (That guy's always serious. You should know that by now...)
   "What's going to happen to Seifer?" (Quistis)
   "He may already be dead."
   "How can you be so casual? I feel... sorry for him!" (Rinoa)
   (...Feel sorry? Seifer would hate to hear that...)
   "I still hope he's alive!" (Rinoa)
   (Think what you want... Reality isn't so kind. Everything doesn't work out the way you want it to. That's why...) As long as you don't get your hopes up, you can take anything... You feel less pain. Anyway, whatever wish you have is none of my business."

An enemy that is pure evil? Right or wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views

"What happened to the Master?" (Quistis)
   "Forget about it for now."
   "I can't believe you said that. I think what just happened is really serious." (Rinoa)
   "What's the point of talking about it now!? You don't know what's going on, either! This is crazy. I don't know what's going on anymore. I feel like a helpless puppet being manipulated in some major scheme." 

"You can't handle everything on your own. We want you to talk to us a little more. That's all. I know it's not easy but I wish you would trust us and rely on us a little more." (Rinoa)
   (Am I that untrusting...? Maybe I'm this way because I'm scared. Nothing lasts in this world. It feels great to have friends who believe in you, and adults you can rely on. That's why it's so dangerous, especially if you become used to it. Someday you're bound to lose everything. Everybody around you will be gone. Then what are you left with? Nothing. Nobody... It's so miserable. And it's inevitable. It's so hard to recover from something like that. I never ever want to deal with that again. I can't. Even if it means being alone...) [lost in thoughts]
   "I don't get it. What's going on?" (Rinoa)
   (Huh!? What? Oh, me?) "Sorry about that. So... are we finished here?"
   "Wait! You're not gettin' off that easy. You still owe me an answer." (Rinoa)
   (Answer for what...? Oh...) "Fine. I'll ask for help when I really need it. I'll try to trust everybody more often. Ok?"
   "What is your problem!? Why do you have to be like that!? Are you mad or something? Tell me you are, because this really can't be you!" (Rinoa)
   "I'm sorry."
   "You're not sorry! You just wanna get the hell out of here, that's all! Geez! Why does it have to be like this!? Why!?" (Rinoa) [runs away]
   (...Oh well. This won't change anything... I think I was honest. I prefer to be alone, right? ... Yeah...)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

Squall really doesn't brood over stuff. He's just unashamedly blunt


and occasionally an asshole


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2013)

Isn't that a recipy for being successful nowadays?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

If he were so blunt he would not think half the things he should be saying.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

usually. But squall also suffers from shitty translations.

Which is why his English catchphrase is "..." and "whatever"

when he really doesn't say either of those things, ever.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> If he were so blunt he would not think half the things he should be saying.



If he thinks half the things he should be saying.

Guess what?

He's not saying those things.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

zenieth said:


> If he thinks half the things he should be saying.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> He's not saying those things.



 Of course he isn't...I really need to get back to that game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

So again, how is he not blunt?

Do you need a lesson on the concept of speech, Dae?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

zenieth said:


> So again, how is he not blunt?
> 
> Do you need a lesson on the concept of speech, Dae?



 Well you said he does not say that stuff...so i took it he is not that blunt outside of his head.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 3, 2013)

I found this shit on Youtube, fucking hilarious
[YOUTUBE]YjnlbyuOl5g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P5wQXYdTBsg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CyidjBBNCPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well you said he does not say that stuff...so i took it he is not that blunt outside of his head.



...but he does say stuff outside of his mind.

everything that's not () is stuff he says.


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2013)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2013)

zenieth said:


> If he thinks half the things he should be saying.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> *He's not saying those things*.





zenieth said:


> ...but he does say stuff outside of his mind.
> 
> everything that's not () is stuff he says.



 Then bolded is confusing. I took it as it was said.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 3, 2013)

I started playing Dissidia again for some Squall nostalgia and i realize, though he is my favorite FF character of all time, how much i hate his voice actor compare to this.

David Boreanaz AKA Angel
[YOUTUBE]qkdAuKxob-Q[/YOUTUBE]

Doug Erholtz
[YOUTUBE]2_ZjMO2tHoU[/YOUTUBE]
This the only one i can find

If a FF8 CGI movie was be ever made, i would prefer David over Doug.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 4, 2013)

Got to Cerrobi Steppe in FF12... dat... music.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Steppe was fucking huge.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2013)

The sheer size of FF12 is a reason to play it

And yes Cerobi Steppe


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Not just that the amount of end game content that's there is awesome as well


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2013)

ITT: FF12 love


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> Not just that the amount of end game content that's there is awesome as well



 Content through the whole game period. Has Gilgamesh in it so only natural.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm running around with Balthier equipped with a pole.  He spins that stick like a boss.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2013)

I've found that he's best ecquipped with the Tournesol. Best damage. Fran is great with a pole, which makes me think Square did that deliberately


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Wished they beefed up the main game difficulty.

like 

15 of the marks completely shit on end boss in power.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2013)

The two final summons shit on bosses in genera


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> ITT: FF12 love


I have the original EU version disc(sealed in box),I don't know if it's dual-audio or not



Nois said:


> I've found that he's best ecquipped with the Tournesol. Best damage. Fran is great with a pole, which makes me think Square did that deliberately


Fran is a sexy dark-skin elf


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2013)

So there is love for FF12:sanji

I thought everyone hated it, it was the 1st FF I played.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 4, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Wished they beefed up the main game difficulty.
> 
> like
> 
> 15 of the marks completely shit on end boss in power.



Thats the usual Final Fantasy pattern Final Bosses are usually pushovers once you reach a certain level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Wished they beefed up the main game difficulty.
> 
> like
> 
> *15 of the marks completely shit on end boss in power.*






Nois said:


> The two final summons shit on bosses in genera



Especially considering that plotwise that strongest form of the final boss should theoretically be stronger then them...except Gilgamesh.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I have the original EU version disc(sealed in box),I don't know if it's dual-audio or not
> 
> 
> *Fran is a sexy dark-skin elf*



 Bunny you mean.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 4, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> So there is love for FF12:sanji
> 
> I thought everyone hated it, it was the 1st FF I played.



I liked 12 as a whole loved it up until the point of leaving the Gran Kiltias. The game then became just a massive hike with not enough story and character progression in my opinion. The journey to Archades Traveling to Giruvegan and the 100 story tower in Pharos was just over kill.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2013)

Penelo is best with a Pole.

I never used Fran as she has the worst stats of everyone by a decent margin. Plus her voice is just...what the fuck is that accent. 

The Steppe has some godly music though. FFXII's soundtrack is easily the most underrated thing about it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure there are a couple bosses more powerful than the end boss

but fucking 15?

And that's not counting the optional Espers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

magic Pot strongest creature in game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Sure there are a couple bosses more powerful than the end boss
> 
> but fucking 15?
> 
> And that's not counting the optional Espers.



There are fodder more powerful than the end boss.
The end boss is simply just hit him until he decides to die.
I mean I'm doing 0 damage and it's killing him?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey hey, what the hell is wrong with having 15 bosses stronger then the stories final boss? It's awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Not when the final boss is piss easy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Man I hate getting zoriak...Ultima was bad enough...but getting to this guy....ugh. I am going to enjoy beating his ass.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I have the original EU version disc(sealed in box),I don't know if it's dual-audio or not
> 
> 
> Fran is a sexy dark-skin elf


I'd like to have some of the games in sealed boxes


Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> So there is love for FF12:sanji
> 
> I thought everyone hated it, it was the 1st FF I played.


Nice reverse order then


VastoLorDae said:


> Especially considering that plotwise that strongest form of the final boss should theoretically be stronger then them...except Gilgamesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny you mean.


Gilgamesh is the resident fishermen king of FF12 but I gotta admit, his sidequest was EPIC.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Penelo is best with a Pole.
> 
> I never used Fran as she has the worst stats of everyone by a decent margin. Plus her voice is just...what the fuck is that accent.
> 
> The Steppe has some godly music though. FFXII's soundtrack is easily the most underrated thing about it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2013)

Just reached Archades.  Gonna do that tomorrow- er, later today.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2013)

Started playing the FFIII for android. This thing is actually sweet:33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2013)

Speaking of final bosses... the SNES-era FF final bosses are my favorites.


My favored party in XII is Balthier-Fran-Basch (and they have the worst stats, lol).  I'm just not interested in Vaan and Penelo, and Ashe is... kinda a bitch and a little bit of a hypocrite (disdaining people for being thieves, then trying to steal something yourself is just... ). Would it kill her to show a little gratitude to the people risking their lives to help her every now and then?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2013)

I mainly used Vaan I got the Zodiac spear at like level 10 and 1 hit everything for the whole game besides bosses

love


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 5, 2013)

Roms aren't working for me. I've tried on No$GBA, and Desmume.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2013)

Get your GED first cuz


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2013)

My preferred FFXII Party is Ashe, Penelo and Basch. 

As for final bosses...that's tough. I've beateN IV, VII, VIII, IX, X, XII and XIII and I guess out of all of those I think IV and VII had the best final bosses. As much as I loved XII, I wasn't too wild about The Undying.

IV might have been a bit cheesy but I loved the praying bit to help the heroes recover so they can fight evil itself. It's very inspirational and heartwarming.

With VII, I think Seraph Sephiroth's introduction is just phenomenal. The way the screen fades to black after Bizarro dies, then you hear the Planet itself screaming, then One-Winged Angel starts playing while you still can't see anything, and finally, only once it gets to the appropriately epic part of the song does Sephiroth dramatically appear on the sreen. It's all done so well.

Least favorite final boss is probably Yu Yevon for obvious reasons. If we don't count him though, then probably Orphan. Good music and stuff but it felt kinda out of nowhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sakaguchi himself said FFVI was a "puppet show" compared to VII and it's easy to see what he means when you see the superb cinematic direction in VII.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2013)

I always enjoyed the Kefka fight, but with my FFVI parties he was a bit easyish. Setzer and Locke

And of course, mothafuckn Sabin


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sakaguchi himself said FFVI was a "puppet show" compared to VII and it's easy to see what he means when you see the superb cinematic direction in VII.



[YOUTUBE]MVs-PGFuYQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sakaguchi himself said FFVI was a "puppet show" compared to VII and it's easy to see what he means when you see the superb cinematic direction in VII.


A puppet show with better characters and a better executed plot.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2013)

those faces

And yes, VII is a variation of VI really. But we've been there haven't we


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2013)

FF VII came out after FF VI.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> A puppet show with better characters and a better executed plot.



The muppets>>>>>>>FF7


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2013)

UR is right. I liked VII, seriously. Discarding all the hype and fandom irrationality, I liked it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2013)

FF IX is the 9th numbered Final Fantasy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2013)

People give to much credit to the first of it's kind. Like with Ocarina, the game has been surpassed, but because it was really groundbreaking, and it was the first to do what it did, it gets all the fame and credit, despite not being as good as it's successors game wise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2013)

And pray tell why should it not get credit, groova? It's successor is only better because it build off of it.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2013)

It's like saying the alphabet doesn't deserve any credit, because the books written with it are much better...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2013)

Nois said:


> It's like saying the alphabet doesn't deserve any credit, because the books written with it are much better...




No. It's more like a good book, the first of it's kind in a sense, being given all the credit and fame, when it's successors over decades later have far surpassed it in quality and quantity, but yet still thinking the original is the best despite it being inferior in every category.


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2013)

Among the FF series, I'd say only a few surpass VII significantly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nois said:


> Among the FF series, I'd say only a few surpass VII significantly.



Considering the range of the list that isn't to hard.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 6, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My favored party in XII is Balthier-Fran-Basch (and they have the worst stats, lol).  I'm just not interested in Vaan and Penelo, and Ashe is... kinda a bitch and a little bit of a hypocrite (disdaining people for being thieves, then trying to steal something yourself is just... ). Would it kill her to show a little gratitude to the people risking their lives to help her every now and then?



Yeah, my main party is/was Vaan/Fran/Ashe. Used Vaan because he was the "main protagonist", Fran because Fran and Ashe because she seemed to be a good healer and I disliked Penelo.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Least favorite final boss is probably Yu Yevon for obvious reasons.



I think the sole reason why they made the fight against the Aeons and YuYevon so damn easy was because the final scenes were too damn long and unskippable. Can you imagine to fight against YuYevon, die and see the 3495min cutscenes over and over again? Would be like Yunalesca x10


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 6, 2013)

So I'm in Archades doing chop crap and I try to go back to Old Archades, and Balthier shows up and accuses me of trying to ditch him. 

Reminds me of FFV where Faris leaves your party in the first town to go get plastered, but shows up whenever you talk to a shopkeeper.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2013)

FFVII isn't the best game in the series but it still does a few things better than the games that are superior to it

It handles the main party better than IX and XII for example. IX had a real trouble with abandoning its cast save for Zidane and Garnet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFVII isn't the best game in the series but it still does a few things better than the games that are superior to it
> 
> It handles the main party better than IX and XII for example. IX had a real trouble with abandoning its cast save for Zidane and Garnet.



Bullshit


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2013)

As far as final bosses go:

1) Jecht/Braska's Final Aeon - Don't count Yu Yevon as a boss since you can't lose so therefore the final boss position falls to Jecht who was just an all arund great boss. Great build up for most of the game, great design, otherworld is a kickass theme and he is a decent challenge if you aren't over levelled or don't have any celestial weapons

2) Caius Ballad/Jet, Amber and Garnet Bahamut - One of the few things XIII-2 definately has over XIII is a far better final boss in that he was actually the hardest of the guantlet and not the easiest, not to mention Caius is awesome and he turns into three freaking Bahamuts. Invisible depths is also one of the best boss themes in the series though Heart of Chaos from the previous battle is better

3) Ultimecia - Eerie latin chant as you enter the battle leading into the Extreme which is also a great theme, creepy ass form (IMO the best final boss design in the series) not to mention being the finale of a great chain of final battles. She probably should have been mentioned earlier than she was though she was still there most of the game through Edea so she still had sufficient build up to her final fight

4) Sephiroth - Do I need to explain this one? I may not like him as a villain but I can't deny the final battle was great, too easy though. One Winged Angel as much as it is overrated is still great and the intro to the fight and theme is only beaten by Ultimecia IMO. Supernova is fun to watch the first time though it could have done without being unessential long especially since Seph can use it more than once.

5) Orphan - If his first form had been the final fight then Orphan may have beaten Sephiroth I personally like his final design, quite symbolic given his purpose. He was too easy in the 2nd fight especially compared to the first one or even the Barthandelus fight that preceded both Orphan forms.Also born anew > Nascent requiem though it isn't a bad theme in the slightest. Not to mention he ended one of the best final dungeons in the series and had great build up like most of this list


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 7, 2013)

Just fought Gilgamesh.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bullshit



signed off on that x 2.

9 treated it's cast near perfectly save for amarant.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2013)

Except for never really resolving Freya's story at all. In fact it's all but forgotten after Cleyra is destroyed and only the ending brings it up again. So that's like a whole disk and a half of nothing for her.

The ending was good don't get me wrong but they kinda left Freya, Vivi and Eiko all hanging until said ending.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Just fought Gilgamesh.



And it changed your life.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with Zael t an extent that IX lost some of the main party members in the shuffles but Vivi wasn't one of them he was more develpoed than Zidane himself. Steiner is arguable he's not as bad as Freya. Amarant a cool character but might as well been filler the Tantalus guys were more interesting than him. Quina one of my favorite characters in the game was comic relief but was the best irrelevantto the plot character in Final fantasy. Eiko kind of comes to late in the game to really say she got left behind for her screen time I thought they did her well. Another thing that I hated about the cast management was you didn't have freedom to arrange your party until halfway through disk 3. So I'll agree VII managed its main cast better.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd say X treated its cast pretty well to except for I was dissapointed with Lulu. She actually ahd an interesting backstory. They could have went into detail more being  on two previous pilgrimages prior to being a guardian for Yuna. She got plenty of screen time but not enough development. Really the only thing is she started coming off more nice instead of a cruel bitch. Kimarhi also was lacking but I never cared for him.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 7, 2013)

The810kid said:


> I'd say X treated its cast pretty well to except for I was dissapointed with Lulu. She actually ahd an interesting backstory. They could have went into detail more being  on two previous pilgrimages prior to being a guardian for Yuna. She got plenty of screen time but not enough development. Really the only thing is she started coming off more nice instead of a cruel bitch. Kimarhi also was lacking but I never cared for him.



Well there was the encounter with her first summoner in Yojimbo's cave but yeah she did ease up a lot in how harsh she was to people by the end of the game especially after that cave. She did have an interesting backstory (not as much as Auron's but still interesting) but yeah her development wasn't really handled well even in comparison to Rikku who only really joined the party a 3rd of the way through the game.

I personally thought XIII handled the characters very well, they all had sufficient development, heck the first half of the game was dedicated to it and pretty much all resolved their issues before the game ended. This is of course ignoring XIII-2 which ruined the development of some of them especially Lightning though XIII-2 did have Noel and Caus and they were good but yeah XIII was better. Fang could have used more screen-time in the fist game though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Except for never really resolving Freya's story at all. In fact it's all but forgotten after Cleyra is destroyed and only the ending brings it up again. So that's like a whole disk and a half of nothing for her.



Freya's story all but ends in Cleyra. The only issue with her story isn't Freya so much as it is the ambiguity of what happened to Frately. From the point of her finding Frately and losing Cleyra her entire goal moves onward to helping Garnet.



> The ending was good don't get me wrong but they kinda left Freya,* Vivi* and Eiko all hanging until said ending.



*Bullshit*

 Vivi is the single most developed character in FF9. Only other character who has as much character growth and resolution as him is Garnet.

To say vivi got lost in the plot kinda makes me skeptical as fuck about if you even remember ff9.

Eiko also is never left hanging in resolution. He story comes to a stout end and all of her issues are resolved (not that she actually had any.)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2013)

Um, yes Eiko did have issues. Her whole obsessive crush on Zidane was due to her suffering an extreme bout of loneliness on account of being, well, alone.
Then in the ending she's randomly with Cid and Hilda and now she has parents. Not foreshadowed or built up at all - just a "now she's not alone."

And Vivi did develop. He overcame his fear and confusion about death. How did he overcome it? By having children; by leaving a legacy on this world. When did we learn about this? Yep, the ending. Never brought up before that as far as i can recall.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Um, yes Eiko did have issues. Her whole obsessive crush on Zidane was due to her suffering an extreme bout of loneliness on account of being, well, alone.
> Then in the ending she's randomly with Cid and Hilda and now she has parents. Not foreshadowed or built up at all - just a "now she's not alone."



I know exactly what Eiko's issue was. Problem is it never really was an issue because she made it a nonissue, she had a bout of lonliness early on and then she grew the fuck up. The ending up with Cid and Hilda wasn't a resolution but more an after thought. Eiko's lonliness problem was resolved by her taking on the status of the most mature member of the whole party.



> And Vivi did develop. He overcame his fear and confusion about death. How did he overcome it? By having children;



I seriously have doubts that you remember jack shit about the series. Vivi overcame his fear of death by striving to make an impact himself. Him having kids wasn't what made him overcome his fear of death. He chose to remember those who died and strove forward. His children are his legacy, they aren't aren't his resolution.



> by leaving a legacy on this world. When did we learn about this? Yep, the ending. Never brought up before that as far as i can recall.



Cause everything from Disc 1 - 4 didn't happen. Vivi's story arc totally began and ended at the start of the black mage village. He didn't contemplate the origin of himself, no thought on if he was a machine, no reflection about the life that his adoptive father lived, no attempt to grasp the ways of the world himself, not fighting against a destiny he supposedly had. Nope Vivi's entire arc is summed up in his fear of dying which only comes up in disc 2

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2013)

Gilgamesh shits on all of them. Gilgamesh>Your favorite character


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2013)

FF has some pretty developed worlds


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> FF has some pretty developed worlds



 Some needed some follow up...like what IV got albeit years later.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2013)

how much end game content after FB does ff9 have?

no spoilers pls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2013)

Have not gotten that far in aroud 10 years...sorry.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 8, 2013)

What are some of all your favourite character themes in FF games. I like these:

Aerith's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CK2hx377iU[/YOUTUBE]

Okay despite how overall mediocre I find FFVII's soundtrack to be I absolutely love this theme. I mean not only does it belong to one of the few characters I actually liked It's just a beautiful theme all around.




Auron's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyqKg3wDbg[/YOUTUBE]

There are many reasons this guy is one of my favourite FF characters, having an amazing character theme is just one of them. Then that is to be expected given how awesome all around the FFX soundtrack was




Seymour's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq4MTygSQ-4[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know what it is about this theme, but I never really get tired of listening to it even if I do get tired of seeing Seymour everytime it plays but that's the way it goes especially when it is his theme




Snow's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FaZQoZf4OY[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe this, the character i care the least about has one of the best character themes in the entire game, it helps matters that this shit plays at some of the most epic moments in the game.




Dysley's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ja4ZTEjeIQ[/YOUTUBE]

This shit freaking gives me chills every time I hear it, it just sounds awesome especially along with the scenes it plays in like Barthandelus explaing the focus to the l'cie and sadistically shattering Serah and Dajh's crystals. Truly a magnificent, fun to hate bastard.




Ragnarok's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEjQMzJkZw[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this counts as a character theme but if it does it is absolutely awesome. Not only does it give a feeling of mystery which suits Ragnarok it also somehow says "you're screwed" which you would have been if you had to fight Ragnarok.




Yeul's theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFS2Am1Ouog[/YOUTUBE]

What can I say, I nearly burst into tears when I first heard this and that was before I played the game. Even if you don't like Yeul this song is just awesome period.




Caius' theme

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vXYBEvSow[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sure most of you saw this coming so I wont bother explaining myself




So what are all of your favourite character themes?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 8, 2013)

^Have you happened to play any FFs prior to VII?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 8, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ^Have you happened to play any FFs prior to VII?



Unfortunately no, planning on getting around to it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> how much end game content after FB does ff9 have?
> 
> no spoilers pls



Endgame content. Not a lot outside of 2 bosses. If you mean extra content, a lot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2013)

O_O...has anyone played final fantasy crystal chronicles the crystal bearers yet??


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

No?

No~

Nein

ni

nunca

non

nope

FU*N*CK Y*O*U!


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> O_O...has anyone played final fantasy crystal chronicles the crystal bearers yet??



I think my cousin has that game though I haven't heard much about it from her so I doubt its that good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2013)

I've heard some things.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2013)

I know someone here did play it...but he does not post here anymore.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 9, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> What are some of all your favourite character themes in FF games. I like these:
> 
> Aerith's theme
> 
> ...



I'm too lazy to post the links so I'll name them 

My favorite character themes are Cid highwinds Aeris, Celes, Terra's, (although I consider awakening to be her true theme) Amarants, Lightnings, Vanilles, Fangs, Sephiroth chosen by the planet theme, Kuja's variation of themes, The Shinra theme, Turks theme, The succession of witches which represents Edea/Ultimecia


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Turk's theme is god tier smooth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)

Cecil's Theme


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Krypton (Jan 9, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Some needed some follow up...like what IV got albeit years later.



Too me, viii is the best candidate for and after years.

Though they answered a few question at the end of viii, they also left plenty open ones.

The biggest one being, did Squall survived the Time Compression, or was he in a loop and imagined the ending.

Imaging if the story continue and Ultimacia won and everything after the ending was Ultimacia's doing.

Then again, I'll admit am a viii fanboy and anything new to viii would be welcomed by me. 

But then again, I don't want my favorite in the series to become so shitty like vii with all of his shitty remakes.

But then again, I want more viii.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Cecil's Theme


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)

Good call on Laguna's Theme. I wasn't a huge fan of the in game version but the orchestrated arrangement was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

> Lightning has only got 13 days to save the world, and though it’s currently being decided just how long those days will be in real world time, it is said the team is thinking they will be somewhere between 1-2 hours long each. In current play tests it is said the game is being beaten in about 2 to 4 days



And you thought you're gonna buy a long RPG worth 60 bucks?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2013)

> What are some of all your favourite character themes in FF games.



Favourite character themes? I would go with:

_Terra's Theme
Shadow's Theme
Kefka
Aerith's Theme
Cid's Theme 
Red XIII's Theme
Turks' Theme
The Great Warrior_ (Assuming this counts as Seto's theme.)
_The Nightmare Begins_ (Vincent's theme.)
_J-E-N-O-V-A
Those Chosen by the Planet_ (Sephiroth's main theme.)
_Succession of Witches_ (Edea's theme.)
_Julia
Freya's Theme
Rose of May_ (Beatrix's theme.)
_Amarant's Theme
Jesters of the Moon_ (Zorn and Thorn's theme.)
_Song of Memories_ (One of Garnet's themes?)
_The Price of Freedom_ (Zack's theme.)

I couldn't even recall Auron's theme, but after listening to it in Adamant's post, it sounds good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)

How the fuck could I forget this.












And just listen to the Celtic Moon version.













Dream Brother said:


> I couldn't even recall Auron's theme, but after listening to it in Adamant's post, it sounds good.



Something I noticed when reflecting on my favorite character themes was that FFX gave everyone a theme song and they're all pretty good.

Tidus

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2013)

Cleared Pharos at Ridorana.  I... I'm at the end of the game, aren't I? O_o




Adamant soul said:


> So what are all of your favourite character themes?



Off the top of my head:
Freya's.
Vincent's.
Succession of Witches.
Red XIII's.
Home, Sweet Home.
Celes'.
Rydia's.
Aerith's.
Edgar+Sabin's.
Laguna's.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Disappointing aint it.

that's probably my biggest problem with ff12

it should have been twice as long as it actually is.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 9, 2013)

Too me, Arutimishia theme is still by far the best boss theme in all of Final Fantasy.

I've listening to all of, and though alot of people tend to choose One Winged Angel, that theme as nothing on Arutimishia.

The beginning alone hypes you up, it's like a big orgasm waiting to happen, and when it does it leaves you winded, out of breath, sweating and knees turn to jelly type of song.

The Exteme


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah

The Extreme is rather godly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2013)

Beat it. I've still got a lot of stuff to do in it, though.



zenieth said:


> Disappointing aint it.
> 
> that's probably my biggest problem with ff12
> 
> it should have been twice as long as it actually is.



Well... I'm a bit mystified as to why they didn't develop the characters any further.  The cast has great bones but not much was done with them.

And, uh... I don't really get why Balthier and Fran vanished for a year.  I could understand if the ending took place after like... a month, but a year? Wtf were they doing the whole time? O_o

So... my overall impressions off the top of my head were:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good things:
Balthier. <3
Music was great, same with VA work/graphics and style for the most part.
Rather enjoyed the setting's lore and presentation.
Interesting battle system.
I liked the License Board.
Fran. <3
Gate crystals were nice.
Script was pretty awesome.
Had some pretty good antagonists/NPCs.


Bad things:
Lack of character development. Real shame, there, and something they could have easily avoided any number of ways, through side-quests or a chat system or... yeah.

Game is a bit too grind-heavy; I think that LP should have been a bit easier to come by, at least.

Whoever came up with that random chest-Diamond Armlet-Zodiac Spear shit should die in a fire.

Some of the rare monsters/marks are stupidly hard to find (I don't think I've even done half of them ). Stuff like that basically demands a guide.

Beyond those, I think that the game could have been much improved with just a few other tweaks- smoother loot/bazaar system, more gate crystals, allowing you to actually fly the Strahl (which is one of my favorite airships in the series now but you can't even really fly it which SUCKS), making the in-game model faces a bit better-looking, making quickenings more character-related, making Espers not pathetic/don't have them replace other party members, rearranging some spell/tech locations, bestiary presentation is clunky and needs streamlining.  Weapon types could use some re-balancing so that some are less useless than they were.  Having characters talk on occasion while performing acts/running around in-game, because there is so much to the game that I think only hearing characters talk in battle when you use quickenings is kind of eh.


Now I'm a nit-picker so I'm probably giving the wrong impression.  I really liked this game.  Was pretty awesome. I'm tempted to bump a game off my top five to put FFXII in its place...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)

FFVIII came out in 1998? So that's 1998 to 2008 right?

I dunno. It has some stiff competition from FFIX-XII and then there's also Xenogears, Xenosaga and Baten Kaitos.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Beat it. I've still got a lot of stuff to do in it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it. FFXII belogns in the Top 5 FFs for everyone.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

The Extreme was a remixed Force Your Way

which is probably the awesomest generic Boss battle theme.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Do it. FFXII belogns in the Top 5 FFs for everyone.



Damn.  Gonna be tough to pick.  I mean... IV-VII and IX comprise my top five.  They tend to swim about it depending on my mood so I don't have a definitive 'fifth place.'


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2013)

I do pretty much the same. Although instead of V and VI I have X and XII. This might be  because I barely played V and I still haven't finished VI.

I guess my ranking be something like:
IV
VII
IX
XII
X


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2013)

In No order

VI
VII
IX
X
IV


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2013)

VII/7(on-hold)
X/10(first one in Japanese)
XII/12(I still have to play it)
XIII/13(currently playing)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2013)

Fosdi1ck said:


> Back then it seemed so damn hard to find a way to the door through the crowd.



 You must be talking about VIII because besides that one part in VII with the pipe in VII that part during the assassination tricked me as well. spent hours trying to find the damn door!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2013)

V and X-2 have such great gameplay, but V's story just doesn't hold up as well to the rest of the series, and X-2's... 

So maybe I'll bump V off for XII.  I dunno.

But now it's time for me to buckle down, restart and actually FINISH X. I don't like the Sphere Grid, though not as much as the junction system.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2013)

X-2's story was...erm, unique. 

It really is a game geared more towards sidequests and exploration than to the main plot. In fact, if you just play through the required missions, you only get something like 36% Completion.


----------



## Nois (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey hey hey, The Sphere grid is no wonder of the world, but it tain't that bad. It's fun to unlock all those lil spheres.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 10, 2013)

we still talking about XII? I always felt Reddas was an underrated character the game should have had more of him in it but alot of character should have had more screen time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2013)

Is Final Fantasy Dimensions worth it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2013)

Leave the D out of this.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2013)

The810kid said:


> we still talking about XII? I always felt Reddas was an underrated character the game should have had more of him in it but alot of character should have had more screen time.



Reddas was awesome and he, like every other FFXII character, should have been developed more.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2013)

Larsa, Vossler, Reddas  should've been regular characters in the stock


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2013)

Larsa should have just been the goddam main character.

They say Square forced Vaan into the game so that they could have a cute male lead to draw in the fangirls.


BOOM. There you fucking go you nitwits. And not only does he satisfy the superficial requirements, he had a solid connection to the plot, serving as a foil to both Ashe and Vayne. And don't forget the fact he dual wields, which is always badass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2013)

And there's also the fact he and Penelo would have been a great couple.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Larsa should have just been the goddam main character.
> 
> They say Square forced Vaan into the game so that they could have a cute male lead to draw in the fangirls.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD YES.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2013)

They also forced Vaan in the game because they thought Basch would be a bad lead after mixed reception of Vagrant Story

Vaan is a no-name character, I think he speaks so little in the game, so that everyone can emphasize with him.

But fuck me if Larsa isn't a better choice IN EVERY WAY. He interacts with the group more than Vaan does

And I'm gonna be forever butthurt for Vossler not making it into the cast...

Best XII roster would be: Larsa, Balthier, Basch, Fran, Ashe, Vossler, Reddas, Penelo. Not to mention Montblanc

On another note, if they ever made another main title in Ivalice, and planned a multi-game experience like with XIII, I'd be happy with two games in the same setting, but different plots, that ultimately get together. Kind of like it was in Golden Sun. That worked out pretty damn well.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Hey hey hey, The Sphere grid is no wonder of the world, but it tain't that bad. It's fun to unlock all those lil spheres.



I also liked it that you can see every ability which gives you more motivation to level up.

Aaaaaaaaaaand

can I hope for more?  (and why the heck is this called wtf? or do i interpret this smiley wrong?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 11, 2013)

I never thought I would do this but I must defend Vaan somewhat. Yes he was a bad main character but he was the catalyst thats things in motion. If he would have never snuck in the palace the party would have never formed and the journey wouldn't have began.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2013)

celebpoison said:


> I also liked it that you can see every ability which gives you more motivation to level up.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaand
> 
> can I hope for more?  (and why the heck is this called wtf? or do i interpret this smiley wrong?


I think it's "wtf[is this marvelous thing]"

Ah that deffinitely, I loved how you coould go all "fuuuuuuuuu, neeed level up for that spell"


The810kid said:


> I never thought I would do this but I must defend Vaan somewhat. Yes he was a bad main character but he was the catalyst thats things in motion. If he would have never snuck in the palace the party would have never formed and the journey wouldn't have began.



Well, I do think that could've been executed in a different way and still work out. They could've made Penelo abit more hot headed, and have her sneak into the castle with her friends or something, and voila.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember back when Vaan was supposed to be a white mage

named Aqua.


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2013)

That idea didn't go very different.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

Obviously. Still would have been interesting to have a white mage MC.

He was also Basch's vassal or some such backstory.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx43Oqozq-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jan 11, 2013)

The International Zodiac Sign version fixes that bit guys. You can have Vaan as a White Mage


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

News on X HD are coming.

My penis is ready.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Tries to take on Yiazmat*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2013)

You poor sap. My condolences.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> News on X HD are coming.
> 
> My penis is ready.



If true then lol


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 12, 2013)

I've played FFXIII-2 on both my PS3 and 360 and have to admit that it's really different from anything I've played in the series so far, but at the same time I find it really hard to rated higher than some of the older games in the series like 8 and 9.

7 is still one of my personal favorites, but X and XII for the PS2 are games that I will play almost immediately even if I have the opportunity to play the newer games, plus at the moment I'm planning to get FF3 for my Vita and I'm happy to still have my DS copy as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Tries to take on Yiazmat*



FOOL! PREPARE TO HAVE YOUR TIME WASTED!

 But how many espers did you get? side bosses you have taken down?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 13, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> FOOL! PREPARE TO HAVE YOUR TIME WASTED!
> 
> But how many espers did you get? side bosses you have taken down?



All of the espers.  I have killed all the hunts but Yiazmat (which I'm fighting now)  but I haven't got all the monsters yet- I'm missing quite a few rare monsters and I understand that there is an Omega in this game? Haven't got that yet.

Ugh, this is taking forever, and he managed to nail me with a Cyclone when I didn't have Bubble+Shell up and it took me about ten minutes to recover from that. Still, he's in critical, so I'm getting somewhere. >_>

...

Two bars left...

...

Haha... gotcha, bitch.


----------



## Nois (Jan 13, 2013)

Gaawa owning Yiazmat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

Wait till yaizmat number 2


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2013)

Started FF6 today, beat Ultros for the first time, now I'm at the scenario split. Will I get to go through all of them eventually, or do I only get to choose one?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 13, 2013)

This FF12 talk reminds me that I have to get back on my IZJS run...

I wonder where my ISO is


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome said:


> This FF12 talk reminds me that I have to get back on my IZJS run...
> 
> I wonder where my ISO is



Honestly I liked the game so much that I'm tempted to get ahold of IZJS myself... but I'm so indecisive that I don't know if I'd ever be able to choose my classes. XD

But first I need to play through FFX all the way.


----------



## Nois (Jan 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Started FF6 today, beat Ultros for the first time, now I'm at the scenario split. Will I get to go through all of them eventually, or do I only get to choose one?


You go through all of them; and the Forest bit is THE BEST


Gaawa-chan said:


> Honestly I liked the game so much that I'm tempted to get ahold of IZJS myself... but I'm so indecisive that I don't know if I'd ever be able to choose my classes. XD
> 
> But first I need to play through FFX all the way.



I totally get you, I sometimes play a game with a walkthrough solely because the thought of losing a missable event/item activates my ocd and a big NOPE shows above my head

Speaking of which, I was thinking of playing V again [didn't get to finish before], are there a lot of missable things?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2013)

Nois said:


> I totally get you, I sometimes play a game with a walkthrough solely because the thought of losing a missable event/item activates my ocd and a big NOPE shows above my head
> 
> Speaking of which, I was thinking of playing V again [didn't get to finish before], are there a lot of missable things?



I played X-2 a little and from what I understand you basically HAVE to have a WT to get the 'best' ending and even then the WT probably overlooked something you need to do or something like that... >_>

Battle system is a ton of fun, though.


About V.  All the chests in Karnak Castle are missable if you don't properly pace yourself during your escape, and if you're playing a version with a bestiary, you can miss the Death Claw? boss entry at the end of the castle if you kill the guy who attacks you too quickly.

There is one glaring thing that's easy to miss (I remember because I missed it the first time I played).  You can get a song in the Library of the Ancients in the third part of the game but only during a very, very brief period.  You have to examine a book on the roof.  Carefully examine each of the towns.  Play every piano and talk to every bard... oh, and there's a town with a 'ring' of pink? flowers.  Walk on the ring clockwise and a frog will show up and give you the Toad spell.  Not sure if that's missable or not but...

Um... what else is easy to miss in V?  Oh! In this one forest that burns down there's a chest that you can choose to open before and after the fire starts.  Depending on when you open it, the contents will be different- two different shields, I think, but I can't remember what they were.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84fvNbuOhjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

Argh.  Nois, this is all your fault.  I played FFV all evening and most of the night because of you. 

...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

I played FF6 all day yesterday lol, inside the Sealed Gate Cave.  Well, actually, I'm in the Phantom Forest grinding for Magic AP against Ghosts (3 AP if you fight one by itself).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2013)

SE just opened a teaser site for what looks like....a mobile game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

WHERE'S MY TYPE 0 YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's just teasing a "confirmed" iOS game called Final Fantasy: All The Bravest. It was confirmed to be all All The Bravest once people dug into the website's code. 

And no, it has nothing to do with Bravely Default.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

now where was that death kun quote?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

It's in the Versus thread. Shouldn't be hard to find considering nothing happens there.


----------



## Nois (Jan 15, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Argh.  Nois, this is all your fault.  I played FFV all evening and most of the night because of you.
> 
> ...





Death-kun said:


> I played FF6 all day yesterday lol, inside the Sealed Gate Cave.  Well, actually, I'm in the Phantom Forest grinding for Magic AP against Ghosts (3 AP if you fight one by itself).






zenieth said:


> WHERE'S MY TYPE 0 YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!


----------



## Reyes (Jan 15, 2013)

Man whatever happen to the fortress Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah...they just take viral marketing and shit over everybody's hopes and dreams with it


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Versus is vaporware, never gonna come out, Nomura sucks, where's KH3, go die in a hole Toriyama, etc.



there we go.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

iOS r teh devil

Should be added to that quote.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah...they just take viral marketing and shit over everybody's hopes and dreams with it



TWEWY2 nope
TWEWY IoS.
A big countdown for it and everything.
Countdowns for IoS games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2013)

what...have I missed?

*looks at zen's post*

oh...same old shit from SE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2013)

They also had a "Star XXXXX" countdown just a few weeks ago, ios game 

Everyone foolishly thought it was going to be a new star ocean game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2013)

I should try a STar Ocean game. Do they connect story wise or no?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

From what I've been told, they connect in the loosest way possible. You won't need to play the earlier games to get the plot of the game you're gonna play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2013)

whelp...just one of he many series that do that. But how is the story of the best one? I do not need anything mind blowing...just good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2013)

Just play Star Ocean 3 Till The End Of Time. The most accessible one story wise by far for beginners and not outdated like Star Ocean 1 or 2. And not absolute garbage like 4.

Star Ocean 3 is your best bet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just play Star Ocean 3 Till The End Of Time. The most accessible one story wise by far for beginners and not outdated like Star Ocean 1 or 2. And not absolute garbage like 4.
> 
> Star Ocean 3 is your best bet.



he's right, listen to him


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

SO4 does seem to have some nice anibabes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2013)

Its garbage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its garbage.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> he's right, listen to him


**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2013)

Myuria the best girl in SO4, followed by Meracle. Everyone else is shit.

SO3 your best bet no doubt. Dat Mirage.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

Keep in mind you won't see Mirage for 95% of the game.

Dat Nel on the other hand...  

Seriously, best character in the game. She was actually interesting on top of being sexy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

Also VLD, if you own a Gamecube or Wii, just forget So and play Baten Kaitos.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 15, 2013)

I just realized what game FFXII reminded me of:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

only combat wise.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> only combat wise.



True, I should have said that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

If you have played Secret of Mana I hope you get a chances to play seiken densetu 3.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> If you have played Secret of Mana I hope you get a chances to play seiken densetu 3.



I started it but didn't get very far.  I do that to a lot of games. 

That's one that is high on my priority of to-play games.


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2013)

Playing FFIII and FFV at the same time.

FFIII is fun! I'm thinking if 2 red mages, a monk and a black mage is a good party


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2013)

New character named Lumina



Lumina is a young woman who appears at Lightning?s destination. She?s both a help and a hindrance to Lightning. She?s very Sera-like, but more goth-loli, and with . She appears to be using Lightning as a toy.

Lightning, as previously confirmed, will have many new costumes in Lightning Returns, referred to in the game as ?Wear.? You can set three types of Wear and change them in battle. These include: the ?Dark Muse,? which consists of a knife, camouflage jacket, pants with wide holes, and a grid-shaped shield; and ?Alone in a Sandstorm,? which is armor like a samurai?s.

Of course, Lightning will also have new magic and abilities, and she?ll be able to guard and evade. She can also receive quests from a bulletin board. Clearing these quests apparently leads to time extensions.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> New character named Lumina
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



... Wow... >_>


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2013)

They all look like a mini Lightning anyway


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mPjJmOEcBo0[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Changed trailer to the english version

Release date also announced for Fall 2013. No idea about NA version yet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking at this trailer and looking at Lightning...I just wish for an FFVII HD remake so we get Cloud in Drag in high-definition.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2013)

TORIYAMA FUCK YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Byrd (Jan 17, 2013)

and still no news on Vesus... fuck you Square


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe this year sometime :/ or next year...:/ or the year after next


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> and still no news on Vesus... fuck you Square



It's coming out on iOS


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

How about












































never


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

*Square Enix Poll: Favorite Female Final Fantasy Character*



> The Japanese game developer Square Enix posted the results on Thursday for a poll for fans' favorite female character from the company's Final Fantasy franchise. The poll was held on Square Enix's Final Fantasy 25th anniversary commemoration forums. Forum members could vote for one character only, and if they voted for more than one character, only the first vote counted.



The results are:

1	Lightning -	Final Fantasy XIII
2	Aerith -	        Final Fantasy VII
3	Yuna -	        Final Fantasy X
4	Tifa -	        Final Fantasy VII
5	Celes -       Final Fantasy VI
6	Tina (Terra) -Final Fantasy VI
7	Serah	-        Final Fantasy XIII
8	Garnet -	Final Fantasy IX
8	Faris -	        Final Fantasy V
10	Rinoa -	        Final Fantasy VIII
10	Rydia -	        Final Fantasy IV
12	Selphie -	Final Fantasy VIII
13	Rikku -	        Final Fantasy X
14	Beatrix -	Final Fantasy IX
14	Yuffie -	        Final Fantasy VII
16	Ashe -	        Final Fantasy XII
17	Rosa -	        Final Fantasy IV
17	Eiko -	        Final Fantasy IX
17	Agrias -	Final Fantasy Tactics

Square Enix noted that Lightning had won the poll above Aerith by a narrow margin.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 17, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Square Enix Poll: Favorite Female Final Fantasy Character*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rinoa in the top 10 I would have thought Beatrix Yuffie and Rikku to all be more popular than Rinoa I'd even think Selphie would be above her in popularity. Also I'm a huge FF XIII fan but i'm surprised to see Serah ranked that high as well.


----------



## Nois (Jan 17, 2013)

Final Fantasy 3 is great:33

Current party: Knight, Geomancer, Ranger, Scholar


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

From Shittaku



> Me: People in the past would get attached to their chosen party, and that was a fun part of Final Fantasy games. With the party being just one person, [with the ATB system] you can still have the gameplay aspects of a party-like system, but without the emotional tie to the characters. Was there any worry that you were trading emotion for mechanics?
> 
> Toriyama: In terms of the emotional aspect: Our focus was to focus on Lightning herself, and we wanted the players to fall even more in love with her and focus all of our attention to Lightning. There's going to be very tough battles, Lightning might be fighting a very strong opponent all by herself, and so we wanted the players to become attached to her as she fights against these enemies, and going through the troubles of trying to beat her enemies. We understand that there are very prominent characters that appeared throughout the series. The prominent characters will make an appearance of some sort within this installment. We hope that that will give closure to those characters as well.




Toriyama isn't going down without a fight!


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy fucking shit Inu that video in your sig was fucking sick.

Holy shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I first found out about that vid about a month and a half ago. So much awesome.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2013)

Made by the same guy that does Dead Fantasy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

Monty Oum is a motherfucking beast.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> Final Fantasy 3 is great:33
> 
> Current party: Knight, Geomancer, Ranger, Scholar



You treat that Ranger good ya hear.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Toriyama isn't going down without a fight!



 Yeah so let me reiterate...anyone that buys this is getting punched in the face...if you are a girl you are getting punched in the baby maker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Esura said:


> Holy fucking shit Inu that video in your sig was fucking sick.
> 
> Holy shit.



Ever since Icarus Monty Oum has been excellent


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

lol @ Lightning, Aerith and Yuna taking the top three.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

I think Aerith and Yuna are fine. Tifa should have been number one though 

Lightning....should have been 99.9

Really though I love all FF characters though outside of the 13 crew, i don't even need a list  

Sazh is the only person in the group i found even remotely anything interesting to say about.

That's one reason why i have been so burned by Toriyama's junk though. 13 was the first FF i've played that i actually felt insulted by in the writing and characters.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Aerith is cool, but she was way too sweet and humble imo. She just kind of felt like a pretty face you were forced to protect but then failed to do anyway. 

I didn't think Yuna was really anything special.

And Lightning is lol. 

Garnet should've been higher up, as well as Terra.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Garnet <3  Soft butt 


She really grew from a simple princess running away from home to a hero in her own right.

Terra as well was a good character, but so was everyone in 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

what are ya talking about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't think Yuna was really anything special.



Maybe X-2 Yuna, but that game never existed to begin with. I am erasing Toriyama's failures from my mind one by one the closer we get to his final insult on the franchise

After which the XIII series itself will have ceased to exist


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

@Vasto That FF female ranking list I posted earlier.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Garnet <3  Soft butt
> 
> She really grew from a simple princess running away from home to a hero in her own right.
> 
> Terra as well was a good character, but so was everyone in 6



Garnet is awesome all around. 

It's funny how everyone in FF6 is a great character, considering that FF6 has the most playable characters of any FF game, which means there _should_ be less screentime and therefore less development for them overall. 



VastoLorDae said:


> what are ya talking about?



That list on the last page.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> what are ya talking about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Garnet is awesome all around.
> 
> It's funny how everyone in FF6 is a great character, considering that FF6 has the most playable characters of any FF game, which means there _should_ be less screentime and therefore less development for them overall.





Its fine if its done right....like Type 0 for example. If you pace things right, everything comes together fine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its fine if its done right....like Type 0 for example. If you pace things right, everything comes together fine.



Exactly.  I'm only at Thamasa in FF6, but I'm really loving the game so far. How far am I into it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

You'll know once you hit a certain point


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

I kinda feel like I'm not even a third of the way through.  I spent quite a while just grinding against Ghosts in the Phantom Forest to learn more magic and whatnot once I could control the airship. Terra knows all the magic available so far, and everyone else knows quite a variety at least. 

Now I gotta go into the mountains to search for Espers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Lightning is #1...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe since Toriyama spent so much time saying it people are starting to believe it is the case? 

But sales obviously don't lie, this list is a very small subset of the gamer populace and not indicative at all of the popularity of the character or FF13 as a series. When you only reach barely 1/6th of your previous sales, obviously people are disdainful


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

I would just like to say I called the Top 3.

Although Lightning and Aerith both being above Yuna is just blech.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Maybe since Toriyama spent so much time saying it people are starting to believe it is the case?
> 
> But sales obviously don't lie, this list is a very small subset of the gamer populace and not indicative at all of the popularity of the character or FF13 as a series. When you only reach barely 1/6th of your previous sales, obviously people are disdainful



 It shows me a majority of the people that was on that 25th anniversary forum has bad taste and are contributing in the downfall of SE.

 sales only that high because it came out on multiple systems.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

Well FFXIII-1 was the majority of the sales of the XIII series so far and only cause of hype factor before the launch based on SE's great track record, so really sales aren't really much to go on for the series itself.

When they say Yuna, which Yuna are they referring to


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 17, 2013)

Esura said:


> Holy fucking shit Inu that video in your sig was fucking sick.
> 
> Holy shit.



?

...



I... WANT... so rare to see a female PC with a scythe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

And Selphie being above Ashe.

Japan, you lost a lot of respect with me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And Selphie being above Ashe.
> 
> Japan, you lost a lot of respect with me.



 Selphie should have been one of the lowest. Not lowest...but one of the lowest.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 18, 2013)

It is sad when IGN publishes an article about Square Enix that I agree with.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh man, I can't even look at that... that's just abominable...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

Yaaaaaaay, fighting Ultros and Typhon by moving your finger up and down!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> It is sad when IGN publishes an article that I agree with.


Fixed             .


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

All The Bravest would be worth it if they only charged $1 for it. It's an ON-RAILS FF game, and you don't even choose your attacks. And they make you pay to revive your characters faster. 

Unfortunately, people will be suckered into buying this.

God dammit, Square, why are you so awful.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

While Capcom is busy buying off reviews to justify their stupid DmC reboot, looks like SE is busy buying off random polls to justify their stupid XIII sequels 



> The results for Japan’s female character vote is now in.
> 
> 
> Much like the earlier male character poll which saw Zack (FFVII) as the over all winner, the fight for the top appears to have been fierce. Lightning came in at #1 , just narrowly beating out Aerith after taking what was seemingly an early runaway lead. Aerith and Yuna, however, were fighting for the top spot from the very beginning.
> ...


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Garnet <3  Soft butt
> 
> 
> She really grew from a simple princess running away from home to a hero in her own right.
> ...



Garnet my favorite FF love interest tied with Tifa but regarding FFVI Half of the cast wasn't that special in my opinion. Celes and Locke are awesome offcourse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

Aerith definitely wasn't innocent and pure

I mean unless you count the compilation

but that shit gave us Lucrecia

so fuck that shit.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Aerith definitely wasn't innocent and pure
> 
> I mean unless you count the compilation
> 
> ...



Your Right Zen this often gets over looked Tifa is more pure and innocent than Aeris atleast in the original. I still remember when Barret was upset at the goldsaucer she brushes him off then hops right back on Clouds dick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> While Capcom is busy buying off reviews to justify their stupid DmC reboot, looks like SE is busy buying off random polls to justify their stupid XIII sequels



 Japan is content with where they are at it seems...sad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

The810kid said:


> Your Right Zen this often gets over looked Tifa is more pure and innocent than Aeris atleast in the original. I still remember when Barret was upset at the goldsaucer she brushes him off then hops right back on Clouds dick.



Well TBF, she loves dat dick more than anything so...


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2013)

Why hasen't SE announce this for NA yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Why hasen't SE announce this for NA yet



 They mad at us.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2013)

Why do you people still think Versus XIII will be any good?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)

Yuna would beat Aerith over the head with her staff than shoot Lightning.

Then she would dance.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why do you people still think Versus XIII will be any good?



It better be with the KH team doing Versus instead of KH3


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2013)

But KH is shit too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 18, 2013)

Your face. 

And LOL @ Lightning taking the lead in the favorite FF female polls. WTH Japan??? Either it's because of the XIII-3 marketing or Toriyama stayed all  up all night creating alt accounts to rig the votes.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> KH story is shit



Fixed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys just don't grasp the depth of DARKNESS.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You guys just don't grasp the depth of DARKNESS.



I guess that means the last season of GX was pretty deep too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why do you people still think Versus XIII will be any good?



Random mention of Versus 13, nobody was even talking about that 

But probably because it looks better than anything SE has put out on a console in years.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

KH is worse than any FF game. 

Except maybe FFX-2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> I guess that means the last season of GX was pretty deep too



Never saw it.

I liked GX though. Kaiba sending cards into space so that , if there is intelligent life out in the universe, they can learn to duel, was the most ridiculously awesome thing ever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

KH was gold then they decided to milk the shit out of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

how sad for KH right?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)

You know Lightning and Aerith never brought world peace just by signing.

Yuna is obviously superior.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

Clearly Aerith knew sign language.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

More like Final Fantasy: We don't know how to make money, have another FFXIII sequel


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> how sad for KH right?



 I see what you did there.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> You know Lightning and Aerith never brought world peace just by signing.
> 
> Yuna is obviously superior.



 But....that was not her. That was Leblance. so...Leblance>Yuna?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2013)

I was talking about this actually.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 18, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why do you people still think Versus XIII will be any good?



Because no Toriyama.



Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Fixed



Don't get me started on how stupid that IGN article is. That writer deserved to be laid off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Has it really been so long since I played that i forgot that?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 18, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Because no Toriyama.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on how stupid that IGN article is. That writer deserved to be laid off.



I'm not talking about that article, this is coming from some that played most of the games(I haven't beat DDD, need to start playing it again).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying to remember a graphics video, but it's not a game.
It's just nature and it looks almost like real life.
Can someone grab it, because I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

wut r u talking about??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> wut r u talking about??



I can't show I forget what it was called.
Some kind of graphics creator demo for things like trees,grass,clouds,etc.
Not for games though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

It's been shown here before and it makes all the games shown here look shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

what does it have to do with square enix??


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 18, 2013)

Agni's Philosophy?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVX0OUO9ptU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> what does it have to do with square enix??



It looks better than it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah Agni, can't wait to see that at E3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2013)

Just started playing X the other day.  I'm at the Moonflow now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Just started playing X the other day.  I'm at the Moonflow now.



moonflow...moonflow...isn't...isn't that like about halfway to halfway in the game? that far already? or am I trippin?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.

There we go, contributed to thread.


----------



## Nois (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You treat that Ranger good ya hear.



I was looking forward to that job and it doesn't disappoint. I'm now past the Water crystal and am considering switching my team setup to Knight, Ranger, Red Mage, Monk.

I like dat melee


Hatifnatten said:


> *Versus is never coming*, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.
> 
> There we go, contributed to thread.



Shut your face


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2013)

If Versus is never coming, KH3 is never coming, cause they are dependent on each other as far as Nomura has said. Good luck with that


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> moonflow...moonflow...isn't...isn't that like about halfway to halfway in the game? that far already? or am I trippin?



What? There's no way I'm halfway through the game. O_o

Uh, I just got Ixion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you gotten to Guadosalam


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What? There's no way I'm halfway through the game. O_o
> 
> Uh, I just got Ixion.



He meant halfway to the halfway point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> If Versus is never coming, KH3 is never coming, cause they are dependent on each other as far as Nomura has said. Good luck with that



It's how he gets away with not making them.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2013)

Nois said:


> Shut your face


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.
> 
> There we go, contributed to thread.



iOS is the devil.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2013)

iOS is the angel 

SE does the opposite of what the fans want, so if you say you want more iOS, they will give you less iOS, and if you want no more lightning, they will continue giving you lightning


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 19, 2013)

Honestly, that plan would backfire. It's safer to say that they can't comprehend what the fans want and will just do whatever they want.

Just watch, they'll make an iOS game with Lightning. Theatrhythm doesn't count.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2013)

*Final Fantasy: All The Bravest Reviews*



> Reviews:
> 
> *Pocket Gamer UK: 3/10
> Modojo: 1.5/5
> ...







> Seconds of gameplay, with potentially hours of waiting - this is freemium brought to its horrifying and expensive end point, squandering any potential All The Bravest has.



   

Wonderful. S.E. deserves every criticism received for making regurgitated shovelware that no one asked for.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What? There's no way I'm halfway through the game. O_o
> 
> Uh, I just got Ixion.



 lets see if you just got Ixion and if I think you got a few more ways away...I think you are now possibly at Guadosalam which would put you almost halfway.



Death-kun said:


> He meant halfway to the halfway point.



Correct.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Final Fantasy: All The Bravest Reviews*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 SE has absolutely lost touch with oversea audience and maybe a little of their own in japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2013)

The funny thing is that most people consider Dimensions to be a very good game. You can get all the content for $27 now. You can actually get all the chapters for $20. The other $7 is to have 8-bit tunes in the game. 

But they definitely dropped the ball with All The Bravest. They're trying to make money purely off of casuals, nostalgia and microtransactions.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2013)

@VastoLorDae

"A little of their own" is too much of a complement for S.E.'s damnation of ruining themselves for one whole gen. 

Christ i just want Braverly Default, Type-0, KH3, and Versus XIII released before i am official done with this company. $3.99 is such an insult for an abomination of an iOS FF brand that only requires bubble-wrap reflexes for the entirety of it. I can't take all of the crap they've been spewing over and over lately. It'll only get worse once Toriyama gets involved with the next mainline FF title.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2013)

All the Bravest in a nutshell:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The funny thing is that most people consider Dimensions to be a very good game. You can get all the content for $27 now. You can actually get all the chapters for $20. The other $7 is to have 8-bit tunes in the game.
> 
> But they definitely dropped the ball with All The Bravest. They're trying to make money purely off of casuals, nostalgia and microtransactions.



 You would have to be the simplest most nostalgiac lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to not only get this but justify the purpose.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> @VastoLorDae
> 
> "A little of their own" is too much of a complement for S.E.'s damnation of ruining themselves for one whole gen.
> 
> Christ i just want *Braverly Default*, Type-0, KH3, and *Versus XIII* released before i am official done with this company. $3.99 is such an insult for an abomination of an iOS FF brand that only requires bubble-wrap reflexes for the entirety of it. I can't take all of the crap they've been spewing over and over lately. It'll only get worse once Toriyama gets involved with the next mainline FF title.



 Bolded I do not even know about those anymore if I want.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> All the Bravest in a nutshell:



 You could literally fap while playing that game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugg!!!.....Nomura/Tatsuya why?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ugg!!!.....Nomura/Tatsuya why?



 They want to drag him down with them. They used Destiny Bond


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 19, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> lets see if you just got Ixion and if I think you got a few more ways away...I think you are now possibly at Guadosalam which would put you almost halfway.



I'm on the Thunder Plains now...

Seriously?  But it feels like next to nothing much has happened in the story yet.  It seems like every time I turn around someone is raving about X's story but I don't see anything particularly outstanding about it yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Man It has been awhile since I played X. But story is good not outstanding.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm on the Thunder Plains now...
> 
> Seriously?  But it feels like next to nothing much has happened in the story yet.  It seems like every time I turn around someone is raving about X's story but I don't see anything particularly outstanding about it yet.



Just like DmC 


VastoLorDae said:


> Man It has been awhile since I played X. But story is good not outstanding.



The story is meh.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

the ps1FF's have enough info to fill out a super ultimania on their own and yet the ones after them need 5

lolwat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

I want one of those Ultimanias.
You guys better gift me one


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

I guess Terra and Yuna don't exist 

It's like Square is trying to erase the past so Lightning can only exist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

It seems like he considers her to be the first ever. 
"Not only is she the first female protagonist, she is very powerful, cool, calm, and collected. So we believe that is another attractive feature of hers."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2013)

zenieth said:


> the ps1FF's have enough info to fill out a super ultimania on their own and yet the ones after them need 5
> 
> lolwat



 For real? At least 3 of 5 better be about Ivalice with as many games centered around that place.



Gilgamesh said:


> I guess Terra and Yuna don't exist
> 
> It's like Square is trying to erase the past so Lightning can only exist.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> It seems like he considers her to be the first ever.
> "Not only is she the first female protagonist, she is very powerful, cool, calm, and collected. So we believe that is another attractive feature of hers."



 SE with the middle finger to it's past. Have they just been ignoring everyone except the most die hard and blindest of fans?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

He loves his waifu so much he's willing to bend history.

EVERY GAME UNTIL YOU LIKE HER


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2013)

I have not even given a FF after XIII and it's sequels thought with us stuck on Lightning. XV coming out in 2017 after XIII-4


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2013)

Toriyama....get fired


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> X's story was very good. Don't know what unlosing is talkin about



[YOUTUBE]YKqOeTWPnbE[/YOUTUBE]
No, you mean 9's story is very good.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

An ivalice ultimania would need at least two books

there's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much fucking shit to that universe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]YKqOeTWPnbE[/YOUTUBE]
> No, you mean 9's story is very good.



Thought both of them were good. I don't play favorites


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I guess Terra and Yuna don't exist
> 
> It's like Square is trying to erase the past so Lightning can only exist.



Omg.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

So... gar character > powers of logic and timespace laws... that only worked with TTGL


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

Toriyama needs to be put down like a dog.

Let's all forget Yuna, Terra.......Vaan. All to praise Rightoooning.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

Funny how Lightning resembles Cloud... I bet she's a hermaphrodite.

inb4 FFXIII-4 Lightning comes out


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 20, 2013)

I never knew ,always tought a game :rofl


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I guess Terra and Yuna don't exist
> 
> It's like Square is trying to erase the past so Lightning can only exist.



Locke was always the main in FF6 with Terra being the 2nd like with Tife to cloud,  Rinoa to Squall,  Garnet to Zidane.

Hell in X Tidus what the main to Yuna but in X-2 I think most people want to forget about.  (Though I did enjoy it for what it was)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2013)

The only one who can save SE now is Hiroyuki Ito.




Nemesis said:


> Locke was always the main in FF6 with Terra being the 2nd


No, just no. Terra was the main character of the first half of the game, Celes was the main character of the second half. You don't even need to get Locke in the World of Ruin to complete the game. Terra is also the official main character as shes in Dissidia, though I disagree with SE on what a main character is as they promote Vaan as the main character of XII when he does not meet a single requirement of being a main character.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

I was always under the impression that the de facto main in FFVI was Locke and his triangle with Terra and Celes was the story's motor.

Terra was mostly a plot device character; not that she was a bad character, but her bit of the plot was the axis for the entire party.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I didn't realize you could wait for Shadow before Kefka destroys the world, so he's gone forever now.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

Everyone makes that mistake trhe first time around You've now been officially babtised into the FFVI family


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

At least I won't miss any of the Espers or side stuff, at least from what I've seen. You can get the Espers any time you want. 

I remember missing Catoblepas and Carbuncle the first time I played through FF5, it pissed me off.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Terra is also the official main character as shes in Dissidia, though I disagree with SE on what a main character is as they promote Vaan as the main character of XII when he does not meet a single requirement of being a main character.



Vaan is the main character, though - that was the point of him even being in the game, after all. He's a pretty boy who knows basically nothing, which was perfect for attracting Japanese sales while giving a convenient way of explaining the world to someone who hadn't already seen it all.

Admittedly, I would've preferred Ashe or Balthier as the primary protagonist in FFXII but meh... Vaan will do. It's kinda obvious that they knew he still wouldn't be very popular since they gave him the best stats in the game and the least plot relevance. Or maybe that was just the developers deciding to give some reason to actually keep Vaan in the party.

I can't have been the only one that had Basche, Balthier and Ashe as my party, though, right?


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

Vaan should have been killed halfway through the game and replaced with Larsa as main character.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Vaan should have been killed halfway through the game and replaced with Larsa as main character.



Larsa is jailbait.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

Gross            . 

He's a mini-Gabranth and uses swords from FFtacticsA. He's awwhsum.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> At least I won't miss any of the Espers or side stuff, at least from what I've seen. You can get the Espers any time you want.
> 
> I remember missing Catoblepas and Carbuncle the first time I played through FF5, it pissed me off.



Depending on what version you're playing, I think Raiden and Gilgamesh are kinda missable. Also, Gogo


The World said:


> Vaan should have been killed halfway through the game and replaced with Larsa as main character.



I love you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Vaan is the main character, though - that was the point of him even being in the game, after all. He's a pretty boy who knows basically nothing, which was perfect for attracting Japanese sales while giving a convenient way of explaining the world to someone who hadn't already seen it all.


For me, a main character needs to have a legitimate connection to the plot. Vaan from what I've played only has a connection through his brother being killed by a character that has a legitimate connection to the plot. 



> I can't have been the only one that had Basche, Balthier and Ashe as my party, though, right?


I never completed the game as I always ran out of interest in the game during the sand sea/Tomb of Raithwall section of the game so I barely had Ashe as a party member. I normally had Basche, Balthier and Fran as my party.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

Not having Balthier in your party is just a crime.



Nois said:


> Depending on what version you're playing, I think Raiden and Gilgamesh are kinda missable. Also, Gogo
> 
> 
> I love you.



Sshhh, Vasto and errrbody will be jealous.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

All my chars in XII are now lvl 75. Training at the Mines where you get to Zodiark. But I'm not playing atm. Got busy with that III and V:33

And as I said before, Vaan is the main char ONLY because Vagrant Story got mixed reviews and they blamed it on the adult protagonist decision.

Basch was the original protagonist



The World said:


> Sshhh, Vasto and errrbody will be jealous.


I'm not that popular


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

3 and 5 are great. Definitely better than 12....well 3 has it's share of problems too.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

I like XII

The only issue is that the characters I'd like to be playable are not

I think XII should have gotten more parts than XIII. As in, XII should have been the one with sequels and XIII should die in hell


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

Nois said:


> Depending on what version you're playing, I think Raiden and Gilgamesh are kinda missable. Also, Gogo



I'm playing the GBA version. From what I've seen, you can get all the optional Espers at any time in the World of Ruin, even the ones from the Auction House and whatnot.

Also, where is Gogo anyway?  I've just been going around finding the scattered party members, I might as well pick him/her/it up as well.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm playing the GBA version. From what I've seen, you can get all the optional Espers at any time in the World of Ruin, even the ones from the Auction House and whatnot.
> 
> Also, where is Gogo anyway?  I've just been going around finding the scattered party members, I might as well pick him/her/it up as well.



There is a lil island to the north-east of the map, Zoneworm [or whatever was its name] spawns there and if you defend for a while it sucks you in to a dungeone, where you can find some nice items and Gogo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

The World said:


> 3 and 5 are great. Definitely better than 12....well 3 has it's share of problems too.



Haha.
No.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

I love it how in the android version of 3 [idk about the nes one] it's FUCKING EASY to level up the jobs

Both 3 and 5 are a nice grindfest


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember in 5 I grinded easily by controlling those Zombie Dragons in the castle where you find the ultimate weapons, and then you just have it kill itself. 5000 exp. per character every battle. 

Beastmaster was definitely useful for that. And making enemies use the right attacks so I could add them to my Blue Magic list.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

I just got my first set of jobs... ALL are mastered


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching a friend of mine play VII. Cross-dressing time.


----------



## Nois (Jan 20, 2013)

I dropped VII right before parachuting on Midgar

I might get back to that sometime


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I guess Terra and Yuna don't exist
> 
> It's like Square is trying to erase the past so Lightning can only exist.



You change the future, you change the past.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

RAITONINGU, TRAVERU FRU TIMEU TO SAVE DA UNIVERSU


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think any company is as out of touch with their fanbase as SE is. The difference between them and Capcom is that Capcom knows that what they do pisses off their fans but do it anyway whereas SE just seems clueless.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

So Toriyama's waifu is the only female main protagonist in FF history in Lightning returns? 

Please go one Squeenix


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> RAITONINGU, TRAVERU FRU TIMEU TO SAVE DA UNIVERSU


She's NINGEN WA YAMERUZO!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

Nomurarararara


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

In the meantime



> Game publisher Square Enix filed for a trademark this past week for “Princess to Densetsu no Yubiwa” (The Princess and the Legendary Ring). Square Enix has not yet announced a project with that title.



Place your bets, place your bets - iOS, browser, 3DS. What useless crap it's gonna be on.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 20, 2013)

The way I see it, the possibilities iOS > Browser > 3DS > Never being made > Vita.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

PS3 not even in consideration, very good, very good


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> In the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets, place your bets - iOS, browser, 3DS. What useless crap it's gonna be on.


3DS>PS Vita>iOS/Googe Android


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just got my first set of jobs... ALL are mastered



In V?  I never master Monk until the very end because Counter sometimes messes with what I'm trying to do (learning blue magic, stealing, etc).




Velocity said:


> I can't have been the only one that had Basche, Balthier and Ashe as my party, though, right?



Balthier, Fran, and Basch for me.

I'm not crazy about revenge-oriented characters (there are some exceptions but...)




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I normally had Basche, Balthier and Fran as my party.








Nemesis said:


> Locke was always the main in FF6







Nois said:


> I was always under the impression that the de facto main in FFVI was Locke and *his triangle with Terra and Celes*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2013)

Penelo > Fran.

Party was Ashe, Penelo and Basch.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 20, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Penelo > Fran.
> 
> Party was Ashe, Penelo and Basch.



Penelo might as well have not existed.  But my main problem with having her in my party was I didn't like the sounds she made when attacking.  Oh, and I don't care for her in-game design.  Her post-game design was pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2013)

so I heard Nois did not have the balls to get Gilgamesh in VI.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

So, collecting bitches in FF6. I'm in Phoenix Cave right now. Some of these enemies are annoying as fuck, especially the Faces. 1000 Needles bullshit as well as resisting Death (both the spell and Cyan's Level 8 Bushido). After some level ups, though, they're not so tough anymore. I narrowly beat the Red Dragon that was just roaming around. Thankfully, I was able to pummel it with Blizzara's from Trance Terra and Celes and knock the shit out of it with Sabin. Once it started whipping out Flares things got dangerous, but I beat it before it could do more damage. Sabin didn't survive the fight, though. 



Hatifnatten said:


> In the meantime
> 
> Place your bets, place your bets - iOS, browser, 3DS. What useless crap it's gonna be on.



3DS or Vita would be my favorite choices. 

I have both, so I don't care which one it's on. Just as long as whatever it's on has actual buttons.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The only one who can save SE now is Hiroyuki Ito.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just no. Terra was the main character of the first half of the game, Celes was the main character of the second half. You don't even need to get Locke in the World of Ruin to complete the game. *Terra is also the official main character as shes in Dissidia,* though I disagree with SE on what a main character is as they promote Vaan as the main character of XII when he does not meet a single requirement of being a main character.



No she was in Dissidia because she was the most popular.

Locke was the main character, he was the one that did most of the story in the party.  Terra was vanished for way to long to be considered the main character in both World of Ruin and the original world. If Terra was the main character then by Definition the main character of FF7 lore is Aerith.  They basically fill the same roll.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn, I'm still bummed about losing Shadow. I should've kept a save state from right before the world turns to shit, but I didn't have the foresight to do so.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 20, 2013)

What's that gif in your signature?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, I'm still bummed about losing Shadow. I should've kept a save state from right before the world turns to shit, but I didn't have the foresight to do so.



 And it will eat at you till the day you restart.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What's that gif in your signature?



You're not the first person to ask me that, and you certainly won't be the last.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F41jEQVeffs[/YOUTUBE]



VastoLorDae said:


> And it will eat at you till the day you restart.



This is bullshit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll be the first to say it. MMD SUCKS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll be the first to say it. MMD SUCKS


MMD ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> PS3 not even in consideration, very good, very good



Why would it? After all, Lightning's Return is already coming for it this year.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> PS3 not even in consideration, very good, very good



I just wanted to take an easy shot at the Vita, but yeah, fuck Sony. They've pissed me off more than Square Enix.

My FF12 team is Balthier / Ashe / Basch. Because they're the ones who deserve to be the main characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> MMD ?



 Yes


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn, this thread is still alive.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2013)

Final Fantasy will never die. It'll stay relevant right up until we are like the 4D beings in Star Ocean 3 and the main party of Final Fantasy XXXXVI escape to kill us all.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Damn, this thread is still alive.


What you meant is

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAH. 

You all still talking bout Versus? HAHAHAHAH
.......

but ya Nomura is an asshole.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy will never die. It'll stay relevant right up until we are like the 4D beings in Star Ocean 3 and the main party of Final Fantasy XXXXVI escape to kill us all.



 Please...we are going to continue to have these stupid ass sequels. I mean think about it, from 87-96 I-VI. A reasonable gap between games. From 97-2001 we have had VII-IX. From 2002-2013 we have had X-XIII not counting XI as a main title. I mean come on that is to many years between main titled games. I can understand if SE was working on other projects as well, but come on. STOP MAKING SEQUELS AND SO MANY SPINOFF TITLES(KH I am looking hard at you).

 Instead of getting more new titled FF games we have gotten multiple IV remakes, KH spinoffs, bunch of sequels, and a ton of ported old games. Not one of them VII-IX.



LMJ said:


> HAHAHAHAH.
> 
> You all still talking bout Versus? HAHAHAHAH
> .......
> ...



 You are an asshole.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please...we are going to continue to have these stupid ass sequels. I mean think about it, from 87-96 I-VI. A reasonable gap between games. From 97-2001 we have had VII-IX. From 2002-2013 we have had X-XIII not counting XI as a main title. I mean come on that is to many years between main titled games. I can understand if SE was working on other projects as well, but come on. STOP MAKING SEQUELS AND SO MANY SPINOFF TITLES(KH I am looking hard at you).
> 
> Instead of getting more new titled FF games we have gotten multiple IV remakes, KH spinoffs, bunch of sequels, and a ton of ported old games. Not one of them VII-IX.
> 
> ...



Denial about some Vaporware game. Smdh.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 21, 2013)

Nomura tries, but Kitase and Toriyama keep trolling him. Although will say that even though Nomura wants Kingdom Hearts to continue past the Xehanort Saga, I would be happy with Kingdom Hearts III being the final game.

I'm all for more Final Fantasy IV, but come on, give the fans of V and VI the same treatment. Hell, I'd even accept Square Enix going right up to my face and saying "Oh, you want the DS versions and The Complete Collection combined into an even more definitive version on the 3DS? Too bad, we're remaking V and VI now." They said they'd start some kind of "mobile revolution" (As if they weren't already doing that), so go on, put V on the iOS already.

• Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII (Also known as "You got XIII's X-2, now it's time for it's Dirge of Cerberus")
• Localize Type-0 and Brave Default (Square Enix, the majority of my PSP library is games from you. You have no excuse not to localize Type-0. If you want to give more time to your other games, then let XSEED give it to us.)
• X HD (I have no motivation to buy this right now because fuck you Sony, plus I still need to be the original)
• Versus XIII (Nothing more needs to be said)
• Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD ReMIX (Nomura, this better be what's keeping you behind on Versus XIII, and I swear to whatever God Toriyama is going to make Lightning Returns about that this better be localized)

There, Square Enix, I have laid out your plan for the next few years. Unless someone can point out an announced game that I missed, focus on those. And finally, Yoichi Wada, kick Kitase and Toriyama to the curb and give Takashi Tokita, Naoki Yoshida, and Rie Nishi the Agni's Philosophy engine so we can have Final Fantasy XV on the Wii U.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Denial about some Vaporware game. Smdh.



 No...I just forgot...like the rest of the world.



Phantom Roxas said:


> Nomura tries, but Kitase and Toriyama keep trolling him. Although will say that even though Nomura wants Kingdom Hearts to continue past the Xehanort Saga, I would be happy with Kingdom Hearts III being the final game.
> 
> I'm all for more Final Fantasy IV, but come on, give the fans of V and VI the same treatment. Hell, I'd even accept Square Enix going right up to my face and saying "Oh, you want the DS versions and The Complete Collection combined into an even more definitive version on the 3DS? Too bad, we're remaking V and VI now." They said they'd start some kind of "mobile revolution" (As if they weren't already doing that), so go on, put V on the iOS already.
> 
> ...



 Then really Nomura needs to stop sowing loyalty and bounce. Try and create a whole new series somewhere else and we sad and slowly forget about the FF series.

 KH series I am just so disappointed with the amount of milking. Made to many games that could have been explained or even foreshadowed. KHIII will be a mess for people who did not play all those DS games(me being one of them).

 And you already know that list is just a pipe dream of a plan you made. Most likely you have, but I understand why you made it. But IV is probably one f the rare FF games they could actually make a sequel to. VII' should have actually been a game, X's was alright, XII's should have been more about the gods(like what they could have done for revenge or something), XIII(should not have had 1 let alone 2...yes I still have not finished or restarted it)


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

*Final Fantasy sale on PlayStation Store this week*
​


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 21, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then really Nomura needs to stop sowing loyalty and bounce. Try and create a whole new series somewhere else and we sad and slowly forget about the FF series.
> 
> KH series I am just so disappointed with the amount of milking. Made to many games that could have been explained or even foreshadowed. KHIII will be a mess for people who did not play all those DS games(me being one of them).
> 
> And you already know that list is just a pipe dream of a plan you made. Most likely you have, but I understand why you made it. But IV is probably one f the rare FF games they could actually make a sequel to. VII' should have actually been a game, X's was alright, XII's should have been more about the gods(like what they could have done for revenge or something), XIII(should not have had 1 let alone 2...yes I still have not finished or restarted it)



Nomura can go to Monolith Soft.

1.5 will at least take the important bits of Days so you'll have that game covered. At this point, all you really need to understand the series is a PS3 that can play PS2 games, a 3DS, and a PSP. I will admit that's still a bit much, so hopefully 2.5 will include an HD remaster of Birth by Sleep Final Mix so we can narrow it down to any kind of PS3 and 3DS.

Of course that list is a dream, but at the same time, it shows that Square Enix has announced so many games we're still waiting for. If anything, I was expecting you to comment on my very specific wish for Final Fantasy XV. IV already had The After Years, unless you mean something that wasn't told in episodes or you meant a different number entirely. VII still has the possibility of a continuation, thanks to the Dirge of Cerberus secret ending, but the Compilation has been put on hold and likely won't resume until the off chance we actually do get a Final Fantasy VII remake. From what I understand, Revenant Wings was massive departure from XII and ultimately served to bring the game closer to the Tactics games due to the setting of Ivalice, culminating in a came on Tactics A2. Talking about XIII is just going to result in an endless cycle of "I thought the trilogy was supposed to be about three unrelated games, not a single story about Lightning."

I'm on the final battle of XIII-2, although I had to reset because I needed more items for the final boss. I guess I should go check and see if I can get any Paradox Endings.



Death-kun said:


> *Final Fantasy sale on PlayStation Store this week*
> ​



Screw you Europe. When video game publishers finally treat you right, us Americans can't have it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2013)

WHy just nomura? What about ito? or tabata? Or Yoshida? 

They all have major talent, but they keep getting shafted by toriyama for some god damned reason


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2013)

Nomrua is a hack


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHy just nomura? What about ito? or tabata? Or Yoshida?
> 
> They all have major talent, but they keep getting shafted by toriyama for some god damned reason



It is always Nomura. Nomura has no one to blame but himself. That is what he gets for being Toriyama's bitch.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think you really know who is Nomura, who is Toriyama and what they are doing in SE and in relation to one another


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

It was sunset. the orange sky peeking through the half drawn curtains of  toriyama's layer-where he writes new final fantasy's. he was tired. so  many trolls and haters, he knew making sequel's was tough work. but  being leader of the trolls himself he know he would have to warp the  game's in many which ways.

"mr. troyama?" Tetsuya Nomura said as he knocked gently on the door to toriyama's layer.

"yes?" toriyama replied in his slimy tone, the tone he talks in to ruin final fantasies

Tetsuya walked in shutting the door and locking it, "Hows out new project for final fantasy XIII-64?"

tomiyama snickered in anticipation. "great. we should have it done in about 2 more years, then maybe you can start versus"

Tetsuya  growled. when was versus coming out? how long has it been? 20, 25  years? who knew anymore. moor or less, the Patience for versus 13 as  thinning.

toriyama looked in tetsuya's direction. "is there a problem?" his shoulder slumped slighting in tiredness.

Tetsuya  marched over to toriyama. "you always get your way, face it. no one  wants the grandchildren of the grandchildren of the grandchildren trying  to save lightning because that never happened in the first sequel!"

toryama stood up, the chair he was sitting on fell back. mad he said, "then co writ it with me!"

Tetsuya  crashed his lips against toriyamas. "it would be my pleasure" as he  snaked his arms around toriyamas slimy evil hobbit body


To Be Continued….


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

> Nomura can go to Monolith Soft.



I wouldn't be opposed to that very much. :ho


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.



Still dunno wtf Versus is. But I do have faith in KH3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

The only reason you can have in KHIII is because they put so much out there for KH already.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Not like there isn't alot out there for FF.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 21, 2013)

There won't be any KH3 until this is released


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Not like there isn't alot out there for FF.



...which is why we got XIII's sequels.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

I am just truly baffled as to why he doesn't just jump on KH3 instead of these spinoffs and FF, he KNOWS it would make him more money and make fans happy as shit. I thought these companies were all bout making that paper?


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

Nomura should take over Square in a zipper revolution. Make good games with Amano and Uematsu again...

They'd hit us with nostalgia BAAAAAD


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Nomura should take over Square in a zipper revolution. Make good games with Amano and Uematsu again...
> 
> They'd hit us with nostalgia BAAAAAD



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8UONMajlF0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> I am just truly baffled as to why he doesn't just jump on KH3 instead of these spinoffs and FF, he KNOWS it would make him more money and make fans happy as shit. I thought these companies were all bout making that paper?



 Apparently...they are making money off of XIII.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Apparently...they are making money off of XIII.



Not enough money as if they would make KH3. They could easily make 2x as much money with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Not enough money as if they would make KH3. They could easily make 2x as much money with it.



 Oh but they are making money when they can get people to buy XIII sequels that hardly change the formula from the first game, nothing graphically, and crappy story telling. Did not take much to make while the income is great. Well Zen would know if that is right or not.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

That is so sad.....and yet so true.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8UONMajlF0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]





LMJ said:


> Not enough money as if they would make KH3. They could easily make 2x as much money with it.



Well, maybe it's some grand scheme, to make some lukewarm crap games, and then hit us good with some secret project


< wishful thinking...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got my copy of FFVI Advance from Ebay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Well, maybe it's some grand scheme, to make some lukewarm crap games, and then hit us good with some secret project
> 
> 
> < wishful thinking...



 Don't you go get hopeful....otherwise I will start getting hopeful!



Gilgamesh said:


> Finally got my copy of FFVI Advance from Ebay



Enjoy....enjoy the fuck out of it.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Finally got my copy of FFVI Advance from Ebay


What Vasto said. That game is goooooooood.


VastoLorDae said:


> Don't you go get hopeful....otherwise I will start getting hopeful!



You know you want to


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

very wishful thinking.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

Let's not forget how Square was saved in the 1987. They were BAD and decided to put all their efforts in their last game... and voila. FUN STUFFS


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Let's not forget how Square was saved in the *1987*. They were BAD and decided to put all their efforts in their last game... and voila. FUN STUFFS



A very memorable year for me.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

I was born that year

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kr2E0Avyew[/YOUTUBE]

:33:33:33


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

As was I


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Nois said:


> Let's not forget how Square was saved in the 1987. They were BAD and decided to put all their efforts in their last game... and voila. FUN STUFFS



Looks like history is going to repeat itself...for the worst.



LMJ said:


> A very memorable year for me.





Nois said:


> I was born that year
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kr2E0Avyew[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :33:33:33





LMJ said:


> As was I



 I am the youngest of us 3 of that year then.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

87ers up in this bitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

The World said:


> 87ers up in this bitch



 Officially the best year in the world.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

That is why this thread is good. Packed with 87ers


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 21, 2013)

... 88.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

'92 is where it's at.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... 88.



 Its close enough Gaawa



Death-kun said:


> '92 is where it's at.



...but you...you are 5 years to young to tell where it is at.


 But still much love.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

My body may be young, but my mind is wise.


----------



## Nois (Jan 21, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... 88.


Women mature earlier I hear



Death-kun said:


> '92 is where it's at.



I taught people your age


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> My body may be young, but my mind is wise.



 Exactly what the young say when they think they know everything.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

But I do know everything.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2013)

...

I just popped onto Youtube to watch some people rant about All The Bravest... Holy shit, SE, what have you done?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 22, 2013)

…'93.

At this rate I'll be able to buy my own beer before they actually do what they were supposed to with Fabula Nova Crystallis.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2013)

> These people sell stories, dreams. That's what they've always been doing. Old gamers are in the minority. The majority of the market today is casual and casuals have no taste. They cannot possibly understand your passion for the series, be it Trek or FF. They would have had to watch those to care, instead they buy. They use money to acquire something they perceive could make them appear cool or trendy. They buy simplified versions of our dreams, thinking possession accounts for the experience.



What a self indulgent wanker


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

> The majority of the market today is casual and casuals have no taste.



Sounds like truth to me


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

According to Toriyama and Kitase this is what will make FFXIII REVENGEANCE the bestest game ever. I understand Toriyama, but you, Kitase, what the fuck happened to you 



> Kitase and Toriyama outlined five major tenets to their approach to gameplay:
> 
> World-Driven Game — A world that is constantly changing and diverse, changing with time.
> Time Management System — Players will learn to value the time they have remaining.
> ...


----------



## Nois (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck XIII. I hope it dies and gives Toriyama cancer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2013)

The World said:


> Sounds like truth to me



 I agree.



Hatifnatten said:


> According to Toriyama and Kitase this is what will make FFXIII REVENGEANCE the bestest game ever. I understand Toriyama, but you, Kitase, what the fuck happened to you



 I did not see....story anywhere there...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I did not see....story anywhere there...


That's because


> World-Driven Game — A world that is constantly changing and diverse, changing with time.


replaced it now, after the "story-driven FF XIII" received some major critique. So they thought the story-driven part is where the problem was, when in reality the problem was in that there wasn't anything *else* apart from the story-driven part. They tried to fix it in XIII-2 by stuffing some mini-games, and now trying to fix it by stuffing


> Plenty of Sidequests — Example: NPCs and bulletin boards where Lightning takes on quests.


even though none of that has anything to do with making the game more diverse and is completely superfluous.

You see how SE is completely confused and fucked up right now, totally lost in their urge to appeal to everyone and every critique they receive.
That's what you get when developers start to listen to "fans" instead of making a game they want to make.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's because
> 
> replaced it now, after the "story-driven FF XIII" received some major critique. So they thought the story-driven part is where the problem was, when in reality the problem was in that there wasn't anything *else* apart from the story-driven part. They tried to fix it in XIII-2 by stuffing some mini-games, and now trying to fix it by stuffing



 I completely agree with this. It was to damn linear. Yes other FF were linear, but they were not overbearing as XIII.



> even though none of that has anything to do with making the game more diverse and is completely superfluous.
> 
> You see how SE is completely confused and fucked up right now, totally lost in their urge to appeal to everyone and every critique they receive.
> That's what you get when developers start to listen to "fans" instead of making a game they want to make.



 They are appealing to critiques? Really? XIII-2 was the make up? didn't that game's price go down faster then XIII's? But I see now by fans you mean the casuals. They basically sold out and did not do that right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2013)

:kefka


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

Haven't played X since I got to the Thunder Plains.  I think I've lost some motivation.  I'm just not getting the kick out of it that I got out of XII.  The most I've done is run around and cackle like a witch as Tidus gets the fuck zapped out of him courtesy of Zeus. 


I am actually SORELY tempted to get ahold of XII: IZJS and give that a go, which I think I'd like a lot more...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaawa does not like X much. Now the responsible thing to do is respect her opinion and let her be. But then the irrational fanboy in me tells me to hate on her so hard.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gaawa does not like X much. Now the responsible thing to do is respect her opinion and let her be. But then the irrational fanboy in me tells me to hate on her so hard.



I don't dislike it... I'm just not feeling it.  I had the same problem with Chrono Trigger.  I can see why other people like it and there are things I like about it but it just isn't doing much for me and for me to keep interest in anything it's got to grip me somehow.

Let's see... on a more positive note, thoughts on the PCs so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tidus.  I will say that I am liking Tidus more than I expected to and I think the only thing that makes him rather annoying is that voice which isn't even that bad but it's certainly not pleasant either... well, that and I'm really un-fond of Blitzball. 

Yuna, eh.  I get the feeling I haven't seen the best of her character yet so I'm waiting to pass judgment but I was never very fond of her character type.  We'll see.

Wakka, what the fuck.  Is there anything likeable about this racist, theocratic douchebag?  I'm assuming he changes but goddamn he pisses me off every time he opens his mouth.  I may have a new least favorite FF character if his development is shoddy.

Auron.  Ooh! It's a more lively Vincent! Only he's a string-puller which Vincent wasn't.  Whatever.

Lulu. 

Kimahri.  Wasn't sure how I felt about him until he said this one line that had me laughing pretty damn hard.  Something like, "Pick spot. Shut up. Wait."  

Rikku: Haven't seen enough of her, but I've gotta say one thing... uh... why did Tidus let Yuna and Co make Rikku a guardian when he knows that Rikku just tried to abduct Yuna?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't dislike it... I'm just not feeling it.  I had the same problem with Chrono Trigger.  I can see why other people like it and there are things I like about it but it just isn't doing much for me and for me to keep interest in anything it's got to grip me somehow.
> 
> Let's see... on a more positive note, thoughts on the PCs so far:
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]DqS_QPl9Xeo[/YOUTUBE]
And you never will.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DqS_QPl9Xeo
> And you never will.



Oh, wow.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 23, 2013)

Best bet is waiting for FF XV then.


----------



## Nois (Jan 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> :kefka



This needs to be a thing so bad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't dislike it... I'm just not feeling it.  *I had the same problem with Chrono Trigger.*  I can see why other people like it and there are things I like about it but it just isn't doing much for me and for me to keep interest in anything it's got to grip me somehow.
> 
> Let's see... on a more positive note, thoughts on the PCs so far:
> 
> ...



 I am sorry but I only saw a haze of red after reading this part. CT...you couldn't get into that one!?



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Best bet is waiting for FF XV then.



 an at least 5 year wait?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry but I only saw a haze of red after reading this part. CT...you couldn't get into that one!?



Perhaps the reason is because the only version I played was the PS1 version.  From what I understand, it was a crappy port.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.



We heard you the first time, after Versus is completed so stop asking, how about saying dumbass instead of using homophobic slurs, why else do you think we want Toriyama and Kitase gone?

I don't care if it was a joke, it's outworn its welcome. Just stick it in your signature if all you're going to do is repeat the same song and dance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Perhaps the reason is because the only version I played was the PS1 version.  From what I understand, it was a crappy port.



 The awesomeness of CT overcomes that! And now that you have played that and did not like it, you will now never like it. This breaks my heart.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> The awesomeness of CT overcomes that! And now that you have played that and did not like it, you will now never like it. This breaks my heart.



I've sometimes changed my mind about video games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

I nearly died out of lolz after finding this.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2013)

*Snorts*

...

*Weeps in despair*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2013)

Japanese people are retarded for the most part.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 24, 2013)

We heard you the first time, after Versus is completed so stop asking, how about saying dumbass instead of using homophobic slurs, why else do you think we want Toriyama and Kitase gone?

I can do this all day.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, woah, Dejavu.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

I was thinking guys as I can't recall this being discussed but which final fantasy had the best sidequests to you? Personally I enjoyed doing all the side stuff for VIII the most while I felt the most satisfied completing VII's most difficult sidequests. FFX's felt either too easy to achieve or was too stupid for me to really enjoy despite being my top 3 games of the series. IX's was a toss up the treasure hunting quest felt fulfilling but outside of that the rest was meh to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 26, 2013)

Sidequests are perhap's IX's only real weakness. But story more then makes up for it. XII's sidequests hands down were the most enjoyable. I do not really remember VIII's or VIIs. VI and older did not really have them. Xs was ok.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 26, 2013)

Did VIII have sidequests?

Edit: Oh yeah it did. Omega, Ultima, Bahamut etc...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 26, 2013)

Those are hidden bosses not really side quests.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh now I remember one. Shumi Village.

...

Yeah, not that many.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Those are hidden bosses not really side quests.



I generally lump in hidden bosses with sidequests  basically what I'm talking about is anything that extra to do thats not for the story.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sidequests are perhap's IX's only real weakness. But story more then makes up for it. XII's sidequests hands down were the most enjoyable. I do not really remember VIII's or VIIs. VI and older did not really have them. Xs was ok.



alot of the World of ruin was considered sidequest as you didn't have to complete all the stuff you can do to beat the game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2013)

The810kid said:


> alot of the World of ruin was considered sidequest as you didn't have to complete all the stuff you can do to beat the game.


You didn't have to complete the majority of it actually. Thats why I'd say VI because most of the WoR can be considered sidequests.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 26, 2013)

hmmm...yeah you are right about the world of ruin.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2013)

*Still hasn't gotten anywhere in FFX* 

...

*Re-starts FFVI instead*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2013)

Well between terra and meg ryan

I'd say you made the right choice.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Still hasn't gotten anywhere in FFX*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Re-starts FFVI instead*



Negged        .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Still hasn't gotten anywhere in FFX*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Re-starts FFVI instead*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Still hasn't gotten anywhere in FFX*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Re-starts FFVI instead*



 You have disappointed me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, I'll pick it up again soon enough.  I do this to video games a lot, actually.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Dragonball was pretty overrated. I mean, everything after the Saiyans arrived just went downhill.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

Uh how to you get to "overrated", from "my subjective opinion is subjective"? 

Personally, i think the cell saga should have been the end of the series(and at one time Toriyama did too), but it is what it is and DB's legacy as a shounen trendsetter is always what it is. There's nothing overrated about that considering the time it came out and what impact it had on other manga in its field.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay how about this.

I just didn't like Adult Goku. At all. Kid Goku was a far more likable character. Adult Goku is just a jackass obsessed with fighting who regularly abandons his son.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Okay how about this.
> 
> I just didn't like Adult Goku. At all. Kid Goku was a far more likable character. Adult Goku is just a jackass obsessed with fighting who regularly abandons his son.



Kid goku also doesn't know what marriage is. 
Which is what caused said kid to be born.
I doubt Goku knows what commitment means
[YOUTUBE]MLhiWw3pzQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Still hasn't gotten anywhere in FFX*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Re-starts FFVI instead*


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2013)

lol @ Hat.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, i think the cell saga should have been the end of the series(and at one time Toriyama did too)



+1

After that it just got way too crazy. Despite that, I did like Buu.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

FFX spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The funny thing about the Church of Yevon is that they didn't worship Yu Yevon.

Does nobody ever remember that Tidus and the company had no idea who the guy was after Yunalesca and Mika mentioned him?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

FFX spoilers?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Well Gaawa is playing it for the first time, right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

fuck Gaawa and FFX?
You aren't spoiling anything unless you talk about Auron


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Auron is actually a woman the whole time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Auron is actually a woman the whole time.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 27, 2013)

How in God's name can be bird mountain have a sexuality, let alone actually be a thing? Or is it made from a mountain of sticks.

What is the opinion of Yoichi Wada? I also read (Admittedly, on Wikipedia) that Daisuke Watanabe wrote the scenarios for the Final Fantasy XIII games and the Kingdom Hearts series, with Toriyama giving him extremely specific requests save for creative freedom in crafting Sazh's personality, while I think he was probably the first person who understood Nomura's logic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

^Alright we get it, shut up and quit spamming the same crap over and over again. It's getting annoying as hell.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2013)

He is trying his best to hit 20k posts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

I say we kick him while he is down.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2013)

I think hes just a bot now, programmed to post that, suck Sony's dick and mindlessly hate everything Nintendo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Main Theme*
Tough choice between X-2's Eternity: Memory of Lightwaves and this but I chose this just because it's an epic rendition of the classic theme.
[


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2013)

I get the impression you never really played all the way through VI.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

You dare not list battle at big bridge under other battle/boss battle theme zael!?!?!?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I get the impression you never really played all the way through VI.



Indeed I did not. I got to the part right after Setzer joins the party. I then stopped for reasons that I can't remember. 




VastoLorDae said:


> You dare not list battle at big bridge under other battle/boss battle theme zael!?!?!?



Arghhh there are so many great special boss themes in the series! Battle with the Four Fiends, Battle on the Big Bridge, J-E-N-O-V-A, Seymour Battle, Esper Battle....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

Great as they may be none tops Battle at Big Bridge...NONE OF THEM!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

You'd point a weapon at your own brother?

/Liquid Snake 

/Smug


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You'd point a weapon at your own brother?
> 
> /Liquid Snake
> 
> /Smug



LIQUIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You'd point a weapon at your own brother?
> 
> /Liquid Snake
> 
> /Smug



"LIQUUUUUUUIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDD!"


sigh...I miss Metal gear Online.


edit: dammit Ranger you ninja bastard!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> "LIQUUUUUUUIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDD!"
> 
> 
> sigh...I miss Metal gear Online.
> ...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Not really in a Final Fantasy mood at the moment anyway. It's just that I don't have the game I really want to play and even if I could get the game, I have no TV to play it on.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

Speaking of the Battle At Big Bridge theme, I actually really don't like the remixed versions of it. I think it sounds the best in FF5 Advance. It sounds a lot less epic when it's "orchestrated".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of the Battle At Big Bridge theme, I actually really don't like the remixed versions of it. I think it sounds the best in FF5 Advance. It sounds a lot less epic when it's "orchestrated".



 Yes someone else who thinks this way. This this so much.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well Gaawa is playing it for the first time, right?



So considerate! 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> fuck Gaawa and FFX?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes someone else who thinks this way. This this so much.



Hell yeah, I got you bro. It just doesn't sound right when it isn't midi.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

It's like some of those arcade fighting themes . Some just sound better in the non-arranged version.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with jim now and again.
Oh and he talks about Square-iOS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I agree with jim now and again.
> Oh and he talks about Square-iOS



Guh...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2013)

That's why i hate FTP. Not particularly the concept, but what happens when it has a widespread adoption rate like DLC. You and me get fucked in the ass, that's all there is to it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *fuck Gaawa and FFX?*
> You aren't spoiling anything unless you talk about Auron



So mean...lol


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2013)

so I'm playing VII and I haven't replayed through disk two in so long I forgot how much I love this game especially the later parts of the game. The weapons rampaging, the huge Materia hunt, Cloud losing and finding himself, the return to midgar and finally the final moments of disk two before heading to Northern cave. Its reminding me why its my Favorite Final fantasy outside of it being my first.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Great as they may be none tops Battle at Big Bridge...NONE OF THEM!



I haven't even played V, and as much The Dreadful Fight and The Final Battle with IV, Battle on the Big Bridge is so awesome!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I haven't even played V, and as much The Dreadful Fight and The Final Battle with IV, Battle on the Big Bridge is so awesome!



 Has not even played it(really should just because of Gilgamesh) and likes it..zeal.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just perusing news and such and saw Active Time Battle All the Bravest got a 1/10 on Destructoid. Now, far from the most respectable reviewers but dear fucking God they tore that game apart. Was it really that bad?  I know almost nothing about it aside from it being iOS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I was just perusing news and such and saw Active Time Battle All the Bravest got a 1/10 on Destructoid. Now, far from the most respectable reviewers but dear fucking God they tore that game apart. *Was it really that bad?*  I know almost nothing about it aside from it being iOS.



 From the reviews...yes. Just looking at gameplay and then having to pay for bonus stuff for that game...terrible.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Was it really that bad?



Yes.

Someone counted up the total cost of the game plus all the extra characters/areas, and it's around fifty bucks.  That's not counting the cash spent on the hourglasses.
So... for the full 50$ package you get a moving screensaver that you can stroke for a couple hours and then it's over.

The worst thing about it is that it's such an obvious cash grab.  They put no effort into the game itself, but clearly spent effort trying to design it in such a way that they could squeeze as much cash out of people as possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I was just perusing news and such and saw Active Time Battle All the Bravest got a 1/10 on Destructoid. Now, far from the most respectable reviewers but dear fucking God they tore that game apart. Was it really that bad?  I know almost nothing about it aside from it being iOS.



[YOUTUBE]b2Cc2zuWIa0[/YOUTUBE]
Life isn't fair Kupo

Let the hate flow through you kupo

It took over 1 minute of overkill to kill some imps.
IMPS!


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

How that hasn't become a meme (that I've seen) is beyond me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I was just perusing news and such and saw Active Time Battle All the Bravest got a 1/10 on Destructoid. Now, far from the most respectable reviewers but dear fucking God they tore that game apart. Was it really that bad?  I know almost nothing about it aside from it being iOS.



The only thing thing IGN has ever done i've agreed with 100%

Watch this and you will understand why people are agonizing over this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow those tickets are so cheap!


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

The only complaint is none of those places are worth visiting, free or not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

It's 13 all over again the game is a hallway and it plays itself.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey now, XIII was...

It was...

Shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey now, you just...

You just have no..

taste.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Was it really that bad?  I know almost nothing about it aside from it being iOS.



It's an on-rails game where battling consists of eratically swiping the screen as fast as you can. You also have to wait in real-time for your party members to revive, or you can pay actual money to revive them immediately. 

It's a terrible, terrible game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hey now, XIII was...
> 
> It was...
> 
> Shit.



Why wasn't Jihl nominated for Best Female Antagonist?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Why wasn't Jihl nominated for Best Female Antagonist?



Because nobody nominated her. Nominations are dependent on activity. When there's little activity, you can't expect as much variety.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Why wasn't Jihl nominated for Best Female Antagonist?



Because she had an anticlimactic death, since Toriyama was like "Wait, we can't have a badass female that isn't my dear, sweet, Lightning." So why introduce Fang then? Well, I highly doubt Toriyama was the one who made her female, so he wrote the ending to get back at the person who did.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

I was joking about Jihl. She was easily the worst character in all of XIII.

Her death was very fitting.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

List of Female FF Antagonists Better Than Jihl:

Beatrix
The one Fiend in FFIV who was a hot chick
 Dona
Lani
Scarlet
Jenova
Adel
Yunalesca
Lamia Queen from FFII that pretended to be Princess Hilda and almost banged Firion


I just realized there were no female villains in FFXII except that one sidekick of the bounty hunter chasing after Balthier. How strange.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Ew. Scarlet.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

You see Tifa, badass martial artist that she is, is far more inclined to slap it out with people. 

Because she's a woman. 

She should have stayed in the kitchen. 

Where she could make babies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

That whole part was kinda disgraceful. Scarlet should have gotten her head punched off.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Beatrix teh besto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> List of Female FF Antagonists Better Than Jihl:
> 
> Beatrix
> The one Fiend in FFIV who was a hot chick
> ...



 Lani was awesome. Seeing this list is almost getting me in the mood to play these games again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

VS


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder what entries the FF franchise will have in the Female Protagonist tournament.

Terra, Celes, Tifa, Aerith, Yuna and Lightning seem like certainties. They'll have some stiff competition however. Lara Croft, Samus, Jill Valentine... It'll be interesting to see who comes out on top.

Ya know, it's interesting that there are almost no notable female protagonists in the MGS series. Mei Ling? Meryl? lol 

I'm totally gonna nominate Olga. She was the best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> VS



A new challenger appears!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> A new challenger appears!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> VS





Zaelapolopollo said:


> A new challenger appears!


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat Yunalesca


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

She was pretty awesome for being in only two or so scenes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm insulted that when mentioning protags you say Jill Valentine and not Claire Redfield.

And when it comes to FF protag females I'd sooner vote Ashe, Fran, and especially Agrias.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Fran has that sexy voice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm insulted that when mentioning protags you say Jill Valentine and not Claire Redfield.
> 
> And when it comes to FF protag females I'd sooner vote Ashe, Fran, and especially Agrias.



Ugh Fran.

And I was going for the most popular, not the best. Like it or not I don't think either Claire or Ashe are as popular as Lightning and Jill.

Then again, Lightning at least will probably get a lot of snubs on here so that's something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

lightning better get 0 votes. Who the fuck would pick toriyama's wet dream as best female


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

Esura if he's still around.

Also that poster who's second part of the username is soul.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wonder what entries the FF franchise will have in the Female Protagonist tournament.
> 
> Terra, Celes, Tifa, Aerith, Yuna and Lightning seem like certainties. They'll have some stiff competition however. Lara Croft, Samus, Jill Valentine... It'll be interesting to see who comes out on top.
> 
> ...



I expect the FFVI gals to go very far. 

And it is not interesting nor surprising to find out MGS doesn't really have any interesting female protagonists. 

You know, since Kojima is a sexist wiener?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura if he's still around.
> 
> Also that poster who's second part of the username is soul.



If I ever stop posting I'm dead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

eff lightning.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Esura is on GAF now.. I don't know if he still lurking around here..


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I expect the FFVI gals to go very far.
> 
> And it is not interesting nor surprising to find out MGS doesn't really have any interesting female characters.
> 
> You know, since Kojima is a sexist wiener?



Or because all of his good ideas went to female antagonists. The Boss, Sniper Wolf, Fortune...

And I'll make damn sure Lightning doesn't get anywhere.  She doesn't fucking deserve it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura is on GAF now.. I don't know if he still lurking around here..



We finally ran him off with the DmC threads 
By Esua, I'ma miss you being so against the grain


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Must you all say his name so much!?

Call me superstitious but I can feel his presence even now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

He probably does still lurk. No one will ever quite have his shit taste ever again, though some come close.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Ugh Esura ran to post with those bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? He is dead to me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

It's no surprise. He's level of... logic... is basically on par with people there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Or because all of his good ideas went to female antagonists. The Boss, Sniper Wolf, Fortune...



Its true, I guess. 

I really think all of the talent left him after The Boss... you know, like how some women die directly after giving birth?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Still wondering how that scar on her chest has anything to do with having that child.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Its true, I guess.
> 
> I really think all of the talent left him after The Boss... you know, like how some women die directly after giving birth?



Was MGS4 really that bad?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still wondering how that scar on her chest has anything to do with having that child.



Its supposed to be some kind of weird c-section, I guess. 

What does the C stand for in this case anyway? Crude? Clumsy am i rite nyuk nyuk nyuk? 



Krory said:


> Was MGS4 really that bad?



Words fail me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Was MGS4 really that bad?





Furious George said:


> Words fail me.



 It really was not as bad Furious makes it out to be. I say a little above average.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

More than Half of DmC is cutscenes.
MGS4 is 90% cutscenes.
I wouldn't call MGS4 a game.
I'd call it a interactive movie, a whole new genre.
Did it before heavy rain


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

No it...was...not...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> No it...was...not...


[YOUTUBE]FbSO3tQFA0s[/YOUTUBE]

1: 33:56 is at least the speed record


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

He still rarely lurks around these threads. He is on NeoGAF and more on Skype than on NF.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

If we go by speed runs, then Legend of Zelda is about forty minutes long.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Heavy Rain was an interactive movie but it at least told a good story. That made some level of sense.

It was about characters and things... not so much about magically shutting off all the guns in the world.

But I won't upset Vasto or derail the thread.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

I forget, you guys were all on the FFXII hate train along with Esua, right?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope, loved FFXII to death, cept for the over-rapage of political bullshit that was in it, and some of the retarded characters like Vash and Panelo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I forget, you guys were all on the FFXII hate train along with Esua, right?



Hate 12 are you mad? 
12 was the right direction of things to be going so much shit to do with bestiaries for it and info and lore and story. The only downside is it made the story suffer, but then again SE hasn't really surpassed 6 and 9 yet main story wise to well, so who gives a fuck.

And then all of a sudden BOOM 13.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I forget, you guys were all on the FFXII hate train along with Esua, right?



XII wasn't the best FF ever but it was definitely a breath of fresh air. 

A breath before the plunge, that is.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

One word: Gambits.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> XII wasn't the best FF ever but it was definitely a breath of fresh air.
> 
> A breath before the plunge, that is.



[YOUTUBE]JATCsxW2fwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Frankly, I preferred the political story of XII over another "Yup, I'm eighteen, gotta go save the world now" stuff that just runs so rampant in JRPGs anymore. I think that's why I attach to characters like Isaac Clarke and Max Payne and Sam Fisher now. Spent too much of my youth where the older, more experienced characters were anchors and comic relief whereas the little kid is the hero. Not that FFXII was that much better in that regard but at least Basch was better than most.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, not saying that I hated it. But it was laid on a bit too thick for my taste. It was a breath of fresh air from the shounen archetype. Then again, that was their downfall when it came to the characters like Vash and Panelo because they were more of that shounen archetype where they should have emitted them and added more quality characters like Balthier to fit the setting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory...you have been gone far to long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory, are generic white guys with gruff "mature" attitudes any better than stereotypical JRPG teen protagonists with weird hair? 

I mean look at the guy in your sig, look at how hard he tries to look cool and edgy. Breath it in buddy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Krory...you have been gone far to long.



That's what I told him.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember when FF12 first came out how I heard tons of people bashing and hating it, and now people seem to really like it.

I've never played it, though. I might have to try to find a copy and hook up the good ol' PS2 someday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Krory, are generic white guys with gruff "mature" attitudes any better than stereotypical JRPG teen protagonists with weird hair?
> 
> I mean look at the guy in your sig, look at how hard he tries to look cool and edgy. Breath it in buddy


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Krory, are generic white guys with gruff "mature" attitudes any better than stereotypical JRPG teen protagonists with weird hair?
> 
> I mean look at the guy in your sig, look at how hard he tries to look cool and edgy. Breath it in buddy



I never said they were better. Why so butthurt?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Frankly, I preferred the political story of XII over another "Yup, I'm eighteen, gotta go save the world now" stuff that just runs so rampant in JRPGs anymore. I think that's why I attach to characters like Isaac Clarke and Max Payne and Sam Fisher now. Spent too much of my youth where the older, more experienced characters were anchors and comic relief whereas the little kid is the hero. Not that FFXII was that much better in that regard but at least Basch was better than most.



B-b-but, destiny and stuff! 

My biggest problem with FFXII is that it only half-committed to its innovations in plot and character types. 

You can tell they *wanted* to fully indulge into Shakespearean tragedy and political swordplay but, because it would alienate their fans, we need to have Vayne become this strange transcendental being who spouts tired nonsense about freeing everyone from the chains of destiny.

You can tell they *wanted* to take their characters to a new level of depth and realism but, because they would alienate their fans, we need to cram in this asexual cake boy and vapid blonde sushi-bar wench. 

The ironic thing is for all XII's safety precautions the fans were still alienated by it. 

I don't expect too many other radical formula shake-ups out of Squeenix after that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Well, not saying that I hated it. But it was laid on a bit too thick for my taste. It was a breath of fresh air from the shounen archetype. Then again, that was their downfall when it came to the characters like Vash and Panelo because they were more of that shounen archetype where they should have emitted them and added more quality characters like Balthier to fit the setting.



That's the way it should have been, for sure. It's just sad knowing the only reason those two were there was because they felt they had to fit into that archetype so that their typical FF audience would still buy the game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> B-b-but, destiny and stuff!
> 
> My biggest problem with FFXII is that it only half-committed to its innovations in plot and character types.
> 
> ...



I don't know, is it considered a formula shake-up when you take it a step further and just let your game play itself completely?  Or make a spin-off of a spin-off of a spin-off?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Krory...you have been gone far to long.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's what I told him.



I only came back because someone asked me to, but don't worry. Seeing as how things haven't changed, I'll probably be gone again soon enough.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I never said they were better. Why so butthurt?



Not really butt-hurt exactly(i can enjoy both in different doses for example), but your examples of your alternatives just had me rollin cause i think they are similarly overused 


It certainly is a quandary  one Nier had to actually split down the middle if i remember correctly due to "diverging cultural tastes and attitudes"(aka Japan loves effeminate Bishounen mistaken for women and America loves grizzled steroid abusers).

I actually preferred father Nier for the role though. It fit a lot better.

Let's just say i would prefer more characters like Killers is Dead protag than dicktits from Bullestorm and Vaan from FFXII, they are similarly annoying in my opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I don't know, is it considered a formula shake-up when you take it a step further and just let your game play itself completely?  Or make a spin-off of a spin-off of a spin-off?



 Touche.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I only came back because someone asked me to, but don't worry. Seeing as how things haven't changed, I'll probably be gone again soon enough.



 I am sad now...


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> That's the way it should have been, for sure. It's just sad knowing the only reason those two were there was because they felt they had to fit into that archetype so that their typical FF audience would still buy the game.



What made it even worse than having those 2 cookie cutter archetypes  is that they did NOTHING with them. NOTHING. No character development. But then again, I am glad they didn't cuz it would have disjointed the overall feel of the game trying to throw that 18 yr odl save the world crap in there. W/e Vash was just a meat bag tank for me anyways rofl.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not really butt-hurt exactly(i can enjoy both in different doses for example), but your examples of your alternatives just had me rollin cause i think they are similarly overused



Not that they aren't overused. Allow me to clarify... from the moment I started gaming until I was around... twenty one or twenty two, to be safe, that JRPG typicality is what my gaming history consisted of. Those were the kinds of games I played almost exclusively. It's more that I exhausted myself on the whole thing. So even though they are just as overused, if not moreso, it still feels wholly different to me because most of my life was spent with the alternative.




VastoLorDae said:


> I am sad now...



Don't pretend to care.  Your sarcasm is noted.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

LMJ said:


> What made it even worse than having those 2 cookie cutter archetypes  is that they did NOTHING with them. NOTHING. No character development. But then again, I am glad they didn't cuz it would have disjointed the overall feel of the game trying to throw that 18 yr odl save the world crap in there. W/e Vash was just a meat bag tank for me anyways rofl.



I didn't even use him when I had the opportunity. Balthier/Ashe/Basch all the way. I'm glad it was popular enough that Balthier was added into the FFT remake, because he was completely hacked in that.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

damnit, why did I say Vash? got Trigun on the brain. I meant Vaan


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

LMJ said:


> What made it even worse than having those 2 cookie cutter archetypes  is that they did NOTHING with them. NOTHING. No character development.



Well, not exactly. 

Didn't Vaan charge Vayne near the end of the game while screaming, begging for the player to take him serious?

That's development right? Cause' he got fed up?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Touche.....touche.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't pretend to care.  Your sarcasm is noted.



 But if I were being sarcastic I would have used a smiley...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

Does the user Fran still come around here?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> But if I were being sarcastic I would have used a smiley...



Or ellipses. Like you are now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Not that they aren't overused. Allow me to clarify... from the moment I started gaming until I was around... twenty one or twenty two, to be safe, that JRPG typicality is what my gaming history consisted of. Those were the kinds of games I played almost exclusively. It's more that I exhausted myself on the whole thing. So even though they are just as overused, if not moreso, it still feels wholly different to me because most of my life was spent with the alternative.



Ah, i see 

Personally tho? I think games have steadily been getting worse in general. So things i could probably stand like campy voice acting and dialogue for example( aka FFX) are just grating to the ears when multiplied by 100 and put into a shitty game with shitty characters


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe, but I feel more excited for games these days than I used to and I feel many of them anymore have had more impact on me than they have in the past. Though right now I'm consumed because I finally just got Tactics Ogre working on my PSP emulator, I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Maybe, but I feel more excited for games these days than I used to and I feel many of them anymore have had more impact on me than they have in the past. Though right now I'm consumed because I finally just got Tactics Ogre working on my PSP emulator, I think.



Just getting a psp is easier honestly.
It's pretty useful overall.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Send me one and I'll use it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Send me one and I'll use it.



It's like dirt cheap. No


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd rather spend the money getting a new game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> I forget, you guys were all on the FFXII hate train along with Esua, right?



Nope.  I really liked it.  My biggest problem was a lack of character focus/development, even a lack of optional character scenes.  Sadness.




LMJ said:


> One word: Gambits.



One word: Optional.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, XII was very good. I loved the openness, i just thought the more i played it, that i like my JRPGS to be more character based and not plot based. But that's not to say it was a bad game at all, but you could def see some issues in development with Vaan's role being shoehorned in there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I expect the FFVI gals to go very far.
> 
> And it is not interesting nor surprising to find out MGS doesn't really have any interesting female protagonists.
> 
> You know, since Kojima is a sexist wiener?



Since when? We saw more of Snake's ass than we ever did of any female's. The fanservice for both men and women is pretty thick in MGS.

There are also plenty of female fighters in the MGSverse.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you think I put logic in my Kojima assaults at this point? Of course I don't. Its all seething rage. 

Sexist, not sexist, the punchline is always that MGS4 sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

but but the final fight...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

No Vast. NO. 

It gets no credit from me. 

Bad VastoLorDae.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 31, 2013)

Krory said:


> I didn't even use him when I had the opportunity. *Balthier/Ashe/Basch all the way.* I'm glad it was popular enough that Balthier was added into the FFT remake, because he was completely hacked in that.



This. So much of this. I'm letting Vaan fall behind, while Penelo and Fran fell even further behind long ago. I'm just disappointed that I only recently decided to do it, because I was willing to put up with the idea that Vaan is supposed to be the protagonist. I wish they kept in the feature of the older games where you could swap the character you used while roaming. I want to always be Balthier, don't force me to walk around as Vaan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2013)

Penelo's loads of MP is quite useful. Vaan meanwhile has the most balanced stats in the game.

Fran is useless.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Fran was pretty useless to me. Basch/Vaan was my tank/melee dps. Panelo had a shit ton of MP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlsWk-9UGT4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bVvaSVsmPQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvFUIH-OEQw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CAhqCAzkxg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4wCMJh4KPA[/YOUTUBE]

From Bravely Default Flying Fairy the FF game that SE decided not to name such.. 

SE wants 1,000 signature to bring the game to the west..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> From Bravely Default Flying Fairy the FF game that SE decided not to name such..
> 
> SE wants 1,000 signature to bring the game to the west..



Those square fans sure are terrible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like good news to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bravely Default OST is really good.. Wow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 31, 2013)

^ When I found out Edward wasn't in, I was flabbergasted.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 3, 2013)

Nobody wants Edward. :|


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2013)

Edward will be a party member in XIII-3.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 3, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Nobody wants Edward. :|



B-b-b-b-b-but...

But I like Edward...

...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2013)

We need more lightning toriyama. MORE LIGHTNING!!!


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2013)

Edward will be in XIII-3 as a party member...........only in cutscenes........that are unskippable............and 10 hours long.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 3, 2013)

The World said:


> Edward will be in XIII-3 as a party member...........only in cutscenes........that are unskippable............and 10 hours long.



Damn it... now I have to get a PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2013)

XIII-3 only will have lightning as the player character, she is the main hero of FF and the greatest heroine of games


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2013)

XIII-3 is actually a cross-dimensional caper where Lightning travels to each previous FF and beats up all the female party members. 

She will make Celes and Terra both bow to her superiority.

Also there will be doujins where she makes all the other girls eat her out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2013)

These joks you people make...are not funny.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of long cut-scenes. I wish they did a HD remaster of Xenosaga or create another trilogy with an alternate timeline with a shitload of cut-scenes like the original had.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2013)

HD Xenosaga be awesome but I don't think it'll ever happen.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 6, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> B-b-b-b-b-but...
> 
> But I like Edward...
> 
> ...



If you mean as a character, that's fine, but as a fighter? He's an awful support unit. Then again, is he better in the Lunar Trials and The After Years?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2013)

Versus will be ot soon, KH3 too, Toriyama is heterosexual, , XIII sequels are amazing..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Versus will be ot soon, KH3 too, Toriyama is heterosexual, , XIII sequels are amazing..



 Body snatcher! KILL HIM!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> If you mean as a character, that's fine, but as a fighter? He's an awful support unit. Then again, is he better in the Lunar Trials and The After Years?



Excluding a bard from a musical game?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> If you mean as a character, that's fine, but as a fighter? He's an awful support unit. Then again, is he better in the Lunar Trials and The After Years?



*Shrugs* He's good in FFIVAdvance if you can be bothered to get him to a high enough level.  His stats tend to skyrocket.

I also liked him in FFIVDS, where his songs were pretty awesome.  Life's Anthem is incredibly useful, especially when Rosa isn't around.


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2013)

just shelled out the big bucks for android FF Dimensions


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Fran said:


> just shelled out the big bucks for android FF Dimensions



 never come back here again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

I I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys! Playing FFXII, just after escaping the Barhei passage, getting my party ready to go to a place called Bhu'jerba to look for Penelo and I thought I'd level up a bit since I'm only lvl10 (12 for Basch). So does anybody know any good grinding spots so I can level up a bit.

Also was I the only one who had a lot of trouble killing a skeleton in the upper parts of the Westersand? Dude lowered my potion supply from 60+ to less than 15. Bestiary listed him as a rare enemy so I probably should have fought him later but oh well, he gave me 300 exp so that was nice.

Anyway help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

To me at least you seem pretty under leveled. But I would suggest going further into westersand for some leveling. About the only place really. But be careful.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> To me at least you seem pretty under leveled. But I would suggest going further into westersand for some leveling. About the only place really. But be careful.



Well before I entered the palace I wasn't making a big effort to lvl up aside from chaining wolves in the Estersand for money, ironically enough I didn't want to be over levelled which seems to have backfired and I ended up under levelled. Thanks for the tip, with the rare enemy gone I only need to stay away fro the big birds and elementals, their than that I should be fine. Thanks for the tip

Also when I was exploring the Westersand there was an area I couldn't go anywhere in because there was a big sandstorm though I saw something big moving when I walked in there. I take it I get to fight whatever is in there later in a boss fight, hunt etc.?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

You will not have to worry about that monster for a long while.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 7, 2013)

You could always werewolf-chain in the Giza Plains, I suppose.  That's what I did, anyway.  It's dangerous, though.  You've gotta be pretty tough (have about 1200 HP, maybe) in order to take those critters on.

If you want to do that, steal a Gladius from the Lindbur Wolf in the Westersand first.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Those werewolves are pussy cats at level 10


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Righto.  Anywho, those are pretty good to chain because they drop? Kotetsus.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2013)

There are going to be more sequels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> There are going to be more sequels



 what you talking about blue?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> what you talking about blue?




Never getting that throne back.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> what you talking about blue?



Square Enix is in trouble


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never getting that throne back.





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Square Enix is in trouble



 Has something really came up?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Just have Monolith Soft(Nintendo) or Atlus buy SE and be done with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

any of those will be better then...disney...*shutters*


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> any of those will be better then...disney...*shutters*


Please,I fucking hate Di$ney Corp


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

Square is in trouble?  Best news I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

Wada needs to be fired
Nomura needs to be fired
Square needs to separate from Enix

Problem solved.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2013)

Capcom will buy Square.

Final Fantasy XIII Alpha
Final Fantasy XIII 12th Strike
Final Fantasy XIII Beta
Final Fantasy XIII Give Us More Money


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha, did that Lufia II reboot go anywhere?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 8, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Capcom will buy Square.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII Alpha
> Final Fantasy XIII 12th Strike
> ...


So merge the companies with pretty much the worst management decisions in the industry. Brilliant.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 8, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You could always werewolf-chain in the Giza Plains, I suppose.  That's what I did, anyway.  It's dangerous, though.  You've gotta be pretty tough (have about 1200 HP, maybe) in order to take those critters on.
> 
> *If you want to do that, steal a Gladius from the Lindbur Wolf in the Westersand first.*



Doing that actually completely slipped my mind. I knew about it and the Dustia trick before I played the game, I didn't use Dustia simply because he is too damn cheap. I had planned to get the Gladius but I ended up forgetting and after I got all my characters to lvl 12, beat the Cluckatrice and it's chicks who were the last hunt I could do in Rabanastre I left for Bhujerba. 

The werewolves were dangerous though, even being over lvl 10, havig the best armour I could get at this point and having protect on they still took half my HP with one attack, I'll try chaining them later and getting the Gladius when I get back to Rabanastre.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 13, 2013)

Just curious...Has anyone heard news about that Final Fantasy X HD for the Vita?  I was thinking about replaying FFX again, but then I remembered them mentioning about a HD remake, but things seemed to have quiet down about it since the announcement months back...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

'months back'? Try 2 years ago 

And to answer your question. We only know that KHHD was started long before FFX was announced


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 14, 2013)

Has it really been that long?  lol, time flies.  That's ridiculous, Square-Enix seem to be slow when it comes to enhancing previous titles...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 14, 2013)

In other news Type-0 still isn't localized,this company keep disappointing me non stop.
Wheres Versus btw, did they decide to take a dump on it as well ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

Verus....HAHAHAHAHA! 


No but seriously maybe this year 

There are some rumblings that it got shifted over to PS4, and Nomura has been working on it for a while with the dev kits, but who knows.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2013)

Seeing this makes me think we will get some news bout Versus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2013)

The news being it has been put out of it's misery or pushed back another decade.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

Technology director whats his face also said that when it showed back up again we'd have been happy to have waited. Well i dunno about that, but what else could it mean besides a brand new redesign on powerful hardware


----------



## Yagura (Feb 15, 2013)

Question: what is the longest Final Fantasy when including sidequests?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2013)

12....or 10 now that I think bout it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

technically 11 but definitely 12.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

Well sorry I cover all my basis.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

10.

Not 7, 10.

God damnit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Well its not possible to remaster 7.

But 10 could do with a HD spitshine,which is why i have been looking forward to this for a while. Also i hear its the international version


----------



## Nois (Feb 18, 2013)

I still want an Ookami-esque FFVI remake for the Vita AND Android


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well its not possible to remaster 7.



OoT 3ds


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well its not possible to remaster 7.
> 
> But 10 could do with a HD spitshine,which is why i have been looking forward to this for a while. Also i hear its the international version



 This is kind of true. It is possible...but really it would be a sharper version of the ps look. and well....even though I have no problems with it...it is still ugly looking.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> OoT 3ds



Apples to oranges. 99% of FF7 is 2D backrounds. They could never HDify that because the original assets were subHD to begin with. They'd have to redo the backrounds all from scratch. From that effort, they might as well just make it completely 3D and redo the game completely. Plus, those cutscenes would never scale to HD well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Apples to oranges. 99% of FF7 is 2D backrounds. They could never HDify that because the original assets were subHD to begin with. They'd have to redo the backrounds all from scratch. From that effort, they might as well just make it completely 3D and redo the game completely. Plus, those cutscenes would never scale to HD well.



Nintendo couldn't Hdify OoT either.
They did in fact have to redo a good majority of the game.
So no, not apple to oranges.
Square is just lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Ocarina of time was a 3D game. It used 3D assets. All Nintendo did was change a few of the character models, and use high(er) resolution textures and assets. 

It was basically an HD remaster without being in HD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ocarina of time was a 3D game. It used 3D assets. All Nintendo did was change a few of the character models, and use high(er) resolution textures and assets.
> 
> It was basically an HD remaster without being in HD.


FF7 is a 3d game as well and had 2d.
OoT is a 3d game and had 2d.
If you think that is all Nintendo did you are stupid and don't pay attention.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF7 is a 3d game as well and had 2d.
> OoT is a 3d game and had 2d.
> If you think that is all Nintendo did you are stupid and don't pay attention.



I'm thinking you..don't know what goes into a remaster versus a remake


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2013)

hey guys....lets not get uncivilized.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Bring out the tea and crumpets then


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm thinking you..don't know what goes into a remaster versus a remake





They are perfectly able to remake FF7 Technically.
They just know they will fuck it up because they suck ass now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Yagura (Feb 19, 2013)

> Says the Bleach fan.
>


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2013)

Kubo > Toriyama.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bring out the tea and crumpets then



You called my bluff...I have none.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Kubo > Toriyama.



 More like Kubo=Toriyama


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2013)

Did Toriyama give us anything like this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Or this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








I think not. And there are many more sexy womenz where those came from. Plus a few hunky guys if you're into that kind of thing.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Whatever his faults as a writer, Kubo can deliver the hotness. Toriyama can't even deliver Chinese food.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

Kubo >>>>>>>> Shityama


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 19, 2013)

^ Oh god...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Did Toriyama give us anything like this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Unfair proof


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2013)

What's wrong with Kubo??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

@Sony conference yesterday..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Sony conference yesterday..



 When will they learn they can not do that shit no more? They have lost the credability to be all mysterious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah unfortunately. If you were going to waste time on stage just to tell people Agni was possible on PS4(which we all knew anyway), you might as well just have stayed home without any bombshells to report


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

This page made me lol. Exceptional.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Man, when I was watching the Sony Stream, I actually wasn't expecting SE to pop up. Was waiting for E3 or TGS so my heart stopped a sec when the speaker was announced.......only to be trolled. My heart could not take it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Man, when I was watching the Sony Stream, I actually wasn't expecting SE to pop up. Was waiting for E3 or TGS so my heart stopped a sec when the speaker was announced.......only to be trolled. My heart could not take it


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

My series of events:

"Square is here."




"Agni's Philosophy"




"Final Fantasy dude come up"





"WE DEVEROPU FINARU FANTAJZI... E3"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2013)

We talk so much about the hottest girls in this thread but so little about the hottest guys.

Snow was pretty hunky and he isn't even my type usually.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2013)

Kain.



Guh. 


Vincent and the spoony bard are pretty nice, too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 27, 2013)

Spoony Bard has the hottest voice in the DS version

Although Cecil shares the same voice actor as Sasuke.

visually they are okay


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2013)

Yuri Lowenthal (Sasuke/Cecil) has a good voice. In addition to the Sauce he plays...Yuri, in Kyo Kara Maoh. 

He plays a lot of cuties it seems.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 27, 2013)

Cecil is the cutier cutie though <3 

Also - Snow would look way better without that stubble and he should seriously change his hair.

Prompto for hottest character though unff


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Snow's hair. I am a diehard fanboy of the 80s. If anything it was the hat that turned me off in XIII.

*looks up Prompto*

Hmmm, not bad. not bad at all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2013)

Fucks you Ozma...says 13 year old Superman.


----------



## Nois (Feb 28, 2013)

What's up in dis pplays?:33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing much....just waiting to be disappointed by the next announcement.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 28, 2013)

My second favorite FF chick.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 28, 2013)

Noissssss .




Favorite female... Garnet, still, I guess ( - u - )


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yuri Lowenthal (Sasuke/Cecil) has a good voice. In addition to the Sauce he plays...Yuri, in Kyo Kara Maoh.
> 
> He plays a lot of cuties it seems.



HAHAHAHA
































no


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes yes a lot of people hate Yuri. A lot of people hate JYB too. I don't care since they're both cool in my book. I would never want another Vash or Cecil.

I'll never get why those two get so much hate when Steven Blum is a lot guiltier than any of them at using the same voice for damn near everything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2013)

Vash VA gets hate?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

You're right about Blum, but I can't stand any of those voice actors who put the most abysmal effort into voicing their characters nowadays.

JYB use to be good when he voiced Kanade and Vash back in the day, but Yuri has a voice only a mother could love.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

Who dares to speak ill of Steven Blum in my LAIR!? What about Laura Bailey???


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who dares to speak ill of Steven Blum in my LAIR!? What about Laura Bailey???



 Luara Bailey is a saint...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2013)

I liked her as Schrodinger.

Other than that I have no opinion on her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)

She annoyed me as Serah :l


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2013)

She was Serah?

I guess she probably has a lot more dialogue in XIII-2 but I barely remember anything Serah said in XIII so she didn't effect me one way or another.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Mar 1, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Noissssss .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brityyy


----------



## Griever (Mar 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> She annoyed me as Serah :l



I had no idea she played Serah. I know her best from TES and Fallout. She does have a sexy voice though. 

The game i really want to play though, is Final Fantasy type-0, but from what i heard it's not going to be released in the US?..


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2013)

Gold Hairpin, or Mog?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2013)

Fran said:


> Gold Hairpin, or Mog?



Mog.  Gotta keep the funk alive.


----------



## Nois (Mar 3, 2013)

Mog


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Mog always


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember Mog.

Was in that one game in the Gold Saucer.


----------



## Nois (Mar 3, 2013)

Mog is omnipresent

Mog is in your heart Zael:33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2013)

Gold Hairpin....no ok Mog. So i could get Omuro.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2013)

Why would anyone pick the hairpin over Mog? O_o


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> Mog is omnipresent
> 
> Mog is in your heart Zael:33



I suddenly have a craving for Kupo Nuts.


----------



## Nois (Mar 4, 2013)

Superman said:


> Gold Hairpin....no ok Mog. So i could get Omuro.


The Man of Steel  speaks truthfully.


Gaawa-chan said:


> Why would anyone pick the hairpin over Mog? O_o


Some peeps be ghey

But even then, Mog is the one true path


Zaelapolopollo said:


> I suddenly have a craving for Kupo Nuts.


Get sum


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

> In recent times, Square Enix has latched onto the social game craze – a move that many fans have come to disagree with.
> 
> 
> 2012 saw the company release a wide variety of social games under the banner of established IPs – many of them free to play and on browser or smartphone platforms. Square Enix took to promoting these releases through vague countdowns and eventually a weekly blog on Famitsu’s App corner featuring mobile division producer Takehiro Ando.
> ...


I must be dreaming.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 7, 2013)

We'll see if that isn't just puff.


----------



## Triv00ett (Mar 7, 2013)

It won't do any damage, but it will blind the bastard


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2013)

^ What?

But thats good. Everytime I'm in the app store I see ridiculous games with Square-Enix attached and get confused. Chaos Rings and Imaginary Range are good, though.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, as long as we don't anything as crappy as All The Bravest anymore and they live up to their promise of giving us high quality games for once, I'm happy with this news.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 7, 2013)

someone tell me how's FFIII on iOS?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2013)

> Square Enix is planning to release internally developed “epic and famous” consumer games, one after another.



Final Fantasy XIII-3, Final Fantasy XIII-4, Final Fantasy XIII-5, Final Fantasy XIII-6, Final Fantasy XIII-7 and Final Fantasy XIII-8?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2013)

I am disappoint.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-3, Final Fantasy XIII-4, Final Fantasy XIII-5, Final Fantasy XIII-6, Final Fantasy XIII-7 and Final Fantasy XIII-8?


Can't wait for XIII-XII


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2013)

XIII? in 2016. They'll release a new trilogy for Serah and Noel in the next two years, then a quadrilogy for the best character.











































Snow.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 10, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

AFTER SPENDING 1727389127 HOURS FIGURING ZEROMUS ON THE IOS
I BEAT HIM
GAME PLAYS ENDING CUTSCENE
I'M SUPER JOYED, LOVING CECIL AND THE DS VERSION AND ALL
AND THEN THE APP CRASHES
AND I GOTTA DO IT AGAIN

FUCKING IOS PROBS


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

